# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/1/13



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> _*Tensions between CM Punk and Paul Heyman were smoothed over with a hug on last week’s Raw. But are things really OK in Camp Heyman? A tag team victory for the “Heyman Guys” could be just the thing needed to cool things off in the Heyman stable as a hot July comes roaring in. Here are five reasons Monday’s Raw is must-see as Money in the Bank fast approaches.
> *_














> _*Last week, CM Punk seemed unsure of how he felt about receiving assistance from Intercontinental Champion Curtis Axel in fending off a 2-on-1 attack from The Prime Time Players. This week, the pair of "Paul Heyman Guys" will team up to face Young & O'Neil in tag action. With Brock Lesnar's recent attack on Punk causing friction between Punk and Heyman, a tag team victory could be just thing to smooth things over within Heyman's circle.*_














> *Mark Henry relished in fooling the entire WWE Universe into believing he was retiring. Now The World's Strongest Man declares he will dethrone WWE Champion John Cena at Money in the Bank and walk off with his title. Will Henry’s prediction come true on July 14? Will he finally capture a title that has eluded him his entire career? Or, is Henry's championship claim just another big lie? Who will make the next move as the WWE Title Match at Money in the Bank fast approaches?*














> *Dolph Ziggler doesn’t want to accept the fact that he lost the World Title to Alberto Del Rio at WWE Payback. Ever since, he's been hell-bent on letting the WWE Universe know it. On Friday's SmackDown, The Showoff crashed Del Rio's "Championship Fiesta" and smashed Ricardo Rodriguez with a guitar. Will Del Rio ever get to relish in regaining the World Title, or will Ziggler continue to chase him all the way to their Money in the Bank match?*














> _*First it was Divas Champion AJ Lee who infuriated Kaitlyn by donning a muscle suit to mock her last week on Raw. On SmackDown, the Hybrid Diva got a measure of retribution when her AJ outfit led to a distraction, causing AJ to lose her match to Natalya. As tensions boil over in an emotional war between the two former best friends, what will happen next?*_














> _*Last week’s Raw marked a milestone moment in Daniel Bryan’s career when he forced Randy Orton to tap out. On SmackDown, The Viper scored a win over Kane when Bryan shoved Kane back into the ring to continue the match — and right into the waiting fangs of The Viper and an RKO. The loss brought a smile to Bryan's face. How will The Big Red Monster respond this week? Tune in at 8/7 CT on USA Network to find out.*_


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is the first RAW I can watch live in weeks. You do not understand how buzzed I am! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I wonder if Punk/Axel and PTP will main event.

PTP IN THE MAIN EVENT?!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Surprised Curtis doesn't have his usual goofy smile in the promo picture. Pretty excited for RAW tomorrow.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Henry/Cena
Ziggler/AdR
Bryan/Orton/Kane
The Shield
AJ/Kaitlyn
Jericho
Punk and Axel teaming up
Swagger and Fandango possibly coming back.

:mark:

Lots os things going on at the moment. Looking forward to this show. Should be good.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Like A Boss said:


> I wonder if Punk/Axel and PTP will main event.
> 
> PTP IN THE MAIN EVENT?!


If it does there's probably a good chance we'll see this guy...

:brock


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

First Raw of July. Hopefully it will be the beginning of a month of good shows in a weekly basis.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Hoping for Brock to return and go beast mode

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> Hoping for Brock to return and go beast mode
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


yeah  Destroy PTP and Punk, just FFS DOM NOT MAKE HIM RUN AWAY/BACK OFF PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Looking forward on Henry squashing Cena and as always, ADR's match and/or segment.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Is Brock being advertised?

But hopefully it's good and the Punk/Heyman storyline continues to take shape.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

In before WWE app


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Sounds good, last weeks main event was off the hook. Lets see what we get this week. I want to see more Punk and Brock confrontations.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I hope Cena Mark Henry Face-off.. Brock and punk(axel) Ziggler,Shield,Daniel Bryan :mark:


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sorry Vince. I'm watching Under The Dome.

Punk and Axel vs PTP? Come on... :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

If Brock comes out during Punk and Axel vs PTP and goes bat crazy, I'll mark. :mark: :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Swagger for the love of GOD please return.


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

Fuck this Raw we need to fast forward two weeks to Raw in a real wrestling city in Nyc


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Swagger for the love of GOD please return.


if he does return I hope he jobs out to somebody...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

killacamt said:


> if he does return I hope he jobs out to somebody...


He probably will, but I'm glad he'll be back on the blue brand which will force me to watch a full ep of SD.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Awesome22 said:


> Sorry Vince. I'm watching Under The Dome.
> 
> Punk and Axel vs PTP? Come on... :lmao


Is that confirmed? I hope not... neither team needs it.


Edit- Never mind. might make PTP look legit while causing friction among Heyman guys. Eh.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Hopefully we will get a good show better than last week's, mind you it will take something special to beat last weeks main event.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Velvet onion said:


> Hopefully we will get a good show better than last week's, mind you it will take something special to beat last weeks main event.


Having a crowd that actually gives a fuck would be a nice start.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That main event does absolutely, positively nothing for me. And I don't care if there is a run in. I want an actual good main event that makes me want to watch. fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OMG kevin nash WTF thought he was dead LOL


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> That main event does absolutely, positively nothing for me. And I don't care if there is a run in. I want an actual good main event that makes me want to watch. fpalm


*Who told ya that the tag team match is going to main-event Raw?*


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Swagger for the love of GOD please return.


Why do you love Swagger so much? No disrespect in anyway, just really curious!


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

PTP better get at least an aired backstage interview or something in the way of mic time. The fact that these guys are relegated as poster boys for the app while tons of funk are on every week baffles me.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm looking forward to Raw, strange now considering for the past two weeks they've kept going strong and made me want to watch the following week, been a while since that happened.

Looking forward to see more build for the World Heavyweight Money in the Bank match, seeing how Cesaro and Swagger can get along with Coulter as their manager and see if there is any sort of rift between Sandow and Rhodes. Also looking forward to see where Bryan goes from here and especially Orton. What is next for Christian after pinning Ambrose on Smackdown, will we get an Ambrose/Christian singles match on Raw? :mark:


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm interesting in seeing the Punk/Heyman dynamic going forward and I'm enthralled at how many different directions it could possibly go until the climatic reveal that Heyman did in fact send Lesnar to destroy Punk, don't disappoint me WWE. Obviously I'm excited for the bearded wonder that is Daniel Bryan, he's been absolutely stealing the show as of late when it comes to in-ring work so watching him is a huge pleasure. I've also been enjoying Orton lately, I can't be the only one right? He's been stale for so long but I've taken a shine to him again, maybe because he's being featured in storylines that matter? I don't know.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I actually like the PTP. So I'm looking forward to it.

Just please don't have Bork return and bury them


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

In before the fuckery 

I wonder how many times Vince has changed tonight's Raw script?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Xobeh said:


> I actually like the PTP. So I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> Just please don't have Bork return and bury them


He can't bury them any further, they're already disintegrating in the Earth's molten core in terms of credibility. In fact having Brock interact in any shape of form with these couple of jobbers at least makes them seem somewhat relevant for that split second of passing time. They should thank their lucky stars that they'd even be allowed to step on the hallowed ground of an actual star.

:brock


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Can't wait to see Bryan/Orton and Cena/Henry interaction


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I've really been enjoying RAW these past few weeks, here's hoping tonight isn't any different. 

The Punk/Heyman storyline has me interested. I'm hoping Lesnar interferes in the Punk & Axel vs. Prime Time Players match, maybe attacking Punk. 

Also looking forward to what happens between the competitors in the World Title Money In The Bank match. I expect some sort of friction between Sandow and Rhodes definately.

As always, hoping for some good matches as well. Christian vs. Ambrose would be awesome to see!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

More Heyman/Punk, and Bray Wyatt better debut or I don't give a fuck. Rest is crap as usual.


----------



## Darren Marshall (Jun 30, 2013)

Tonight Raw should be good, i hope Heyman Guys' vs. The Prime Time Players will be the main event.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Reminder for all Canadians:

WWE Raw is on a diff network starting TONIGHT! It's on Sportsnet360! I believe it's still the same channel, but it'll just look different. Not sure if there will be a ticker at the bottom of the screen like there was during its time on TheScore.

Either way, first time in 7 years that Raw is on a diff network in Canada! And this friday, will be first time EVER that Smackdown is on a diff network in Canada!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I thought it was odd when the PTP were not included in the triple threat tag match last week for the chance at the titles, at least they will get some air time this way


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

I will be here to post my much valued thoughts and opinions throughout Monday Night Raw this evening/my morning. 

WWE's often short but sweet, consistently written, well acted, fine quality television programming should make for an easy yet enjoyable watch tonight.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

For the love of god dont give Ryback another mid carder. Ryback should be in the main event match with another top star


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Happy Canada Day!


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

Looking forward to watching Cena being roughed up by Henry... THATS WHAT HE DO!!!


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> For the love of god dont give Ryback another mid carder. Ryback should be in the main event match with another top star


He should stay the fuck away from the main event for the time being. He has no credibility left at all.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The crowd is going to be awful, as usual.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Can't believe they're wasting Punk in a match like _that._ No interest in watching that at all, what a dumb move.

Otherwise, looking forward to what happens with Punk and Heyman. That's practically all there is to look forward to, as well as a possible though unlikely Lesnar appearance.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Can't believe they're wasting Punk in a match like _that._ No interest in watching that at all, what a dumb move.



I agree and even last week, when he was in a singles match vs Darren Young, I think everyone in the crowd was like "WTF is this?"

When the guy you're actually feuding with is only there once a month, I guess you have to do different things to pass the time. Unfortunately they were unable to come up with something better than putting him in there with the PTPs.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Brock spotted.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> ExcuseMeWWE
> I've made a historic #WWE Champ @JohnCena vs. World Heavyweight Champ @VivaDelRio match tonight on #RAW! @VinceMcMahon, what do you think?


good luck to whoever is watching this mess.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Forgot Raw is on tonight. Don't think I'll watch, though. Will likely do other stuff and maybe have a stream in background.

Only thing that can keep my interest is if they decide to go somewhere with Randy Orton. If he's back to having meaningless matches every night - can't say I care anymore which is a shame because they've been doing a good job in the past few weeks.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope this happens with the Punk and Brock feud, but with a punk rock theme.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Brock spotted.


:brock



JY57 said:


> good luck to whoever is watching this mess.


It doesn't sound that bad.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can't wait to see what Brock does tonight! Ohh man! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

> - Zeb Colter questioned if Jack Swagger will be with him and Antonio Cesaro on tonight’s Raw, writing on Twitter, “Just finished a grueling 10k bike run this morning…ready for #WWESiouxCity and #raw w/@AntonioCesaro. Will @RealJackSwagger be with us???”


-


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Can't wait to see what Brock does tonight! Ohh man! :mark: :mark:


Something Cena could never do.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Bryan D. said:


> It doesn't sound that bad.


It's more the fact that Vickie is billing it as "historic", I mean fucking hell.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Here for some rton :bryan and of course, some :brock if he's there.

Punk and Henry's storyline has been interesting too.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena vs Del Rio confirmed for Raw. Oh no.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Bullydully said:


> Cena vs Del Rio confirmed for Raw. Oh no.


Henry will probably beat the crap out of Cena after the match or during it.

Some :brock tonight would be awesome. :mark:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

cmpunkisgod. said:


> He should stay the fuck away from the main event for the time being. He has no credibility left at all.


Cena is the reason Ryback has no credibility. Ryback should be main eventing



SonoShion said:


> Brock spotted.


What is your source?


Cena vs Alberto Del Rio tonight on Raw fpalm no point in watching


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> Henry will probably beat the crap out of Cena after the match or during it.


"THAT'S WHAT I DO!!!" :henry1


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Cena is the reason Ryback has no credibility. Ryback should be main eventing
> 
> 
> Cena vs Alberto Del Rio tonight on Raw fpalm no point in watching


The Shield
Bryan
Punk/Heyman
Brock
Henry
More Ziggler development. 

There's tons of reasons to watch.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Why the fuck is Cena/Alberto Del Rio main eventing Raw? theres better talent on the roster who could main event Vince is a fucking idiot


----------



## Darren Marshall (Jun 30, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Cena is the reason Ryback has no credibility. *Ryback should be main eventing*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ryback has no talent, he can't be main eventer.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> The Shield
> Bryan
> Punk/Heyman
> Brock
> ...


Still no Kelly Kelly.



The Fourth Wall said:


> "THAT'S WHAT I DO!!!" :henry1


Indeed.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

KKF is a gimmick posting troll. Just last year she was saying Ryback sucks and will not get anywhere.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Bullydully said:


> Cena vs Del Rio confirmed for Raw. Oh no.



Well, at least the set up for this match didn't involve Del Rio running over Santa with a car like last time.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Cena vs. Del Rio tonight?

Next week is going to be so predictable, I can see it now: Cena/Ziggler vs. Henry/Del Rio


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Getting some senses tonight will be a huge disappointment.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Why the fuck is Cena/Alberto Del Rio main eventing Raw? theres better talent on the roster who could main event Vince is a fucking idiot





JY57 said:


> good luck to whoever is watching this mess.


Doesn't sound very appealing on paper but maybe they'll... oh what's the point pessimism ho!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Looking forward to the show tonight


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

HUGE NEWS!

Raw MIGHT not air in Canada tonight! The new network that broadcasts Raw, has been having technical issues so far, they MIGHT get resolved by time Raw airs, if not.....Big Trouble for Canadian WWE viewers.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> KKF is a gimmick posting troll. Just last year *she was saying Ryback sucks and will not get anywhere*.


well...um


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hopefully Raw can carry on the momentum of the last couple of weeks, plenty of good things going on. Looking forward to Cena/Henry, Punk/Lesnar/Heyman, Del Rio/Ziggler, The Shield and the continued push of Daniel Bryan.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cena vs. Del Rio isn't historical. It has happened many times.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't like the lack of WYATT in here atm. I think it's quite time for the family to show up.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> Cena vs. Del Rio isn't historical. It has happened many times.


Not with Del Rio as World Champ and Cena as WWE Champ, i guess. But yeah, it isn't historical either way.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> I don't like the lack of WYATT in here atm. I think it's quite time for the family to show up.


I'd mark if they made an appearance tonight! But I don't see it happening.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

connormurphy13 said:


> Cena vs. Del Rio tonight?
> 
> Next week is going to be so predictable, I can see it now: Cena/Ziggler vs. Henry/Del Rio


god i hope not, ziggler's turn was going so well


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Really hope Ziggler gets some mic time tonight. It's only been two weeks since losing the WHC, but I feel like they're already slipping with the face turn / sympathetic momentum. 

The attacks on Delberto have been good, but attacking Jericho was a big WTF. Yeah, I know Jericho gave him the Codebreaker on Smackdown, but that's the problem. Few people watch Smackdown. All that a lot of people saw was Ziggler taking Jericho down randomly. The crowd didn't even know how to react from the sound of it. "Boo or cheer? WE DON'T KNOW!"

Forget the attacks for one week. Just let Ziggler come out and address Del Rio, to which he comes out and responds.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hopefully :henry1 kicks some ass tonight.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Bullydully said:


> Cena vs Del Rio confirmed for Raw. Oh no.


Viva Del Rio!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Darren Marshall said:


> Ryback has no talent, he can't be main eventer.


Ryback does have talent from seeing how hard he worked at being a heel. WWE fucked him over and Cena buried him that was so wrong. Ryback should be WWE champion right now he has everything in a wrestler to be the main champion


So Canada fans may not be able to watch from technical issues the new channel is having that is now airing Raw well Canada fans you wont be missing much

Choke2death I have changed my mind on Ryback


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The last time they fought


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Really hope Ziggler gets some mic time tonight. It's only been two weeks since losing the WHC, but I feel like they're already slipping with the face turn / sympathetic momentum.
> 
> The attacks on Delberto have been good, but attacking Jericho was a big WTF. Yeah, I know Jericho gave him the Codebreaker on Smackdown, but that's the problem. Few people watch Smackdown. All that a lot of people saw was Ziggler taking Jericho down randomly. The crowd didn't even know how to react from the sound of it. "Boo or cheer? WE DON'T KNOW!"
> 
> Forget the attacks for one week. Just let Ziggler come out and address Del Rio, to which he comes out and responds.


That's the point. Ziggler isn't a great talker, so they're sticking to his strengths and letting him do what he's best at it, which is getting physical. And the Smackdown crowd knew to cheer or boo, it's just that Jericho is very popular so some booed Ziggler for attacking him.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cena vs. Del Rio... At least I can go to bed early without missing anything.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm really enjoying Ziggler's character development thus far. I think they're doing a good job. But I agree that he can't just be attacking people every week.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Cena vs Del Rio. Oh god. :StephenA


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> The last time they fought


Last time they fought, it was cause Del Rio accidentally ran over Santa during Christmas episode of Raw.


This time around, with it being Canada Day, I predict Del Rio runs over a returning "The Mountie!"


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Is that all Vince can come up with his golden boy Cena vs Alberto Del Rio fpalm everyone just save your three hours for something more productive


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

It really doesn't get much fucking worse than Cena vs Del Rio.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Henry will attack Cena. Ziggler will attack Del Rio. Teddy Long's theme song hits and yeah..



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Is that all Vince can come up with his golden boy Cena vs Alberto Del Rio fpalm everyone just save your three hours for something more productive


It's more like golden boy vs. golden boy.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

NathWFC said:


> It really doesn't get much fucking worse than Cena vs Del Rio.


Only if you take the Cena part.



Bryan D. said:


> Henry will attack Cena. Ziggler will attack Del Rio. Teddy Long's theme song hits and yeah..


And yes, that will obviously happen.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Please just get Brock at Raw tonight and let him attack Cena and Alberto Del Rio I would fucking mark out at that


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Really hope Ziggler gets some mic time tonight. It's only been two weeks since losing the WHC, but I feel like they're already slipping with the face turn / sympathetic momentum.
> 
> The attacks on Delberto have been good, but attacking Jericho was a big WTF. Yeah, I know Jericho gave him the Codebreaker on Smackdown, but that's the problem. Few people watch Smackdown. All that a lot of people saw was Ziggler taking Jericho down randomly. The crowd didn't even know how to react from the sound of it. "Boo or cheer? WE DON'T KNOW!"
> 
> Forget the attacks for one week. Just let Ziggler come out and address Del Rio, to which he comes out and responds.


right now i think that the best move to let ziggler succeed is a direct confrontation, this feud needs to get personal, they can even use aj if they want, del rio can take her as an hostage in the ring threatening to hit her with a kendo stick if ziggler doesn't show up in the ring

or something else, i dun know, i just want the feud to get to another level, ziggler fuckins sucks ball at solo promo, he delivers when he's interacting with someone, but right now they got nothing to tells each other really, that's why i want del rio to get the upper hand tonight, but with this main event already announced my hopes are kinda low


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Please just get Brock at Raw tonight and let him attack Cena and Alberto Del Rio I would fucking mark out at that


Yeah right because that would make any sense. I'd rather see him F5'ing the hell out of you.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> Henry will attack Cena. Ziggler will attack Del Rio. Teddy Long's theme song hits and yeah..


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

i just realized we are talking about a champion vs champion match... and i don't give a fuck


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cena vs Del Rio? REALLY?! fpalm


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Is that all Vince can come up with his golden boy Cena vs Alberto Del Rio fpalm everyone just save your three hours for something more productive


You say that as though their match will be three hours long lol there seems to be a great deal of outweighing good scheduled for the night to care about one highly undesired match!

Kind of fucked up to say this, but Del Rio needs to get injured... seemingly the only way he'd disappear.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Yeah right because that would make any sense. I'd rather see him F5'ing the hell out of you.


:lmao


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Will I need to be jazzed to enjoy the show tanite?


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> Really hope Ziggler gets some mic time tonight. It's only been two weeks since losing the WHC, but I feel like they're already slipping with the face turn / sympathetic momentum.
> 
> The attacks on Delberto have been good, but attacking Jericho was a big WTF. Yeah, I know Jericho gave him the Codebreaker on Smackdown, but that's the problem. Few people watch Smackdown. All that a lot of people saw was Ziggler taking Jericho down randomly. The crowd didn't even know how to react from the sound of it. "Boo or cheer? WE DON'T KNOW!"
> 
> Forget the attacks for one week. Just let Ziggler come out and address Del Rio, to which he comes out and responds.


Don't worry the crowd won't react to him anyway. :drake1 

And please god no, keep him as far away from the mic as possible.



SonoShion said:


> Yeah right because that would make any sense. I'd rather see him F5'ing the hell out of you.


:lmao


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Cena vs Del Rio? REALLY?! fpalm


:vince


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*RKO and Brayn, the only reason to make me watch Raw today.*_


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Please just get Brock at Raw tonight and let him attack Cena and Alberto Del Rio I would fucking mark out at that


You don't even watch Raw you go to bed instead


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Brock can't handle KKF.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Bryan D. said:
> 
> 
> > Henry will attack Cena. Ziggler will attack Del Rio. Teddy Long's theme song hits and yeah..
> ...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hopefully, the Wyatt's debut tonight.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

dxbender said:


> JD=JohnDorian said:
> 
> 
> > lol,it actually seems most likely too.
> ...


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

So I imagine Cena/del Rio will either end up as a tag team with Cena/Ziggler vs. Henry/del Rio or that will be next week, no way is the match going on any longer than 10 minutes.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

The other alternative for Cena-Del Rio is that the match ends due to interference, and afterwards it sets up a "Henry vs Ziggler" match for later in the night(WWE App vote, where options are "Over the top rope challenge, submission match, falls count anywhere match") and that match ends due to interference too, which causes someone to announce Cena,Ziggler vs Henry,Del Rio next week on Raw.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Cena V Del Rio

Champ V Champ

"theres a big fight feel tonight as raw rolls on"

:cole3


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Where is RAW tonight?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

GUARANTEE tonight we'll hear Cole mention the fact that he has over 500,000 followers on twitter and that he has more followers than JBL.


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

Why exactly does del rio ever get pushed? Fans in the arena give him no reaction, his announcer is more over and gets more heat than him, he has proven on multiple occasions that he lowers ratings dramatically, he is not a merchandise seller, ect..

Whos the dumbass that keeps pushing him to the moon?!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

EternalFlameFilms said:


> Why exactly does del rio ever get pushed? Fans in the arena give him no reaction, his announcer is more over and gets more heat than him, he has proven on multiple occasions that he lowers ratings dramatically, he is not a merchandise seller, ect..
> 
> Whos the dumbass that keeps pushing him to the moon?!


:vince


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

EternalFlameFilms said:


> Why exactly does del rio ever get pushed? Fans in the arena give him no reaction, his announcer is more over and gets more heat than him, he has proven on multiple occasions that he lowers ratings dramatically, he is not a merchandise seller, ect..
> 
> Whos the dumbass that keeps pushing him to the moon?!


:vince5

He is the company's Mexican wrestler that they overpush because they think it will get Mexicans watching WWE.
If the product is good, Hispanics will watch. They don't need to be pandered to with some charisma-free shitpile.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Lillyart_14 said:


> Where is RAW tonight?


Sioux City, Iowa.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

SPCDRI said:


> :vince5
> 
> He is the company's Mexican wrestler that they overpush because they think it will get Mexicans watching WWE.
> If the product is good, Hispanics will watch. They don't need to be pandered to with some charisma-free shitpile.


WWE sorta hypocritical, pushing Mexican guys like crazy cause of Mexican fanbase, but how come nobody in Canada gets pushed? Nobody in England gets pushed? Nobody from Japan gets pushed(or signed in general)?

Those are big markets too, much better off financially than Mexico as well(meaning more money to spend on WWE stuff)


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

Is Iowa a good crowd?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Bryan D. said:


> Sioux City, Iowa.


AKA, ANOTHER city I've never heard of before WWE came there.

The arena Raw is being held in, only holds like 9000 people, when you factor in the amount of seats blocked off due to the HUGE WWE stage, attendance would be like 6,000 people.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WWFECWWCW94 said:


> Is Iowa a good crowd?


This is a question I would love to have an answer to as well!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

WWFECWWCW94 said:


> Is Iowa a good crowd?


Probably not.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

WWFECWWCW94 said:


> Is Iowa a good crowd?


There'll be like 6,000 people in attendance(that's all the arena holds), good news is that it means if there's a group of fans making noise, it's more likely to be heard on TV. Bad news is that there's a less chance of there being a group of fans who'll be chanting/cheering alot during the show.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

dxbender said:


> WWE sorta hypocritical, pushing Mexican guys like crazy cause of Mexican fanbase, but how come nobody in Canada gets pushed? Nobody in England gets pushed? Nobody from *Japan gets pushed(or signed in general)*?
> 
> Those are big markets too, much better off financially than Mexico as well(meaning more money to spend on WWE stuff)


:vince3 Excuse me sir, Yoshi Tatsu is still gainfully employed. Def cornered the market with that one!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Dr.Boo said:


> :vince3 Excuse me sir, Yoshi Tatsu is still gainfully employed. Def cornered the market with that one!


When was the last time he was ever in Raw/SD match though lol. I wish he was though, cause he was great back on ECW, and was awesome on Santinos youtube show.


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

I understand WWE can't go to the NorthEast every week but damn why go to these unknown cities.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

dxbender said:


> When was the last time he was ever in Raw/SD match though lol. I wish he was though, cause he was great back on ECW, and was awesome on Santinos youtube show.


I know. I'm mostly kidding. I don't remember him ever being on RAW. I liked him back in ECW as well. Wish he was featured more.

I take that back! Think Big Show knocked him and Alex Riley out in a 2 second segment recently. :vince5


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

WWFECWWCW94 said:


> I understand WWE can't go to the NorthEast every week but damn why go to these unknown cities.


It doesn't even have to be northeast, just cities with NBA,NHL,NFL teams and stuff. ESPECIALLY during summer when there's no NBA or NHL happening so you don't have to worry about arena booking.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Really interested in Zeb, Cesaro, and Swagger.


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

THe last thing i remember yoshi doing is coming out with an epic look and gimmick, then they still kept is horrible horrible poppy theme and ruined him again lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The crowd could be good tonight. A crowd doesn't need to be huge, that small set of fans could be loud. I doubt it though.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I like Zeb more now that he has Cesaro, glad Swagger wasn't there when I went last week. I think that Swagger needs to job out in all honesty, him and Kofi both can GTFO!!!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

LOL at some ppls here... RELAX AND ENJOY THE SHOW!

It seems like some people here really don't want to enjoy the shows because they love to complain about it here. :no:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bryan D. said:


> -


Ooooohhh boy. Lol


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> :vince5
> 
> He is the company's Mexican wrestler that they overpush because they think it will get Mexicans watching WWE.
> If the product is good, Hispanics will watch. They don't need to be pandered to with some charisma-free shitpile.


Is he really the only one on the roster at the moment? I know Rey is injured, Primo and Epico aren't mexican and Sin Cara...is Sin Cara so...dat diversity fpalm. What about NXT and someone I forgot on WWE's roster?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I wish Austin would return and stun Vince for the shitty product hes giving us



Bryan D. said:


> Brock can't handle KKF.


Thats right he cant


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I wish Austin would return and stun Vince for the shitty product hes giving us


Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> Is he really the only one on the roster at the moment? I know Rey is injured, Primo and Epico aren't mexican and Sin Cara...is Sin Cara so...dat diversity fpalm. What about NXT and someone I forgot on WWE's roster?


Hunico and Camacho.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Think I'll watch Raw live with you guys tonight. I don't usually but I fancied a change


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

And Myestrio vs Cesaro could be really awesome.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Only an hour to go til show time brave yourselves for the fuckery


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

An hour to go lads :mark:


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Are you ready to be Sports Entertained?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Shit, might not be able to watch live. Noticed Swagger has been keeping the we the people deal, but haven't been interacting with Zeb the entire time he's been gone. Gonna be a weird one.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ready for :bryan :mark: :mark:


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Will this thread be as fun as it was last week? :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Looking forward to the debut of Bo Dallas Family.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I wish Austin would return and stun Vince for the shitty product hes giving us
> 
> 
> 
> Thats right he cant


I wished you were temporarily banned from these boards.


----------



## That's Amore (Feb 26, 2013)

Berbz said:


> Will this thread be as fun as it was last week? :lol


Shame there isn't an app we could find out on. :cole3


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Less than an hour left! Can't wait! :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Five bucks says Raw will open with a Cena promo.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Wooo!! said:


> Shame there isn't an app we could find out on. :cole3


What are you talking about, Cole? Everything's possible with the WWE App! :vince2


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Punkholic said:


> I wished you were *permanently* banned from these boards.


Fixed.

But putting her on ignore should suffice... for now.



Like A Boss said:


> Five bucks says Raw will open with a Cena promo.



THE!! CHAMP!!! IS!!!! HEREEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:cena2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Berbz said:


> Will this thread be as fun as it was last week? :lol


Depends how bad the show is. The worse the show is, the better the threads are because of the stuff that comes out of our mouths ragging on it


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

We will most probably open with Henry.


----------



## Darren Marshall (Jun 30, 2013)

Berbz said:


> We will most probably open with Henry.


Or the Family :mark:


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Make_The_Grade said:


> Are you ready to be Sports Entertained?


Perhaps :vince


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

I tell you what If the wwe app is mentioned tonight I'll mark! :mark:

Can't we have Regal....Dawson....Maddox... hell even The Great Khali over Lawler for one night! He is getting on my nerves big time now. He's a bigger Cena fanboy than all the 8 yr old's!


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> Henry/Cena
> Ziggler/AdR
> Bryan/Orton/Kane
> The Shield
> ...


Yup...Not too interested in Swagger but other than that I'm right there with ya. Don't forget about Christian, or possibly a Team Rhodes Scholars match. Rhodes looked like a boss for some reason last week in their tag team match. Usos? Raw most definitely has things going for it. I am hoping for a lot of Shield action tonight as well.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Berbz said:


> We will most probably open with Henry.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Darren Marshall said:


> Or the Family :mark:


Looking at Bray Wyatts recent tweet it looks like they will be coming next week. They are worth the wait though in my opinion. :mark:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Half an hour to go


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


>


:lmao bunch of puppets


----------



## MVK (Jul 1, 2013)

Pretty hyped for Raw. They are keeping a decent track record for Raw's quality in recent months, and that's a good thing.

I have to wonder though, where did they get the idea to push the Prime Time Players? :hmm: I guess they choose a tag team in the main roster via randomizer.


----------



## Darren Marshall (Jun 30, 2013)

Berbz said:


> Looking at Bray Wyatts recent tweet it looks like they will be coming next week. They are worth the wait though in my opinion. :mark:


I can't wait until next week!!! :cuss:


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

MVK said:


> Pretty hyped for Raw. They are keeping a decent track record for Raw's quality in recent months, and that's a good thing.
> 
> I have to wonder though, where did they get the idea to push the Prime Time Players? :hmm: I guess they choose a tag team in the main roster via randomizer.


Well the Prime Time Players did attack Punk last week after the match which then made Axel come and interfere. It sort of makes sense that the tag team match is happening, quite surprising it's the main event though, it pretty much confirms something is happening, probably Axel refusing to do something which in turn angers Punk and makes him start on Heyman again. Tension!


----------



## Darren Marshall (Jun 30, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


>


Ahahahah Best post ever! :


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Shall we all take bets on Cena starting the show?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like Fandango is back tonight.

https://twitter.com/WWEFandango/status/351841887591755776


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Zeb is hyping very nicely. :mark:


----------



## MVK (Jul 1, 2013)

Berbz said:


> Well the Prime Time Players did attack Punk last week after the match which then made Axel come and interfere. It sort of makes sense that the tag team match is happening, quite surprising it's the main event though, it pretty much confirms something is happening, probably Axel refusing to do something which in turn angers Punk and makes him start on Heyman again. Tension!


Yeah, a lot of tension between Axel and Punk, and that's a great thing! It's just that choosing the PTP as their opponents seems so sudden and random, last week when I saw an actual 10-minutes match between Darren Young and CM Punk I was kinda shocked :|


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Anyone seen the tweets about Zeb :lmao

@WWEZeb - Not bragging or anything but I once performed open heart surgery with a stylus, a rubber band and some duct tape. Just doing my part.

@WWEZeb Zeb Colter doesn’t lick his postage stamps. He just looks at them and they wet themselves.

My favourite was...

@WWEZeb When Alexander Bell invented the telephone he had 3 missed called from Zeb Colter


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Can someone PM me a stream please. My Normal one is having a break for a week


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

15 minutes or less to RAW


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

RAW is Punk it looks like


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

10 mins to go


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Got all my snacks ready. Let's do this shizz! :mark:


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Shall we all take bets on Cena starting the show?


Can the wager be that if he does start the show you leave? And if he doesn't start the show, you leave?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah i'd say Cena will open the show!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ugh Iowa tonight. Most likely another pro-cena crowd.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Ugh Iowa tonight. Most likely another pro-cena crowd.


I wonder if Mike Wolfe and Frank Fritz will be in attendance?!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Iowa better make some noise tonight dont fucking sit tbere doing nothing


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Must say I've been neglecting Raw Live with the recent NBA/NHL playoffs going on. 

Figures-WWE actually gets its act together when it has a truly compete.


----------



## Darren Marshall (Jun 30, 2013)

5 mins!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

5 minutes left! :mark:


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

It's almost showtime! :mark:


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Holy cow I am pumped :mark:

First RAW I'm seeing live since the RAW with the "YES! Ever again.." Jericho/Bryan promo.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Bryan D. said:


> Looking forward to the debut of Bo Dallas Family.


BO KNOWS BEST


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Iowa better make some noise tonight dont fucking sit tbere doing nothing


Damn right. Crowds make or break the show.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Can't wait for this fuckery to begin.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

LL cool j for leader of the shield


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

2 mins get ready bitches


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Raw is in Iowa tonight? Ugh, probably another terrible crowd fpalm


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Lets do this thing! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

1 minute


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I really hope the crowd blows us away tonight. Please! We need a good crowd not one that sits on their hands throughout the show.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

alrudd said:


> Can't wait for this fuckery to begin.


We gotta deal with it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Here we go :cole3 :lawler


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Let's get this shit started!!!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I really hope the crowd blows us away tonight. Please! We need a good crowd not one that sits on their hands throughout the show.


I fucking hate that when people go to a show and then sit there doing nothing you pay good money to see a WWE show so fucking make noise

Show time!!!!!


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

first raw I've watched live for months! hard to watch it in the UK at 1 in the morning till 4 because of school


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

rton2 My body is ready


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Going live boys :mark:


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Raw is in Iowa tonight? Ugh, probably another terrible crowd fpalm


More WHAT chants, tho :mark


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Here we go


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

And we're off!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Time for the CM Punk Show Starring CM Punk!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey... you wanna see something REALLY SCARY?

Bo Dallas.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Lets do this


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

vickie!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Wooooooo!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Vickie to start? It's like they want me to change the channel


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Show time!!!!!!! lets go!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

No Opening Pyro?


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Start the show with Vickie? Meh

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Starting with Vickie. I have no problem with this. Make that paper.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

starting with vicky


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

1 minute left! :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Get the fuck out already.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cena vs Del Rio


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Flips on Raw...

Sees Vickie Guerrero...

Tempted to flip it off.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Del Taco vs. Superman :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

GOAT MATCH. 

k, not really. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So champion vs champion again? How is this even speical anymore?


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Intro??


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

dat pop for :cena:


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

If only those belts were held by people I want to watch.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena/Del Rio could be fun


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Vickie hyping a match nobody is that bothered about. Could end up being good though.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RAW INTRO :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

THE INTRO?!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

New intro


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

INTRO IS BACK :mark: @[email protected][email protected]!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't care didn't care last year when they wrestled each other still don't


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Intro?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Persony thank.

Dat out dated opening video :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy shit, the intro for once!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

RAW actually has an intro o_o


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

ADR VS CENA GUYS!!!!!!

WE'VE TOTALLY NEVER SEEN THAT BEFORE!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Time for the CM Punk Show Starring CM Punk!


Unfortunately hosted by Vickie G.

Also kind of sad that a WWE Champ vs. World Champ match means pretty much nothing in 2013.

And half the people on that intro aren't even there now.


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

Calling it Cena/Ziggler vs del rio/henry next week.........


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

A champion vs champion match just isn't very interesting to me. But We will see how it turns out.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh well, they played the intro. Good enough for me.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Vickie to start the show? Meh...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh yay I am really excited to see Cena vs Del Rio in a NON title-for-titles match.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

no pyro :/


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Fuck yessss new intro :mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Del Rio vs Cena best of 250 continues TONIGHT ON RAW :mark:


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Return of the Raw intro

Needed a pyro :/


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Respect the beard.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

WHAT BETTER WAY TO HONOR THE TITLES THAN BY COMPLETELY DOING AWAY WITH THEIR PRESTIGE AND HAVING BOTH CHAMPIONS COMPETE IN A SENSELESS NON TITLE MATCH! ON RAW! FOR FREE! FOR NO REASON!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Here comes the marks. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THE FUCKING MAN!!! 

DANIEL FUCKING BRYAN!!! 

YES YES YES!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ooh, new shirt for dat push.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

And we're starting off with the GOAT, DANIEL BRYAN!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

New shirt!!

:mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I was about to ask: Is this intro new? I can't remember the last time the show had one. 

Hey lookie, it's fucking God.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

D-BRY Opening up the show again :mark:


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

D-Bry! Excellent!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

GREAT POP AND GREAT SHIRT.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

DB :mark:


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BRRYAAANNNNNN OMFGGGGG!!!! DDGDGDGDG :mark: :mark:


----------



## MVK (Jul 1, 2013)

First time in MONTHS that they've actually used the Raw intro!!! :O And what better way to start than with the great Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssss


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

DID YOU HEAR HOW FUCKIN' EXCITED THAT CROWD WAS FOR THAT MATCH ANNOUNCEMENT?! No, me neither.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Here comes the Next WWE Champion


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Second week in a row DA GOAT starts off RAW!!!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

What an awesome shirt :lmao "RESPECT THE BEARD"


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

DB starting the show, better than Vickie at least!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Kennedyowns said:


> A champion vs champion match just isn't very interesting to me. But We will see how it turns out.


It'll end as a tag match


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

They didn't mention they were in Iowa...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Daniel Bryan there, being Daniel Bryan, being excellent.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

DAT SHIRT :mark:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Mah boi D-Bry kicking things off!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

YES!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

First Raw I've sat down and planned to watch through in a long while.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> And half the people on that intro aren't even there now.


I was watching to find the exact same thing. Every single one of them are still in the WWE.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

The show has already peaked 


GOAT


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Daniel Bryan! :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

BRYAN!!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

THAT NEW D-BRY SHIRT


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

michael cole is already pissin me off.. click


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Respect The Beard!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Daniel Bryan the GOAT opening the show


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Vince must be insane if he doesn't see money in this man
:yes :yes :yes


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

http://shop.wwe.com/Daniel-Bryan-%22Respect-The-Beard%22-Authentic-T-Shirt/W04887,default,pd.html?dwvar_W04887_color=Heather%20Grey&start=1&cgid=superstar-current-danielbryan

new shirt oooooo


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

at least the crowd isn't that dead


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

That shirt is dope.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Best babyface in the WWE right now.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Respect the beard!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That new shirt is beast. :mark: :mark:

This crowd actually doesn't sound bad so far!


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

So, wait, wait, wait...they actually have a main event put together before the show starts and not some guy coming out making a promo then a match is made?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Very weak Yes chants today

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SOOOOOOOOOO OVER!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan promo to start off raw, this is how you start off raw


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Respect that fucking beard.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh crap - this is gonna lead to a Randy Orton promo.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Fuck yessss new intro :mark:


It's not new. This intro was playing on RAW 1001.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Vince is def confident in this guy to have him opening Raw on a regular basis


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Daniel Bryan has the fans in the palm of his hand, only certain few can do that.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice pop for Bryan :mark:


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

I need that shirt


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Respect the beard. :lol


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Best babyface in the WWE right now.


In the world*


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Love Bryan's new T. 

Respect the beard!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:yes HE CAN!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Haha the new shirt.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

DANIEL BRYAN FOR THE WWE CHAMPION, DAMN IT.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

This is embarrassing. ..awful crowd

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How people still think this little bridge troll is great on the mic is beyond me.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Daniel Bryan is over as fuck


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

simple word - 'nah...'


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

These hick idiots didn't know which 3 letter word he meant.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Oh crap - this is gonna lead to a Randy Orton promo.


I hope.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bryan needs to stop "trying" on the mic.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DAT SHIRT :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

omg bryan is gold


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

This crowd is rubbish.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

LMAO. Hulk Hogan booed.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Boos for The Rock xD


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lol Hogan catching dem boos, brother


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Oh crap - this is gonna lead to a Randy Orton promo.


Stare blankly.
Tilt head.
Speak monotonically.
Leave.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Boos for Hogan's name :clap


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How people still think this little bridge troll is great on the mic is beyond me.


Because he can literally get the crowd in the palm of his hands?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Hulk Hogan and The Rock getting booed :lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Daniel Bryan opening Raw? that's what i'm talking about


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thar be some smarks in the crowd tonight


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

DAT HEAT for Hogan lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'Dat pop for Bryan! :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Rocks name got boood hahahaha


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

DAT HEAT ON THE ROCK :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

surprised he didnt mention CM PUNK


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

The best wrestler in the company becoming the WWE champion. Can you imagine that?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How people still think this little bridge troll is great on the mic is beyond me.


He's not, but he's the best in the ring.

Lol Rock getting mixed reaction!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

He said Hulk Hogan.....goodbye push lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How people still think this little bridge troll is great on the mic is beyond me.


He is, your standards are impossible to detect.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dat mixed reaction for Hogan and Rock. :lol


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Daniel Bryan's name doesn't seem out of place at all being mentioned among the greats such as Hogan, Austin and Bruno.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

some boos for rocky, eh?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Like A Boss said:


> Because he can literally get the crowd in the palm of his hands?


So can Jeff Hardy...


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

he wants to follow Hogan, dont be doing sex tapes when you're in your early 60's Bryan.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Daniel Bryan mentioned with the names of Bruno Hogan Austin and Rock has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan is fucking gold :clap :clap :clap


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck off Sheamus!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Only the top GOAT got cheers: Stone Cold!


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

ughh fuck off sheamus


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol. You guys suck.
This crowd is pretty good.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh dear 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

SHIT


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Here comes Sheamus to kill this promo.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

oh no...sheamus....lol lol lol 18 seconds lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone wish there was a bit hole in the stage that no one knew about for Sheamus to step into?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

at these mother canuckers not showing appreciation for the Great One :rock2


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

THANOS said:


> SOOOOOOOOOO OVER!!


hes really not


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ew, Sheamus. WHY COULDN'T IT HAVE BEEN RANDY ORTON?!?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Jog on Sheamus. Hideous prick.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Fuck off Sheamus!


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

THANOS said:


> He is, your standards are impossible to detect.


I wouldn't react mate, he thinks Barrett is somewhat decent.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh, it's going to be all the "stars" showing up for this segment.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Really Ginger Cena


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

And all momentum has been lost. Good going sheamoose. What's next, cena?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

You as champ...you need more baby oil 

:vince


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Dey gonna be all coming out in a minute


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

GTFO you Irish ******.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Fuck off Sheamus.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, great. Sheamus is here.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


"i thought i'd come out here, and ruin everything"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Here comes sheamus to ruin the beginning of raw.

And Sheamus it ended by you getting booed for months, and you are still getting booed for it just now LOL


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Dunmer said:


> Daniel Bryan's name doesn't seem out of place at all being mentioned among the greats such as Hogan, Austin and Bruno.


Yes it does what has he done to be there? I like Bryan but come on now 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So Sheamus is a heel, right?


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Go away Sheamus...


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Who orderd the Walking Jar of Mustard???


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Bryan vs Sheamus tonight please


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Give us DB vs Sheamus tonight. Better than Cena/Del Rio.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Sheamus, I finally forgot about that. :bron3


----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh (Jun 8, 2013)

HERE HE COMES TO WRECK THE DAY!!!!


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Deservedly booed.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fuck off, Sheamus...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Sheamus looking redder than usual.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

"It's been far too long since I had a championship around my waist"

No it hasn't.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

And here comes a Bryan/Sheamus match tonight


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao D Bryan


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes, bring up the whole 18 seconds so people boo you, Sheamus. That's smart, fella. fpalm


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

haha....that was funny


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

damn, these people are bashing Sheamus tonight


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That crowd is awesome


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

They're booing Hogan, Rock and Sheamus. Solid crowd so far...


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

How is Sheamus not a heel he is the biggest douchebag in WWE in terms of character.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

They're really calling this the Money in the Bank All-Stars? Way to demean the WH Title.....more.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Sheamus shouldn't even be allowed in the same ring as Bryan.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao D-Bry

EDIT: ORTON!! :mark:

Dat POP :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Bryan


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

dat irish john cena humor


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Nobody cares about you Irish Cena, the people care about Daniel Bryan. He is the future WWE Champion and the new undisputed People's Champion!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bryan just owned sheamus :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Like A Boss said:


> Because he can literally get the crowd in the palm of his hands?


LITERALLY? Lol.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I think I hate Sheamus more than Cena.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Uh OH Randal


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Huge pop for Orton! 

Shave that fucking beard, Randy!


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

awkwardly boreton comes in lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Lmfaoo, loving this opening segment


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Bad start.

They've done this before. We've seen it entirely too much.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

are all the participants coming out here? I WANT RVD!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Orton getting the biggest pop

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton coming out to no music.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Man, I fucking hate Sheamus.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

fpalm piss off Sheamus, stick to the pre show


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I would love to watch Sheamus brogue kick himself. 

And that troll joke was lame. 

And kudos to having Orton come out without music. Makes it look more spontaneous.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Randy with the pop.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Generic promo is generic....


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

For fucks sake, Buzz Killington himself. Sheamus.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena & Sheamus must write their promos together.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Potential RVD appearance?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Orton is starving folks.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is so over. He comes out gets huge cheers, then Sheamus comes out and gets booed, and even Orton is not getting a lot of cheers. Crickets.

I hope Vince is watching how over Daniel Bryan is


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

God damnit. I just realized my beard looks identical to Orton's. Even the mustache that doesn't connect to the rest of it. Embarrassed.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Orton speaks*

long pause.........

*Orton speaks*

long pause........,


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Daniel Bryan is so over. He comes out gets huge cheers, then Sheamus comes out and gets booed, and even *Orton is not getting a lot of cheers.* Crickets.
> 
> I hope Vince is watching how over Daniel Bryan is


:kobe


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, this crowd is absolutely awful so far.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Dan.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Pretty decent crowd so far!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Orton wins the debate about who has been the most irrelevant for the longest time


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Randy getting serious is pretty nice.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> God damnit. I just realized my beard looks identical to Orton's. Even the mustache that doesn't connect to the rest of it. Embarrassed.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd has been great so far...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Y2-Jerk said:


> are all the participants coming out here? *I WANT RVD!*


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

This is certainly setting up for RVD...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

GOAT intro for kane

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Orton desperate for that vacation! :lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

For some reason Kane's pyro with no music was really funny


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

inb4 Teddy Long makes this a tag match, playa.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Awkward pyro with no theme


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So we're going to pile everybody into the ring? 

If RVD shows up, he is going to get a mad pop.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A possible corny Punk promo in 5...4...3...2..



They have to end this shit now.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh good more promo a Kane promo that'll improve things


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Why is Kane here?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

nice pop for kane


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Kane getting louder pops than Sheamus? :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

hmm maybe they shouldn't bring out RVD I don't think this crowd can do him justice


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Did Sheamus break the thing? Is that why no one's music is playing anymore?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Boreton gonna bore.

Thank god, Kane is here.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Why is Sheamus the only one so far who got his theme music to interrupt with?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

MakingAStupidAcc said:


> Wow, this crowd is absolutely awful so far.


It's an everyone shows up promo building up MITB. How could anyone be excited?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dunmer said:


> "It's been far too long since I had a championship around my waist"
> 
> No it hasn't.


He is using Cena time, so yes it has LOL


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

shit promo


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Like A Boss said:


> *Orton speaks*
> 
> long pause.........
> 
> ...


If you think he talks slow now, you should go back a few years.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

MakingAStupidAcc said:


> Wow, this crowd is absolutely awful so far.


Lol. Joke, right?


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

we gonna see the whole fuckin show?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kane getting a surprise win at Money in the Bank would be awesome.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"i will rape you, daniel!!"


----------



## julesm (Feb 28, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Huge pop for Orton!
> 
> Shave that fucking beard, Randy!


He's getting some gray in it.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Was that Kane's version of a jobber entrance? :henry1


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wake me when it's over


rton


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

This is boring as fuck


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kane! :mark:


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

msi360-20 said:


> inb4 Teddy Long makes this a tag match, playa.


"now hold on a minute playa!"


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Weird way to start. Dead crowd... boring as fuck Punk chants


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

What a poor fucking promo.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

CUT THE MUSIC DAMNIT :vince3


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I soooooo sense a tag coming out of this segment since Punk's already busy tonight.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

In before teddy long

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DEM PUNK CHANTS! :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nobody gives a shit. They are just chanting for Punk, lol.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I love that one guy who started a Cm Punk chant.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Cm punk chants lool


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: Christian


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

INCOMING TEDDY LONG! TAG MATCH PLAYA.

TEAM HELL NO VS ORTON/SHEAMUS!

HOLLA


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

FUCKING AWFUL


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

RVD :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey Christian!!!!!!!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Its my man Christian!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Inb4 CM Punk, RVD, and Christian


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

CM Punk chantsss


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CHRISTIAAANNNN!!!! :mark:


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Christian looks so out of place, and he really shouldn't. It's a shame.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Captain Charisma!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

This is weak as shit


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Everyone's getting a bigger pop than Sheamus :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, wait, is RVD coming out, too?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

THEM PUNK CHANTS


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

This is retarded


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

just wait until Punk comes out


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

One more match


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

one more match!


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

That's a pretty small arena for Raw.


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

No, im gonna be wwwe champion!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

HURRY UP, BRING OUT DA BEST unk3


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

TAG TEAM TIME, HOLLA HOLLA


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

Aye here it comes, you retards complaining. You prefer guest hosts? No? Thought so #WiseUp


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Christian getting a bigger pop than Lameus :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

One more match for Christian!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Actually, I'd probably say Edge was more successful at Ladder Matches than anybody in WWE history. 

And why is everybody coming out and picking on Daniel Bryan? 

CM FUCKING PUNK!!!


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Punk!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

STOP THIS NOW.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Christian! :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That Punk shirt is sexy.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

PUNK!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

i am the best! and the crowd goes mild


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

WE WANT RVD!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey guys, the "best in the world is here"


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

love how confused/annoyed bryan always looks when someone mentions his beard


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

There he is! :mark:


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Everyone in the arena is dead...cept for punk.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the wolverine CM PUNK


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

CM troll


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

OH BABY


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

PUNNNKKKK!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

yeah, tired of this already


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

RVD appearance incoming?


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

New Punk t-shirt's awesome(Y)


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

PUNK!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i love that new Punk shirt


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Teddy Long to make a 6man tag.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey, hey! Here's Punk!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Punk out. Need RVD now


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Hate these promos.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

RVD is next get ready to shit your pants


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Orton vs Christian again please

PLEASE


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

New BITW shirt looking good!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That arena is embarrassingly small.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome22 said:


> That's a pretty small arena for Raw.


Yeah it does look small 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Where is the fucking music?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:datass black Best In the World shirt


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Punk looks so much younger with those chops


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesomeeee


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I kind of already love this line-up. Bryan, Christian and Punk being in the ring at the same time works for me anytime.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

CM Punk, BEST IN THE WORLD!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Punk just beat Orton for being the most over tonight

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

can punk please stop pretending that hes the best


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

omg, will RVD actually come out?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ambrose is up next right?! My body is ready!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

His hair is looking awesome, ala New Nexus.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

You could say "thrice", Punk. We'd understand.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Didn't Kane beat Orton at WM 28?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Fingers crossed for RVD...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I smell a six man tag match happening tonight playa playa.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

They had to cut back on entrance music cause they played the intro tonight


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

> @RobVanDam: hey im guna b @ raw 2nit 2 tlk shyt


OMG!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The BITW is here! :mark:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i bet Christian likes girls with fat asses


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

If RVD's music hits, I'll freak out.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

SHUT UP AND FIGHT


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Orton, Kane, Bryan, vs Christian, Sheamus, Punk please?


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Average start so far.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Everyone but Bryan/Punk is getting cheered and booed lol


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Music fail.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

"nobody can touch me in this ring"


uhhhh, Punk, Bryan has blown you out of the water this year


----------



## KHALIFJAMA (Apr 2, 2012)

Christian Orton staredown tense....


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

RVD RVD RVD RVD


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

All faces in MitB. Crazy.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

RVD RVD RVD!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Punk, Bryan, and Christian in one ring.. I died and went to WWE heaven. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Would mark for a WHOLE FUCKING SHOW chant.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> You could say "thrice", Punk. We'd understand.


But Sheamus wouldn't.

(He's dumb.)


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

That is why DB is my favourite.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Bryan D. said:


> WE WANT RVD!












No, we really don't.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

DB wid dat cockiness, the commentators seem so loud btw.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Bryan just pwned Punk


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

RKO!!!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Those CM Punk chants! :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, that RKO was weak, lol.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

What a weak rko

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Hopefully Ambrose is next to come out! :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

This is great, fuck the haters.

RKO! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes Bryan....nice


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why is this happening?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Randy with the stunner!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

HANG ON A MINUTE PLAYAS


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

KANE BERRIED, ZOMG.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Orton with the stunner!!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Give us Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Get on with the god damn show


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao Orton gettin' his hoodrat on. I hate to have to love him but he makes it so hard sometimes.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

What a shit segment.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

One of a kind..


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Sheamus' hair looks super fake tonight.

Also, Orton's terrible half-ass cutter variation. Still the worst.

Please, Jesus, Punk v. Bryan tonight.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

The crowd is embarassing

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Christian getting out of that ring lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Don't touch Kane's man!! :lmao


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Lok said:


> All faces in MitB. Crazy.


Its a clever concept.

All the heels in one match, all the faces in another. It allows them to turn people easily by building fueds from the match. If it was like last year, they just end up sticking people in the same match who are in fueds with each other.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

just an all around awkward segemnt


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Dafuq is up with the arena, it's like they're in a school gym tonight.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Vince wrote this that's the only explanation.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

So...just who is the heel here?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> omg, will RVD actually come out?


you'll see him at MITB


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome segment, love it love it


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nobody read the script after the Kane-K-O. 

Hit music and go to the Taco Bell commercial...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that accomplished NOTHING.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Solid opening promo. Really excited for the MITB.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That kinda sucked.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

wow that was a waste of time ill never get back


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

This shit was kind of awkward.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

RKO, y'all.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan just owned Orton :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Come on, have a brawl


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

Smarky crowd


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RVD is not coming out folks, stop frontin'


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So whats just Happened?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kane made to look like everyon's bitch tonight :lol:


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Weak crowd.
Awkward segment


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So between this segment and the "main event" what is there?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What?? No Teddy Long to make Sheamus, Daniel and Kane vs CM Punk,Christian and Orton tag match???


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

This RVD tease, the apparent Brock spotting and the 'mysterious' tweet by the NXT head makes me believe this RAW is going to be riddles with teasings.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

God damn I've been gone a while, RVD and Christian are back? Really looking forward to that match now.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

That was a shit segment.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> No, we really don't.


:lol

There's gonna be so much disappointment once he finally comes back


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Segment would of been good if it wasn't scripted as hell. Most all of those lines felt very memorized and not natural.

I thought D-Bry's Opening and Christian's part were the best.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> The crowd is embarassing
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Can't really blame them this is a small town at least some of them are trying though


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Fun way to open the show, sadly no matches were announced


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Feels like an old ECW arena.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

they counsel me? was that always what it said?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> But Sheamus wouldn't.
> 
> (He's dumb.)


"Oi'll thrice ya!"


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm surprised this just isn't a list/video montage of all the times cena won the belt


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No you won't, WWE. You omitting bastards. :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Man, I was expecting a brawl


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

The hell is up with WWE hyping up the world titles?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The Brown Horatio said:


> Dafuq is up with the arena, it's like they're in a school gym tonight.


Come on now. Punk and Bryan have gotten much better reactions in actual school gyms.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

You'd think they were building towards a title unification with all this.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I guarantee you RVD is watching this right now :cole3


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

D Bry and Christian owned that segment. Punk was kinda off.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The original Nature Boy, Buddy Rogers!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll give wwe $5000 if they mention Benoit with the world heavyweight championship


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

all in all... said:


> i bet Christian likes girls with fat asses


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Funny and yet IRONIC how the only belt looking remotely historical is the one Del Rio is holding


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

of course...Orton comes out on top

:vince


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Only good part of that segment was D Bry telling Fella to brogue kick himself


----------



## Darren Marshall (Jun 30, 2013)

Great start for Raw!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Nobody cares about cena v del rio


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao Historic tho

Because it's not like we get Champion v Champion matches at least every three months.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

John Cena vs Del Rio

Who to root for? 

Hmmmm The ref.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Looking like its going to be another tiresome episode of Raw


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

We see Cena vs Del Rio once every 3 or 4 months


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cena vs Del Rio? Could it get any worse than that? fpalm


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WWE showing respect to the past of wrestling. Nice to see.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

How the fuck is Lou Thesz not in the hall of fame? Vince respected the shit out of that man.


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

inb4 people actually think they know who them old fucks are


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

So maybe we'll get Ziggler vs Henry? Or a tag match after a brawl.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

all in all... said:


> they counsel me? was that always what it said?


I think it's "comfort".


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

How did I not ever notice that the great Lou Thesz was a vintage hottie?


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

That GOD thats over


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well isn't that what they should have done on the go home show?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Good smile on my face when the crowd booed Bryan for talking back to Punk. The other five just aren't as over as the GOAT.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Should I be the dick that points out that the World Title the WWE has is not the same lineage as the title that Lou Thesz held? 

The WWE's World Title was created in 2002 when HHH was handed the belt. The former incarnation was merged with the WWE Title when they were unified by Chris Jericho in 2001. 

So TECHNICALLY John Cena currently holds the lineage of both championships.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

are they trying to bring legitimacy back to the whc by showing its history and having both champs face each other, aint knocking it


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Average segment I thought. Echoing others posts about it being obviously scripted.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

As bas as the crowds have been recently, I do feel it's a symptom of these shows being structured in a way that makes it impossible for anyone to get excited about anything ever.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Horrible opening segment


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Pretty decent, although odd promo. Crowd didn't give a shit about anyone except Bryan at the start, and then Punk from when the chants started for him before he came out until the segment ended. Oh, and of course the Punk/Bryan match tease with Bryan saying he'd make Punk tap got a good "oooooohhhhhh" reaction. But crowd didn't seem to give a fuck for anyone else and even booed Hogan and Rock's name drops. :lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

How is it historic?

Didn't Punk/Sheamus happen last year, with both as champions?

And Cena/Del Rio just happened in December.

Nothing historic about this match at all.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

So, what's with the Championship video packages? To remind us of how their prestige has downgraded over the past few years?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Would be awesome if they had shown Benoit among the World Champions.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I'll give wwe $5000 if they mention Benoit with the world heavyweight championship


:vince6

WHAT? WHO? WHERE? THAT NEVER EXISTED SILLY TROLL.


----------



## Darren Marshall (Jun 30, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> WWE showing respect to the past of wrestling. Nice to see.


Finally!!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Can't really blame them this is a small town at least some of them are trying though


They can be louder than that, though...probably the worst I've seen all year!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

It's a shame that wrestling seems to be the only 'sport' where the younger generation don't really learn the history. When I was younger I did my best to learn about the guys who made the business what it was, people like Buddy Rogers should be getting massive receptions. Even Sammartinos reaction earlier was weak as fuck.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

At least they didn't play all their themes before they came out.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Hoping that creative are trying to inject some meaning into the WHC, too long has it gone as a joke title. Make it meaningful again. We need a decent reigning champion.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So they've pretty much confirmed the main event is ending in DQ or countout. Boring


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

Of course make Kane look like a bitch again haha, biggest and strongest guy and always has to look weak...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree..shit segment and shit opening with a "i dont give a shit" crowd reaction..although i get why they did it..to hype MITB


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BrosOfDestruction said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Hopefully they're showing these champions to announce they are going to unify the WWE and WHC at Mania.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> That arena is embarrassingly small.


But loud and into the show, so far anyway.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

BRAY MOTHERFUCKING WAYTT


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Title's cant be historic or legitimate when people like Sheamus have held them.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Wyatts :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I PLAY WITH THESE FOOLS LIKE PUPPETS!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Wyatt Family = The best goatfucking ******** wrestling has ever had!


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Wyatt vignette :mark:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Wyatt vignettes! :mark


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

BRAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WYATT FAMILY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

guys the acting just wasn't good enough. What has happened to wrestling? Can't they get guys that can act to come in?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

please show a debute date


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Wyatt family :mark:


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

These video packages are getting mundane. Just debut them already.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I need Bray Wyatt on RAW NOW.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

"I treat em like puppets!" - Wyatt

"BUT THATS WHAT I DO" :henry1


----------



## Darren Marshall (Jun 30, 2013)

Berbz said:


> It's a shame that wrestling seems to be the only 'sport' where the younger generation don't really learn the history. When I was younger I did my best to learn about the guys who made the business what it was, people like Buddy Rogers should be getting massive receptions. Even Sammartinos reaction earlier was weak as fuck.


The wrestling fans have little culture about it and that's a shame!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Be awesome if Wyatt Family debuts tonight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The more promos they show for the Wyatss, the less I give a fuck. Thanks WWE for overhyping something to filth when it's actually a good gimmick.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

SHIELD :mark:


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

SHIELD 6 MAN TAG!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Wyatt Family!! SHIELD!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Well isn't that what they should have done on the go home show?


I think they'll do a 6-man tag on the go-home Raw

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> please show a debute date


probably not for awhile since there isn't even a date yet


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol @ everyone who mentioned a small arena.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

The Shield with that Del Rio pop.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Shield! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

These are great promos when you're watching them on tv.

If you ever meet people like this in real life, you're going to die.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

SIERRA HOTEL INDIA ECHO LIMA DELTA! 

DAT FUCKING SHIELD!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Are they even in a regular nba arena? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

From a Wyatt Family vignette to The Shield, not bad.

6 Man Tag? :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

When goddammit, when.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

da shield


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ambrose :rollins :reigns


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Fuck, they're wrestling this week?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Wyatts look and sound as high as fuck.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Da shield! :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Please tell me the Wyatt family is debuting tonight so I don't have to see that dame video anymore.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Mister Hands said:


> As bas as the crowds have been recently, I do feel it's a symptom of these shows being structured in a way that makes it impossible for anyone to get excited about anything ever.


Interesting. Probably cuz it's scripted mostly. Nothing for the shield either fpalm.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Wyatt Family will no doubt in my mind debut the night after Money in the Bank in that brand new arena in New York.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Rollins is a superb athlete.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Shield are going to lose, probably. inb4 bitching.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Wyatt most likely making his debut at MITB/the night after MITB.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So depressing that their post match promo won't get aired on television..


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wait, what? Shield lost clean to Christian and the Usos?

:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> Are they even in a regular nba arena?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nope. Much, much smaller.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Deja vu Christian?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Twice in a lifetime! :vince5


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

What's Nonday Right Maw doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dean Ambrose better get a pin in this match but it will probably end in a BS DQ to make teh shield look weak. Typical WWE lets give wrestles a title then have them go on a losing streak


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

ok so we gonna see this match again?


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

they're actually pushing the usos? wow


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Like A Boss said:


> The Shield with that Del Rio pop.


Can't wait to see how much sound Del Rio gets later tonight


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Wyatt family promo then the Shield come out. Such a tease.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

the shield dont lose for over 6 months and even beat the superman group and now they lose twice in a matter of weeks...


----------



## Mr. Semaj (May 16, 2010)

Those Bray Wyatt promos just get creepier and creepier. Are there any reports of when he's going to debut on raw/smackdown?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

my brother: "Tush Shield? Is that what they said?"
me: "I'd like to be their tush shield, if you know what I mean."
my brother: "No I don't, because that's not a thing."

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

well this should get the Usos over fpalm


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I wonder if we're going to get the exact same finish as Smackdown with Christian pinning Ambrose. It honestly wouldn't surprise me at all, who watches Smackdown?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

So I'm supposing every MITB "star" is having a match tonight?

Orton/Punk please? :mark:


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Monday Night Rematch


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

This match again... piss break.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Christian emerges to no reaction.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Why have they gone to such a small arena?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I hate the usos entrance. It annoys the piss out of me


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

MY SHIELD!!!!! Those tight asses...me likey. :yum:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Usos dance & poses...I am getting a Power Rangers vibe for some reason, lol.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

So...we're just gonna have the same match again?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Why is Raw in the Impact zone tonight?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A SmackDown rematch with these 6 guys. I say :yes


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i love the Usos' entrance


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Christian!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Two Christian appearances inside half an hour? They are spoiling you guys tonight.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

The Usos are AWESOME.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shield on the preshow? Damn.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Shield on dat kick off show :troll


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Berbz said:


> I wonder if we're going to get the exact same finish as Smackdown with Christian pinning Ambrose. It honestly wouldn't surprise me at all, who watches Smackdown?


I do.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Hopefully they will get more time tonight


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Kick off? fpalm


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

SHIELD Tag Match relegated to Pre-Show


----------



## jml4life (Jul 11, 2011)

Fuck the Usos. How the hell do they have jobs?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> Christian emerges to no reaction.


He was just out there literally 5 minutes ago. What do you expect?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

So one of the Uso's are going to pin Rollins tonight?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

I Came To Play said:


> What's Monday Right Maw doing in the Impact Zone?


:lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Shield is probably gonna lose. in b4 bitching.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I will pay 18,000 earth dollars to the next man to start a match with a danged lockup.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hope we get a Blackout tonight! :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Don't forget guys, you can even watch WWE if you are vacationing in Israel or Mexico!

:vince5


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Shield vs. Usos on MITB Pre-Show? I... don't know how I feel about this.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Christian and Ambrose in the same ring.

:mark:


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Shield on the kickoff show?

I wonder who will win :troll


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

This match again...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> SHIELD Tag Match relegated to Pre-Show


that is how the WWE treats their midcard titles


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Feud with the Usos...get relegated to the Kick Off Show.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh, look. It's that match we've already seen... a few days ago.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Loving this team of Christian and The Usos to be honest.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok lol I was going to say they missed Ambrose but Christian got him.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

SJFC said:


> He was just out there literally 5 minutes ago. What do you expect?


Christian didn't get much then either lol.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

God The Shield are fucking boring now. No one gives a fuck about this feud either.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

If the shield jobs again, im going to be mad.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Hottest team in recent memory: pre-show.

What the actual fuck?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Vintage floor-to-commercial :cole3
VINTAGE


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Freeloader said:


> Christian emerges to no reaction.


He was literally out there less than five minutes ago, so it's understandable...


----------



## MVK (Jul 1, 2013)

What's up with these dead crowds? If you're bothering to go (and pay to be in) to a live show, why don't they at least do something? =/


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Who said you can't get any drama from 6 or 7 or so faces?


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Boringgggggggggggg...............


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

The Shield's momentum has been killed, already been jobbed out to thrown together teams and are now relegated to Pre-Show...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This show is flat as fuck thus far.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Wyatt family will debut at Barclays center night after MITB....good thing I just got my ticket


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> Christian didn't get much then either lol.


Unless you're Punk, Orton, Bryan or Cena, who does?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Iowa has been a terrible crowd so far. They haven't made noise for anyone. Not even The Shield. WWE has to keep this in mind next time.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> Christian didn't get much then either lol.


Well he got a bigger reaction then Sheamus and Kane.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Asenath said:


> Hottest team in recent memory: pre-show.
> 
> What the actual fuck?


Got to get that important Miz vs. Curtis Axel match in.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> This show is flat as fuck thus far.


Bored out of my mind. Payback and the following Raw were a complete fluke.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

That'a a damn shame. I honestly thought the Usos vs. Shield match could have been one of the best on the PPV, Usos are solid in the ring, got some entertaining team moves and we all know how good Rollins is in the ring. Fuck sake, can't they just shove Miz there instead?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

How many times are they gonna replay Smackdown matches on Raw?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> Christian didn't get much then either lol.


Got a better reaction than Sheamus and Kane


----------



## ugotrage (Dec 21, 2012)

Hollywood: OMG OMG OMG OMG
Hollywood: YES YES YES USOS AND CHRISTIAN     
Hollywood: OMG OMG OMG YES
Hollywood: YEAHHHHHH
Killerguy23: Dude calm down
Hollywood: ok but i absolutely love jimmy and jey uso and christian
Killerguy23: I can tell...

LMfAO huge mark in stream chat..


----------



## jml4life (Jul 11, 2011)

The Crowd sucks cuz they aren't entertained. It is WWE tho so no surprise.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jimmy or Jey (whoever's banging Naomi) must be praying to baby Jesus that he's sweating that weave out. Once that Divas show wraps, you won't see them on tv for a while.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Pre-show lol


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Like A Boss said:


> Don't forget guys, you can even watch WWE if you are vacationing in Israel or Mexico!
> 
> :vince5


Or in Mongolia if you have the WWE App! :vince5


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

How many times will we get to see Cena vs Del Rio? It's getting old...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Loving this team of Christian and The Usos to be honest.


Yeah, I generally like the Usos.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey at least one of us is in the actual show :ambrose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Feels like Raw is at your local YMCA tonight.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

this match looks so bad. I didn't see the SD version but i'm fairly certain ITS THE FUCKING USOS!!


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Instead of moving The Usos up to a Tag Team Championship feud, they lowered the Tag Team Championships to their level.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Bullydully said:


> Well he got a bigger reaction then *Sheamus and Kane.*


Exactly. Sheamus and Kane. Surprising cuz Sheamus usually gets decent reactions.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> How many times are they gonna replay Smackdown matches on Raw?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


As many times as it takes to get you to watch Smackdown.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL, Shield on the pre-show.

Oh well, Dean Ambrose is the only good one anyway and he's on the main card.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Make_The_Grade said:


> Instead of moving The Usos up to a Tag Team Championship feud, they lowered the Tag Team Championships to their level.


Exactly. 
WWE logic.


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> How many times are they gonna replay Smackdown matches on Raw?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


until people watch it


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Uso's getting a push, WWE building the tag division


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

and because the Usos are going after the tag team titles, their match isn't even on actual ppv


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Got to get that important Miz vs. Curtis Axel match in.


I'm okay with the trend towards putting better matches on the pre-show. It'll eventually end with the best match being on there, and bam, we're out in twenty minutes.


----------



## Pauly3 (Feb 18, 2012)

Skullduggery said:


> RVD RVD RVD RVD



Name of the girl under your post?


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

the WWE app being pushed more than the usos :cole3


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE just announced on their website two new matches for MITB: Axel vs. Miz for the IC Strap, and AJ vs. Kaitlyn for the Divas title.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

If Uso's and Christian win, it's going to be hysterical how much bitching will occur on this forum :lmao


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Just split The Shield up already, they have nothing going for them right now considering they're above every team and Ambrose is now a singles champion as well as going for the WHC in the MITB match.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I really like this Christian/Usos tag team, I must say.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

What is the point of Christian in this if he is going to be in the MITB match


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

This crowd is shit


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dem Ambrose chants over as fuck


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> How many times will we get to see Cena vs Del Rio? It's getting old...


I don't remember them wrestling recently

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AMBROSE CHANTS :mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> that is how the WWE treats their midcard titles


Which is why I was so glad Barrett dropped the IC Title


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't wait to see Rollins' singles run.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I love the small intimate crowds because every chant is heard loudly, like "Let's Go Ambrose" for instance.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

I Came To Play said:


> What's Nonday Right Maw doing in the Impact Zone?


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

I love ambrose


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> I don't remember them wrestling recently
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They wrestling December 24, 2012.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat tard swag.
:ambrose


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Like A Boss said:


> If Uso's and Christian win, it's going to be hysterical how much bitching will occur on this forum :lmao


I'm a shield fan, and thinking about it is actually hilarious lol.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That fucking kick!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dam that kick and sell beautiful 5/5 stars


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Damn. Dat superkick.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ambrose is dead


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Man, that kick! :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Love that superkick


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Ambrose with dat selling.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Shield vs usos being relegated to preshow shows how little wwe care about the tag titles. It's a shame that a good match has to be put before the show considering how much time will likely be taken up by adverts for some movie or something.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Rollins landing right on top of his head there.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ambrose mocking Christian. Story line building


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xevoz said:


> Which is why I was so glad Barrett dropped the IC Title


And they've been treating him SO much better since.  With him it's never going to make a difference, they don't like him and that's the end of it.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Ambrose is clearly the stand out guy in The Shield. He just oozes main event.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> What is the point of Christian in this if he is going to be in the MITB match


To build to Ambrose and Christian for Summerslam.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> Exactly. Sheamus and Kane. Surprising cuz Sheamus usually gets decent reactions.


Not really, the reaction he gets is always random, sometimes he doesn't get any reaction at all, definitely not close to DB & Orton, who are the only two that consistently get good reaction (& Punk recently)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The crowd isn't that bad considering that last week's crowd was the worst in recent memory.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The Shield aren't winning here.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Honestly not bothered we're seeing this again, it's a fun match so far!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

At this point, their pretense that Christian stands a chance at MitB is just cute.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

I don't understand how Shield beat Ryback, Cena and Kane etc. but lose to Usos and Christian. Is anybody else perplexed by that also?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

THANOS said:


> I love the small intimate crowds because every chant is heard loudly, like "Let's Go Ambrose" for instance.


Small, intimate crowds is code for "we couldn't sell this shit out even if we gave the tickets for free".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dat kick by Rollins. By far the best athlete of the group.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Superman punch :mark:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Half the people in this match are related to the Rock...


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

This little gem just popped up on the APP:

"The U.S. Department of Justice formally came into existence on this date in 1870.
How will the WWE's hounds of justice celebrate tonight?"

:cole1


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Is the arena that small?


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> Not really, the reaction he gets is always random, sometimes he doesn't get any reaction at all, definitely not close to DB & Orton, who are the only two that consistently get good reaction (& Punk recently)
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


True... still better than Kane though.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good match there.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Weak finish....


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Wins via roll up. Lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SHIELD WINS, HELL YES! :mark:


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank fuck. They should have never lose to Christian/Usos to begin with.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Good match, love Ambrose's facial expressions during matches.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose :lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

AMBROSE LIKE A BOSS! :ambrose


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

:lol @ Ambrose dusting his hands off after defeating Christian


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Ambrose vs. Christian could be a great feud


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dean/Christian looking really good


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol Ambrose at the end of that rollup perfect


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Christians#1PeeP said:


> I don't understand how Shield beat Ryback, Cena and Kane etc. but lose to Usos and Christian. Is anybody else perplexed by that also?


#WWELogic

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Didn't even have to pull the tights.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

at least we won't hear any bitching


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

YES AMBROSE


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Decent match


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ambrose is such a badass.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Christians#1PeeP said:


> I don't understand how Shield beat Ryback, Cena and Kane etc. but lose to Usos and Christian. Is anybody else perplexed by that also?


They lost to an actual tag team (Usos) and a tag team specialist (Christian). Actually does make sense they lost to them and not just some completely rando team.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Honestly not bothered we're seeing this again, it's a fun match so far!


:agree:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't even give a fuck if it was a roll up, THEY WON!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lol Ambrose


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Not a bad match in the end. A clean pin for a change.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank god the shield one. At least the WWE has not ruined the shield yet


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That taunt Dirty Dean made at the end of the match made my life.

Imma need someone to gif that PRONTO.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Good match


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And they've been treating him SO much better since.  With him it's never going to make a difference, they don't like him and that's the end of it.


Well at least he's on the PPVs now.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Shield wins. Everyone can stop overreacting about their loss on Smackdown now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Christians#1PeeP said:


> I don't understand how Shield beat Ryback, Cena and Kane etc. but lose to Usos and Christian. Is anybody else perplexed by that also?


The wins over the big teams were to establish them and get them over, now they've slowed down and are settling into lower feuds. It was bound to happen eventually, WWE always brings people up and then brings them down and then brings them up and then brings them down.



> Well at least he's on the PPVs now.


Only because he's in the MITB match. Once he doesn't win that, he'll be back on pre shows.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Christians#1PeeP said:


> I don't understand how Shield beat Ryback, Cena and Kane etc. but lose to Usos and Christian. Is anybody else perplexed by that also?


It's calling story line building. Ambrose was pinned by Christian, Ambrose is going to go crazy and aim for Christian, he'll eventually lose his US title to Christian and it wouldn't surprise me if Ambrose's craziness leads to The Shield disbanding.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

3-3 victories. Meaningless unless your the Shield. #pushedtodeath


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How my ***** wiped his hands off! :jay2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler: "Face it! They won by an eyelash" 

JBL: "I don't see it that way. They won the match" 

Seriously, if Christian & The Usos had won, wouldn't they have won by an eyelash too? It was a very competitive match. 

Basically....just fuck Lawler.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

YES, no jobbing two matches in a row

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Anyone complaining about a roll up finish have never seen him win most of his matches that way pre WWE.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Christians#1PeeP said:


> I don't understand how Shield beat Ryback, Cena and Kane etc. but lose to Usos and Christian. Is anybody else perplexed by that also?


With that logic, EVERYONE would lose to the Shield because EVERYONE is under Cena, Ryback, and Sheamus.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Small, intimate crowds is code for "we couldn't sell this shit out even if we gave the tickets for free".


Which is odd since Vince is out to make money, yet is great for us, because the mouth breathing librarians are replaced with loud smarks, who give every single person a reaction, positive or negative.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Anyone remember when, instead of acting like a teenage girl, Kane would just attack whoever pissed him off?

Yeah, me neither.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

ZIGGLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bryan Special Guest Referee! :yes


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

ZIGGLER!!!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Monday Night Rematch


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Rematch after rematch after rematch...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Alone again


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't know why but Kane's beef jerky mask irks me. I mean forehead wrinkles? Really?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Why is Kane playing Sitcom Dad


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Dolph with no AJ or Big E?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

silent for ziggler lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

DB will be a fair, impartial ref I'm sure.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

No AJ or Big E with Ziggler?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok the Orton vs Kane match just got interesting

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Have they dropped AJ/Big E from Ziggler?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Where's AJ?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The shield and Dolph in the preshow? comeon WWE


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ziggie show off


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ziggles goin' solo.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Raw crowd be dead as fuck


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ziggler!!!!!!!! :mark


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That friendship is forever.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dat ass on Ziggler is so enticing.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

Dean Ambrose is a pro-wrestling genius. Everything he does is just class.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ive missed a coupla weeks, how did they explain bigE and AJ not being with ziggler anymore


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh wow..I guess they are broken up.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

No AJ or Langston.

YES :bryan


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Ziggler here to save the show.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Interesting main event. And now time for the Show Off.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So now that Dolph's a face now he just randomly doesn't come out with the Goof Troop?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I was excited for Bryan as the ref, then I realized that he may not be wrestling tonight.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

So has Dolph split from Aj/Big E?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

One day, Kane is going to learn his lesson and just adopt a little dog instead of getting another little buddy.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Number 1 contender? Ziggler against who? Khali?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh great, not this cunt...


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Official no more AJ and Langston.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

5 bucks says he jobs :troll


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> I don't even give a fuck if it was a roll up, THEY WON!


The shield's been winning for months. Lose once or twice and suddenly they're Wade Barrett. Btw weird seeing Ziggler without his entourage.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Dolph in the preshow? comeon WWE


what do you mean?


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The wins over the big teams were to establish them and get them over, now they've slowed down and are settling into lower feuds. It was bound to happen eventually, WWE always brings people up and then brings them down and then brings them up and then brings them down.
> 
> 
> 
> Only because he's in the MITB match. Once he doesn't win that, he'll be back on pre shows.


So stop watching for your sake.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Berbz said:


> It's calling story line building. Ambrose was pinned by Christian, Ambrose is going to go crazy and aim for Christian, he'll eventually lose his US title to Christian and it wouldn't surprise me if Ambrose's craziness leads to The Shield disbanding.


He already is going crazy about it from the promo on WWE.com which should have been shown on TV already but whatever.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dolph forgot his 4 breasted entourage.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

I take it we're meant to forget Ziggler was with AJ & Big E.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm sure some people in here don't know basic wrestling logic, god.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*I think this is the first ever time Ziggler has come out alone.:shock*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ziggy rolling solo!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is there anywhere outside of NY, NJ, Chicago that has a good crowd at a WWE show anymore? (In the US)


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Ziggler turns face
AJ can't accompany him to the ring #WWELogic

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

No AJ. No buys.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Oh wow..I guess they are broken up.


does that mean Ziggler is a face now?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Like A Boss said:


> Raw crowd be dead as fuck


WWE doesn't really give people the motivation to be lively.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Hera said:


> He already is going crazy about it from the promo on WWE.com which should have been shown on TV already but whatever.


Yes, I've seen it, hence why I mentioned it.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Ziggler chants 

Good crowd


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

It'd be cool if the announcing table actually acknowledged that Dolph's posse is no longer with him


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I kind of love this Playstation commercial with the guy in the eggplanty suit.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> Ziggler turns face
> AJ can't accompany him to the ring #WWELogic
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It wouldn't even make sense logically for her to come out with him anyways.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*WHO ARE YOU TO DENY GREATNESS?!*

best PS ad ever


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Shield on the Preshow ugh


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

It is interesting that this Bryan/Kane story has been going on for almost a year now.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Is there anywhere outside of NY, NJ, Chicago that has a good crowd at a WWE show anymore? (In the US)


Look at my location.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

NikkiSixx said:


> They lost to an actual tag team (Usos) and a tag team specialist (Christian). Actually does make sense they lost to them and not just some completely rando team.


True but still I feel as if they should've Lost to someone different for the first loss. (Don't get me wrong I love the push of Usos and Christian)


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

all in all... said:


> ive missed a coupla weeks, how did they explain bigE and AJ not being with ziggler anymore


They haven't.

If the commentators don't mention it, it never happened! :vince5


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ziggler is still with AJ and Big E, AJ is just in Zigglers locker room exhausted from the work out he gave her and Big E is helping her cool down. True Story


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

RVD is arriving now for the opening promo.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Christians#1PeeP said:


> True but still I feel as if they should've Lost to someone different for the first loss. (Don't get me wrong I love the push of Usos and Christian)


They... did?


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Amber B said:


> WWE doesn't really give people the motivation to be lively.


Past two weeks have been great by WWE's standards. People just buy tickets for their kids and go along for them, it's hard to get excited for people you probably have no idea about.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NexS.E.S said:


> Look at my location.


True. MITB should be a great crowd.


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

NexS.E.S said:


> Look at my location.


Philly hasnt been that great lately


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Ziggler must be a face now since he's taking on heels such as 3MB


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Heath slater sighting 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

oh wow against Jinder

THIS SHOULD BUILD HIS MOMENTUM :vince


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh look it's 3MB.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Mahal :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What a match we have here...


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

3MB with dat jobber entrance lol


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

CONSISTENCY

WHERE ARE YOU

I KNOW YOU'RE ROUND HERE SOMEWHERE


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

How funny...it's odd how nobody says anything about Ziggler coming to the ring by himself lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So yeah, he's a face


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Squash match incoming!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Dolph forgot his 4 breasted entourage.


must suck for AJ, to be the only girl in the group yet have the smallest boobs and third best ass


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Heath slater sighting
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Slater's gonna slate.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dolph Ziggler bitches!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So Aj/Ziggler never happened? But Kaitlyn mentioned it on Smackdown


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Is there anywhere outside of NY, NJ, Chicago that has a good crowd at a WWE show anymore? (In the US)


Nope, WWE has driven them all off.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like theyre going to book Ziggler strong for once woo!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Half of you are saying the crowd is good and the other half are saying it's bad.

Make up your mind.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

This week, 3MB will be fed to Ziggler to continue their foray into Jobber Hell.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

JINDER MAHAL? LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Is there anywhere outside of NY, NJ, Chicago that has a good crowd at a WWE show anymore? (In the US)


Miami & Boston are loud as fuck, I'm not from US so its hard to remember other non-popular cities but I'm sure there are more

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AmWolves10 said:


> It is interesting that this Bryan/Kane story has been going on for almost a year now.


I could see a match between DB vs Kane at summerslam


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

And no fucks were given by Creative putting together this Raw tonight.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

DON'T HINDER JINDER


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Moans about rematches.

New match is up next, moans.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

dat Ziggler chants


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*I wonder who will win this match??? *:vince5


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

really? Number 1 contender going against Mahal!?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeff Jarrett sitting in some farm in the middle of fucking nowhere wants his guitar back.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

DON'T HINDER JINDER


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

Mister Hands said:


> They... did?


Indeed they did


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Turn superstar face.
Have them destroy 3MB

#THEPROCESS


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

This show has sucked balls.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Still not as good as this.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

People are excited to see Ziggler. Look at that.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

DA GOAT ZIGGLER!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:cole3 Delberto Del Rio

Just tuned in. What have I missed so far? Aside from King's corny jokes?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

If WWE could just Un-Douchebag Dolph Ziggler just 30% (Lose the blonde hair, no pink shirts or any shirts that look like 1985 beach bum) I'd be more than a fan. Right now-I respect he's great in the ring, but he looks like he should be walking around a beach with a metal detector looking for change.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Remember when Mahal feuded with Sheamus? Me neither.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Dat guitar shot.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

It looks like the streak of good Raw episodes may end tonight. I wonder if Smackdown can still keep it up.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

3MB are such slimy looking motherfuckers that they make Ambrose look like a Jehovah's Witness.

Babyface/Tweener Ziggles is doing things for me though. I could get with this... Although I'm not down with AJ/Langston being dropped with no explanation. Lazy as fuck.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> How funny...it's odd how nobody says anything about Ziggler coming to the ring by himself lol


I'm glad he is.


----------



## ugotrage (Dec 21, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I could see a match between DB vs Kane at summerslam


that happened at last years summerslam.. it was pretty boring


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> really? Number 1 contender going against Mahal!?


And Mahal is getting offense.... Sigh.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Is it me or does this show suck kinda tonight? Shame cuz it was on fire recently* fpalm


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

3mb is the dumbest most idiotic created stable of all time


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

When did Drew last have a TV match?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

JBL chants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

JBL chants

AWWWWWWH HERE WE GO.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Still not as good as this.


Ziggler's got nothin on Brock (Y)


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

JBL chants...I approve


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Slater. :lmao

"Who's showing off now baby!?"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are they chanting JBL? lol.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Still not as good as this.


:lol

very few things are


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

JBL chants?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> How funny...it's odd how nobody says anything about Ziggler coming to the ring by himself lol


Where were you? Everybody noticed it!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

SP103 said:


> If WWE could just Un-Douchebag Dolph Ziggler just 30% (Lose the blonde hair, no pink shirts or any shirts that look like 1985 beach bum) I'd be more than a fan. Right now-I respect he's great in the ring, but he looks like he should be walking around a beach with a metal detector looking for change.


So turn him into a generic WWE superstar? Okay.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Crowd chants JBL


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

JBL chants.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

connormurphy13 said:


> DON'T HINDER JINDER




dont stall mahal


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Heath slater is too cool looking and too much of an obnoxious talker to not be doing something right now


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Fans are really into this match


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This crowd isn't bad.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

LOL JBL chants


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Jerry chants and JBL chants?


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

This fuckin' crowd.. unk2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jbl and Jerry chant yet no Cole chant lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Christ, you wanna know why nobody cares about anything? Because they've been trained not to by these fucksticks talking right now.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Are they chanting "Jerry?"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Audience bored as fuck chanting for "JERRY" fpalm


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Lord, not this match giving shades of Sheamus/Orton. :lol


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

ph fuck and almost on cue.

:lawler We're in bizzaro world?!!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

He's now fighting Jinder Mahal










at least make it a 3 on 1 handicap match againt 3MB to make him look credible.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This crowd is being too smarky for their own good.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

Well that was a pathetic match.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

SP103 said:


> If WWE could just Un-Douchebag Dolph Ziggler just 30% *(Lose the blonde hair, no pink shirts or any shirts that look like 1985 beach bum)* I'd be more than a fan. Right now-I respect he's great in the ring, but he looks like he should be walking around a beach with a metal detector looking for change.


...So basically take away the things that make him stand out?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Their attempts to mimic the greatness of the post WM crowd is pathetic. This crowd is abysmal.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Apparently someone in the truck told them to end this shit.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

JBL and Jerry chants so the crowd are trying to get into the night. 

And a simple, obvious win for Ziggler.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Big victory.....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> RVD is arriving now for the opening promo.


I wish


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

Outta nowhere... :cole

Ziggler is Coles new fave.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

ZIGGLER LOOKS SO MUCH BETTER BECAUSE HE DESTROYED JINDER MAHAL...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

This crowd been watching tapes of RAW post-Mania.

And Ziggler outta nowhere taking pages out of Orton's book.

:bosh


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Pointless filler match that didn't advance ANYTHING

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

American crowd getting so bored that they chant the commentators' names? Vince ended that shit quick! :lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

OMG Ziggler is fast


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Big victory and Jinder Mahal should not be in the same sentence.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Crowd chants for Ziggler*

:lawler Sheamus isn't in the match. Silly crowd.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

3 Man Zag


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Drew should've had 12 world titles by now if he didn't mess around with that got damn Tiffany and her gums.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lol @ using this win as a barometer of Ziggles being ready for his title match


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dolph "The Cat" Ziggler!!! That was so cool! 

Question thought, why aren't AJ & Langston with him?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Holy crap, wow. A face who doesn't just ridiculously over-power three guys. I'm amazed!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Gif that jump please


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Damn Ziggler is on FIYA. I'm liking this.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

HAHA THAT WAS AWESOME

Ziggler as Hitman, again


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Dolph running away from 3MB :lmao :lmao, what fuckery is this.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Buried into the center of the earth.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: Ziggler is really winning me over


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

How anyone can not love Ziggler is beyond me.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Smart Ziggler was smart for doing that


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Where's Big E and AJ to help him?????????* :vince5


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> Half of you are saying the crowd is good and the other half are saying it's bad.
> 
> Make up your mind.



There is an audible attempt, but aside from the Yes chants the crowd has been disorganized.


That was awesome Ziggler. :lol


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

that scream :lmao


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

See Dolph you wouldn't have gotten ambushed if you'd brought Big E out with you.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Congratulations Dolph, you beat 3MB. My arthritic grandmother in a wheelchair could take those fuckers.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

3MB has just hit the lowest of lows....getting single-handedly buried by Ziggler


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ziggler with his best HBK impersonation there, on top of that announce table. It's 1995 HBK all over again. :hbk2


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

3MB are all goofs and it's sad.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

The crowd is probably shitty from how small the arena is, look at how many people are in the crowd.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Like A Boss said:


> ZIGGLER LOOKS SO MUCH BETTER BECAUSE HE DESTROYED JINDER MAHAL...


:vince5 glad you agree


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

well the first hour of raw has been watchable because of Ziggler, Shield and Daniel Bryan Hope this doent mean the rest of the show is going to be poor.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

BRUNO!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> ...So basically take away the things that make him stand out?


At least change his fucking name. If anything. Dolph Ziggler. I'm embarrassed to type it never mind say it.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

uhhhhh....are you kidding me....that's showing off?


wow.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

OMG. A face you actually defeats the odds using SMART LOGIC instead of OP HAX STRENGTH. Me gusta


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Fuck off with this filler shit. And that's the NWA title...


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Drew should've had 12 world titles by now if he didn't mess around with that got damn Tiffany and her gums.


Meanwhile Tiffany is on TNA putting on match of the year. How funny life works out. :cheer


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks like all that cheerleading helped


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm sorry but I get such strong Mr. Ass late 1998-January 1999 push vibes from Ziggler...and that didn't go anywhere.

Like father like son.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Boom Ziggler 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Ziggler was born to be a face.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Congratulations Dolph, you beat 3MB. My arthritic grandmother in a wheelchair could take those fuckers.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Del Rio gonna get jobbed out hardcore to Superman. :vince2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wouldn't Harley love to get guys like Del Rio in the ring


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

James1o1o said:


> Meanwhile Tiffany is on TNA putting on match of the year. How funny life works out. :cheer


exactly


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

MARK RETROSPECTIVE!?


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

mhmm Henry might retire by the end of this year....just a hunch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Showing clips of when the titles actually meant something.


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

I knew i shuda went out today


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Did they really just compare Cena and ADR to Sammartino and Harley Race??


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I'm sorry but I get such strong Mr. Ass late 1998-January 1999 push vibes from Ziggler...and that didn't go anywhere.
> 
> Like father like son.


He always reminded me of Billy Gunn :lol  :


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

The Worlds End looks so good.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Seriously the arena is so small, there's not even an upper half, isn't that usually house show arenas? May explain the crowd


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

ziggler the fucking man


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Just curious, but when was the moment that the switch flipped for Ziggler to turn face?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Damn. I'm worried they're actually building up to Henry's last match after all.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Sammartino and Race..

we get Cena and ADR


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Smark Henry


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Ziggler with his best HBK impersonation there, on top of that announce table. It's 1995 HBK all over again. :hbk2


And we all know just how great 1995 was for the WWE... :argh:


----------



## Darren Marshall (Jun 30, 2013)

World's Strongest Retrospective :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Ziggler with his best HBK impersonation there, on top of that announce table. It's 1995 HBK all over again. :hbk2


Minus Vince on commentary with one hand under the table.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

CoverD said:


> Just curious, but when was the moment that the switch flipped for Ziggler to turn face?


Payback PPV.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

El Barto said:


> Did they really just compare Cena and ADR to Sammartino and Harley Race??


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Gezim said:


> I knew i shuda went out today


:lol best post of the thread so far


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ACSplyt said:


> Del Rio gonna get jobbed out hardcore to Superman. :vince2


He won't, they'll come up with some inconclusive finish. They love doing those all the time, every week, under any circumstance they can, especially in matches where they don't want to beat either guy.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

This looks like an arena TNA would use


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Minus Vince on commentary with one hand under the table.


Ahahahahahaahahahahaha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

CoverD said:


> Just curious, but when was the moment that the switch flipped for Ziggler to turn face?


vs ADR at Payback


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Why has the entire first hour been completely pointless filler, No 1 Contender faces a bunch of geeks who never win, OK that definitely makes him stand out.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

CoverD said:


> Just curious, but when was the moment that the switch flipped for Ziggler to turn face?


Anytime I damn near feel like it! :vince2


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

There IS an upper half. You guys have bad screens or something, i can see it


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

CoverD said:


> Just curious, but when was the moment that the switch flipped for Ziggler to turn face?


At Payback
It went official when they had him attack Del Rio while Del Rio was doing the typical "run away from a match" type of thing on the raw after payback.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

[email protected] having Ziggle doing that John Morrison bullshit..sad

They got alot of nerve trying to act like that suitcase title they gave Cripple H in 2002 is the same as Sting and Flair's title. lol


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

That was actually clever booking by WWE. Having Ziggler just kick the shit out of 3 men all bigger than him wouldn't of made sense. So they played up the fact he is smarter and more athletic than the 3 and using this to his advantage, quite well done I thought.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> And we all know just how great 1995 was for the WWE... :argh:


haha, I was actually referring to how Ziggler was trying to act. But yeah, there are some parallels in product quality there.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

D Bry's comebacks against the shield...thtat's how a real wrestler gets a crowd excited about overcoming numerical odds.

The sooner this mexican jumping noodle loses his push the better we all are.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He won't, they'll come up with some inconclusive finish. They love doing those all the time, every week, under any circumstance they can, especially in matches where they don't want to beat either guy.


I know, I mean its crazy logic isn't it? It's only what they've done for years now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's been a great show? Really, Really??? What show you watching :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Maddox with that Mandees ensemble.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HHH2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are we going to bully Vickie some more?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes Triple H is here yes yes yes yes yes


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

No they're not.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I find Triple H doing this stuff hilarious is it just me?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*THE MADDOX*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Minus Vince on commentary with one hand under the table.


:lmao


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm guessing I didn't miss much in the first 40 minutes?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Champion vs Champion match - I don't want it


----------



## KHALIFJAMA (Apr 2, 2012)

This will be Cena's 5th television match since his match 5 months ago with CM Punk

1 match a month..


----------



## The King of Harts (May 19, 2013)

HHH has to get the fuck off TV......


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

No one asked for a Champion vs Champion match!! Shut up Triple H.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

PoisonMouse said:


> Seriously the arena is so small, *there's not even an upper half*, isn't that usually house show arenas? May explain the crowd


This has me picturing the arena just rising up into a black hole or something. Which would explain the deep space silence.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

They really did drop this whole Curtis Axel / Concussion Angle..

Somehow they turned it into a McMahon Family Power Struggle.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm starting to like Triple H since he stopped burrying Lesnar, his current storyline is surprisingly good

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Triple H burying Vince.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Berbz said:


> I know, I mean its crazy logic isn't it? It's only what they've done for years now.


And yet ratings are falling and the shows are getting worse. Hmmmmmm...........


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

"Giving the Universe what they what. A champion v champion match."

No, that's not what we want. 3 hours of Ziggler, Daniel Bryan and the Shield is what we want.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I will never get used to HHH with short hair


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This crowd is ....D....E.....A.....D.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

DAT MCMAHON SOAP OPERA :HHH2


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

I GOT A LOT LEFT IN THE TANK


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Triple H with that #buried


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Just do what Triple H says...you'll be okay.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

A Mark Henry video package


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

No HHH, we're typing what we want to see here and you're firing creative left and right and using us as a crutch. 

We should collectively come up with the dumbest idea ever and see if they go with it.. Like a new character Undertaker Jr..


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

MIZARK!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

How the hell did they make Vickie the sympathetic one? fpalm


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

THIS THEME ,just reminds me that time Punk beat Cena


----------



## yoda88 (Feb 14, 2012)

If Del Rio shaved his head he'd be the spit of Mark Strong. His shit hair definitely holds him back, looks like a shop clerk


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The Big Valbowski :sadpanda


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Henry and The Rock sexually harassing Chyna..

WHERE'S THAT CLIP?!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> I'm guessing I didn't miss much in the first 40 minutes?


You haven't missed shit..sadly


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This Mark Henry promo! :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Val Venus sighting!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Damn this Henry Promo got me HYPE!!!


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

MARK HENRY GOAT


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

8.5 segment


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Henry is beast


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Morrison sighting!


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> And yet ratings are falling and the shows are getting worse. Hmmmmmm...........


But they were doing this when ratings were the highest they've ever been. So I'm not sure what you're getting at.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's sad that that little snippet of JR commentary already sounds like a relic from the 70s or something.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't care if he holds it for one month, one night, or even one minute before a cash-in, but PLEASE, give Mark Henry the belt at MITB.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I remember when Henry tossed that technician like that, he threw that guy like 10 feet lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dats what I do!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He whoops the bad people.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Henry and The Rock sexually harassing Chyna..
> 
> WHERE'S THAT CLIP?!


Is Sexually harassing Chyna possible? I mean when the gender is in doubt..It's more like bullying...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

It's not that easy, y'all.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

THAT'S WHAT I DO! :henry1


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

YOU THINK IT'S THAT EASY? :henry1


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah I'm fine with Henry as champ.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Fuck yeah!!

Promo got me hyped!!

:mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That Henry promo just got me majorly hyped. :mark:


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Epic Mark Henry promo. And now no reaction for Orton lolz


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

That was a good video package.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Please give him the title!!!!


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

This is my moment and I aint sharin' it with none of ya!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Shitting hell, Henry looked great when he was younger. Now he looks fat.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll upset a lot here..but Kane bores the fuck out of me. I think he's booked like shit. Poor bastard.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Love that Henry promo, just wish he threw the title on Cena's face at the end, instead of his chest.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

That was the best part of the show so far.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So.....Mark Henry as new WWE champ? Everyone good with that?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

This is gonna be a good match, enjoyed that henry promo too


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:mark: That promo...


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

That is what I do! :cheer


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Lol the worst pop for Orton ALL YEAR, hell you can go back a few more years to find a pop worse than that

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

That promo made me think that they will have Henry win the belt, Bryan cash in, THEN do Cena vs Bryan at Summerslam.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Bah Gawd, the silence is embarrassing.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> I don't care if he holds it for one month, one night, or even one minute before a cash-in, but PLEASE, give Mark Henry the belt at MITB.


I agree, I would like for him to win and then the MITB winner to cash in that night setting up a Triple Threat at the next PPV.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That arena is..something else. :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Rematch from Smackdown, oh yippee.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

and commercial break....Solid promo video.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

HE HEARS VOICES IN HIS BED
THEY FONDLE HIM, THEY LICK HIS HAND

sleepdeprivation.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

After that video package Henry MUST win the title.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> So.....Mark Henry as new WWE champ? Everyone good with that?


Yep


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Seriously is that arena like a high school gym or something?


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Orton got little, Kane'll get nothing. What'll Bryan get?


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> So.....Mark Henry as new WWE champ? Everyone good with that?


Why not? He's the best heel in the business. About time the belt went on a legit heel.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

hey let's book the best wrestler in the company as a referee, especially in front of a stupid crowd.


Round of applause


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Henry and The Rock sexually harassing Chyna..
> 
> WHERE'S THAT CLIP?!


Ask and you shall receive

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x85ze6_the-rock-messes-with-chyna_sport


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Mark Henry is an awesome heel. Nice lines also. 

"If﻿ I charge for air, you keep your bill paid!"


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

what is with this small arena? having trouble filling up arenas these days? 

this crowd fucking blows. welcome to the pg kid crowd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Henry as new champ would be just TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!! :nash


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Daniel Bryan isn't wrestling tonight?

*changes channel*


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

msi360-20 said:


> After that video package Henry MUST win the title.


He won't.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I Just Order The New Mark Henry Shirt. RATINGZ needs to win the Title :henry1


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wait, it's only been an hour? Wow.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Hypno said:


> HE HEARS VOICES IN HIS BED
> THEY FONDLE HIM, THEY LICK HIS HAND
> 
> sleepdeprivation.


You in the uk?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Lillyart_14 said:


> Epic Mark Henry promo. And now no reaction for Orton lolz


:lol

Hard to cheer for anyone but Henry after a promo like that IMO.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> So.....Mark Henry as new WWE champ? Everyone good with that?


Anybody other than Cena is good, hell even Brad Maddox would be better

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> He whoops the bad people.


Nam sayin?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I dont even care if Henry wins the title then retires the next night. He just needs and deserves it.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> hey let's book the best wrestler in the company as a referee, especially in front of a stupid crowd.
> 
> 
> Round of applause


Yeah, I mean some of the best wrestlers ever have never been special guest referees before. Fucking hell, THIS is what you complain about?

This fucking forum man :lol


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice video package.

I like Orton and Kane, but not tonight.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Crowd full of Buzz Killingtons.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

zero point zero zero noise for orton on his entrance.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> Rematch from Smackdown, oh yippee.


With a special guest referee! :vince2


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Big Red Jobber time!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> You in the uk?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yup, haven't had much sleep in a while, starting to question my choice of staying up for this show.


----------



## Darren Marshall (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice video about Henry.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Two rematches from Smackdown. WWE Creative said "fuck this show."


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Bryan will screw Orton and Kane takes the win.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Guess we'll never know what Bryan got...


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hypno said:


> HE HEARS VOICES IN HIS BED
> THEY FONDLE HIM, THEY LICK HIS HAND
> 
> sleepdeprivation.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Bryan looks really fitting as a referee for some reason :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Referee entrance for Bryan :troll


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

What happened to Kane's slow entrance with the smoke at the start


----------



## julesm (Feb 28, 2012)

Weird crowd. Complete silence except for randomly chanting for JBL.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Hypno said:


> Yup, haven't had much sleep in a while, starting to question my choice of staying up for this show.


Its been average so far, cant have it brilliant all the time, I'm up at six thirty tomorrow for work... kicking myself for this. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ahh Jobber Kane. We missed you. 

Give him the sack with Mysterio's mask back and he's full on Kanetard.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm glad Bryan isn't wrestling. I don't want them wasting his wrestling ability on Raw ever single god damn week. He should stick to 25 minute matches on PPVs.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Hypno said:


> Yup, haven't had much sleep in a while, starting to question my choice of staying up for this show.


same here, 2 in the morning now


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Daniel Bryan getting jobber entrance, he'll probably be fed to Cena at SS

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I actually mistook Bryan for a legit referee for a moment.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Only an hour in? Shit!


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Maybe they'll throw a curve ball and Kane wins


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

julesm said:


> Weird crowd. Complete silence except for randomly chanting for JBL.


Imagine a standing ovation for Cena? fpalm


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Bryan covering his ears from Kane's pyro. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Ask and you shall receive
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x85ze6_the-rock-messes-with-chyna_sport


_
That _was how you did a faction feud properly. Dem layers screwed with my 12 year old mind big time.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> He won't.


You're probably right.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

D-Bryan is probably going to make them "Hug It Out" when this match is all said and done


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This isn't going to feature Bryan German suplexing Seth Rollins. Why am I watching


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bryan looks ridiculous lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

all this talk about the small arena reminds me of this GOAT promo by JBL


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Storyline progression on the way here. I'm sure people will find a way to complain about it then mention in threads how the WWE these days has no storyline progression over weekly periods on Raw :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Orton will most likely win this match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'Anyway, let's check out this match' :lawler

Nice to see you noticed.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bryan will screw them both and make it a no-contest


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

Match will end with Kane pushing Bryan into Orton RKO.

Bryan will give Orton the match for pushing him before the RKO on him.

Triple threat match next week on RAW.

PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE. ;(


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dat 2 chant :datass


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

SMH

Why does have this music but his character isn't frightening anymore? He needs to go solo and fuck shit up and go on a monster run before he retires.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

abrown0718 said:


> all this talk about the small arena reminds me of this GOAT promo by JBL


Watched that PPV the other day, love JBL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Where is Raw? Some backwards-ass County Township in the middle of Fuckballs that doesn't allow beer or liquor sales?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

abrown0718 said:


> all this talk about the small arena reminds me of this GOAT promo by JBL


Yeah except this crowd fuckin sucks


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh. Looks like it's about that time to change the channel and end this misery.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fuck this shit. Give Bryan and Orton or Rollins 30 minutes.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> Imagine a standing ovation for Cena? fpalm



I see high blood pressure in the near future for the whole forum.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ok..ok let's get back to the match

:lawler


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Berbz said:


> Yeah, I mean some of the best wrestlers ever have never been special guest referees before. Fucking hell, THIS is what you complain about?
> 
> This fucking forum man :lol


Yeah that's what I complain about....I'm legit disappointed that I don't get to watch Bryan wrestle b/c it is entertaining.


I mean if you like to be entertained by the equivalent of people spewing contrived diarrhea in your face, than sure, you have a right to be aggrieved by my complaining.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

SpookshowTony said:


> High blood pressure for the whole forum.


To right

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Berbz said:


> Storyline progression on the way here. I'm sure people will find a way to complain about it then mention in threads how the WWE these days has no storyline progression over weekly periods on Raw :lol


Sounds about right,


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I am barely concentrating. I am mainly focusing on Reddit.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> ok..ok let's get back to the match
> 
> :lawler


I'll just stay on your signature


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Where is Raw? Some backwards-ass County Township in the middle of Fuckballs that doesn't allow beer or liquor sales?


Iowa. So yea, basically what you said.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

For the record didn't Striker get demoted for talking too much about wrestling history and that's exactly what they've been doing the past five minutes?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How the hell are Randy Orton & Sheamus MITB All Stars? I mean Christian is a Ladder match king and has been in a shit load of them. Kane's won one and been in a shit load of them. RVD won one. DB has won one. Punk has won two. 

I couldn't tell you with any certainty if Sheamus has been in any of them and Orton hasn't played a big role in them either. 

Actually, what constitutes a MITB All Star to begin with? Is it MITB All Stars or just WWE All Stars in a MITB match? 


Or is it just some bullshit title the WWE cooked up to dress it up thought it doesn't really change anything, like giving Malibu Stacy a new hat?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

SpookshowTony said:


> I see high blood pressure in the near future for the whole forum.


More like forum meltdown

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## julesm (Feb 28, 2012)

are they wooing?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> Imagine a standing ovation for Cena? fpalm


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Um, Kane beat Orton at WM28...


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

this fucking crowd :face:


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Amber B said:


> _
> That _was how you did a faction feud properly. Dem layers screwed with my 12 year old mind big time.


Man...King was so damn quick on the mic..

"Maybe goto Martha's Vineyard".. :lol


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Fuck this shit. Just give Bryan and Rollins 30 minutes.


DON"T YOU UNDERSTAND WE NEED STORYLINEZZZZZZ


WE NEED PROMOZZZZZZZ


RATINGZZZZZZZ MAN


Those poor souls who are actually entertained by wrestling as an art form


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Isn't this what Japanese crowds are like? You have to nudge them towards excitement.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

hairest ref ever


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Kane wins!


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

KANE WINS KANE WINS!


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

DAMN


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> DON"T YOU UNDERSTAND WE NEED STORYLINEZZZZZZ
> 
> 
> WE NEED PROMOZZZZZZZ
> ...


yeah instead of putting them on that stupid app.

Imagine that awesome Ambrose promo to start off Raw or even the 2nd hour


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Jbl's been on a leash on commentary for the last month or so, dont know if its because of vince or the two bufoons next to him.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

King Gimp said:


> I am barely concentrating. I am mainly focusing on Reddit.


Lol and I'm on just looking for new phones 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Dem 10 people trying to do the wave.

ARE WE SMARKY YET GUYS?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

JBL: "Vickie doing all she can to impress the McMahons" 
Cole: "Maybe she should stop talking behind their backs" 

Or maybe the McMahons should stop being assholes and buller her all the time.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

This is shit honestly


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

TripleG said:


> How the hell are Randy Orton & Sheamus MITB All Stars? I mean Christian is a Ladder match king and has been in a shit load of them. Kane's won one and been in a shit load of them. RVD won one. DB has won one. Punk has won two.
> 
> I couldn't tell you with any certainty if Sheamus has been in any of them and Orton hasn't played a big role in them either.
> 
> ...


They were probably going for WWE All-Stars, probably feeding off MLB All-Stat weekend

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

D-Bryan is a pretty fair ref


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

What dafuq?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Bryan and Kane will always be BFs


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

But I don't want it to continue.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bryan is a hypocrit, he always dives out at his opponents when they're outside.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Who is Ryder wrestling tonight? Catering?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> More like forum meltdown
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App




That too. Throw in frothing at the mouth and an urge to yell "bullshit" as well.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

wtf am I watching :shaq


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

That false finish was pretty worthless


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> Lol and I'm on just looking for new phones
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yup, just shows how interesting this show is. :lmao


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Well this is a total mindfuck


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

what was the point in calling the match to restart it then go to a commercial break LOL

was that a botch?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

anywho...Cena's here TONIGHT!!

:cole3 :cena5


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

At least we get to see John Cena go to war with Alberto Del Rio this evening...I'm excited.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

This show has been fucking appalling so far. Worst Raw of the year to date.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Some guys are bitching just for the sake of it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't know what it says about this show but I'm more emotionally invested in Candy Crush right now then this match.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Where is Raw? Some backwards-ass County Township in the middle of Fuckballs that doesn't allow beer or liquor sales?


As a citizen of Fuckballs I find this offensive.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Leaving this here if anyone gets tired of the show...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Who is Ryder wrestling tonight? Catering?


He ain't allowed in the arena. He's headlining a match back at the Hotel bar against a look-alike from Slipknot.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

2 more hours to go...


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Guar said:


> wtf am I watching :shaq


 Remember the week when things were looking up? What a great time that was...


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> Isn't this what Japanese crowds are like? You have to nudge them towards excitement.


The Japanese are quiet out of respect. You should expect Japanese crowds to be pretty quiet.
They clap for good spots and are respectful.

This is a different environment, this crowd should be loud, but they aren't.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Don't know what it says about this show but I'm more emotionally invested in Candy Crush right now then this match.


I'm on Level 100 right now, you?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

'Anyway, let's check out this match' Oh, Lawler...fpalm


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Who is Ryder wrestling tonight? Catering?


I believe he's wrestling the fact he's back in obscurity.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

This is putting me to sleep. ONE GREAT RAW!..lets have the next two episodes at snail pace :vince


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

SP103 said:


> He ain't allowed in the arena. He's headlining a match back at the Hotel bar against a look-alike from Slipknot.


lol WTF?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Hypno said:


> Leaving this here if anyone gets tired of the show...


Good times!


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> Some guys are bitching just for the sake of it.


welcome to the wonderful world of being a wrestling fan. everyone has to cry about every little thing i swear. this forum pisses me off more than RAW


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> Remember the week when things were looking up? What a great time that was...


what a week that was


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Orton so popular!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God this match is boring. 

Randy Bore-Ton is hard at work here.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I honestly couldn't care less about this match...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

x78 said:


> This show has been fucking appalling so far. Worst Raw of the year to date.


I see that you missed the entire buildup to Wrestlemania 29.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Bryan chants!!! Most over tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*this Raw sucks so fucking bad* fpalm


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Randy Orton number 1 trend worldwide? Really Jerry?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I think the question is, of the four people backstage who watch Smackdown, who thought we needed to see this match again


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

to my knowledge #RespectTheBeard is trending worldwide


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I thought they were done with the trending stuff?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What website does WWE get these Twitter stats from? Because I fucking highly doubt them. Maybe I'll tout that...


----------



## julesm (Feb 28, 2012)

Captain Insano said:


> welcome to the wonderful world of being a wrestling fan. everyone has to cry about every little thing i swear. this forum pisses me off more than RAW


Are you saying you enjoyed Ziggler vs. Jinder? Because that deserves some crying.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Daniel Bryan chants hahaha


Who would of thought...people actually want to see a good wrestler wrestle....hm....oh well


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Show feels flat and stale today, and it hasn't even been 2 hours, struggling tonight.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

We haven't got our weekly dose of Khali and Hornswoggle yet. :batista3


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

TripleG said:


> God this match is boring.
> 
> Randy Bore-Ton is hard at work here.


Kane is no captivating performer himself.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> I'm on Level 100 right now, you?


95.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Think I might start jerkin' the gherkin.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The Brown Horatio said:


> Show feels flat and stale today, and it hasn't even been 2 hours, struggling tonight.


Well it is in Iowa... I think. And it's in some next ncaa arena 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

The Brown Horatio said:


> Show feels flat and stale today, and it hasn't even been 2 hours, struggling tonight.


Mostly the crowd I think, it's a consistent problem the past few weeks.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Don't know what it says about this show but I'm more emotionally invested in Candy Crush right now then this match.


It's all about Minion Rush


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> I think the question is, of the four people backstage who watch Smackdown, who thought we needed to see this match again


Their Smackdown match was much better than this.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

James1o1o said:


> Randy Orton number 1 trend worldwide? Really Jerry?


:lawler


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Captain Insano said:


> welcome to the wonderful world of being a wrestling fan. everyone has to cry about every little thing i swear. this forum pisses me off more than RAW


This forum is more like a release from raw to me 90 percent of the time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Brown Horatio said:


> Show feels flat and stale today, and it hasn't even been 2 hours, struggling tonight.


1hr of shit mate!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Bryan D. said:


> Some guys are bitching just for the sake of it.


I can't get into the match..don't know why..


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone notice Swagger isn't back yet? 

He's waiting for his RV-Dealer..


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

The crowd really sucks ass

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Classic Orton :cole


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Haha King and JBL are amazed Cole didn't say vintage


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Arcade said:


> I see that you missed the entire buildup to Wrestlemania 29.


I never did go see dead man down actually.

Does that mean I beat the wee...nah, because I have the app god forgive me.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

"classic"? Cole can't even get his catchphrase right!


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

I hope classic is the new thing, haha.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

that was a very fast count


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

BIG BOOT!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SP103 said:


> What website does WWE get these Twitter stats from? Because I fucking highly doubt them. Maybe I'll tout that...


They're most likely using "Tailored Trends".


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

God, this match is boring...


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Bryan


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

BEST REF EVER! YES YES YES


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at DB with that fast count. 

DB was the best part of that dull match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DAT BIG BOOT!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Such faggotry


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Commentary is dead as hell tonight. Crowd really gets too quiet


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kane won and he's unhappy. WWE Logic


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Really weak Raw tonight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what a terrible match


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Why didn't they show Ambrose's WWE.com promo? They spent the entire Shield match telling us how Ambrose is upset, and pretty much reciting the contents of the promo, why didn't they just air the fucking promo instead of tucking it away on some corner of the internet where nobody will see? fpalm


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Buildin' up tension. Crowd's ruining it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Orton RKO'ing Bryan in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

julesm said:


> Are you saying you enjoyed Ziggler vs. Jinder? Because that deserves some crying.


It was a jobber v.s a main eventer get the fuck over it. it's called a squash match


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

This crowd is out for blood!

:vince3 That's not what this show is about!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*RKO, Y'ALL!*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RKO From Outta Nowhere


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

LOL wtf is going on...


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Weird Orton pose


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I saw that RKO coming from 100 miles away.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Can't say Bryan didn't deserve that


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

RKO chants lol, the crowd finally woke up

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

:bryan2


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> Orton RKO'ing Bryan in 3, 2, 1...


:cool2


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes yes yes yes!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

what was that weird little motion randy made after the rko? lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dat Vintage RKO outta nowhere!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

What was that supposed to achieve? Who was supposed to benefit from that 15+ minute segment?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did Orton actually pose like a snake?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Anyone notice Swagger isn't back yet?
> 
> He's waiting for his RV-Dealer..


*Swagger + RVD should form a tag team called: "WEED THE PEOPLE!!!!!"*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Remember when Kane was white? He's now turning more red each day. Like a star that's going supernova.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice finish to an otherwise mediocre segment


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Looked like Orton spit on him after that RKO, heel turn! lolol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Ask and you shall receive
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x85ze6_the-rock-messes-with-chyna_sport


The sad part is...that's a great promo and it was just for the INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPIONSHIP.

...we barely get promos that good for the WWE Championship now. :vince3


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

It looks like Bryan is more likely to turn heel than Orton...


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

CURTIS AXEL

MY INTEREST IS BACK

and cm punk, he's kl too


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Remember when Bryan was built up as a strong babyface...


ah well

There's no way Bryan is in wwe title plans when they continue to fuck around with this momentum.


He should be in the ring every night showcasing his superior in-ring storytelling, instead he is being booked into a corner.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

x78 said:


> What was that supposed to achieve? *Who was supposed to benefit from that 15+ minute segment?*


Bo Dallas


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> :lawler


America IS the world :vince5


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> *Swagger + RVD should form a tag team called: "WEED THE PEOPLE!!!!!"*


YES!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The more I think about it, the more I think they may actually have Orton win Money in the Bank.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

The commentary really is awful. Combine it with boring, predictable writing and you get something near unwatchable.


----------



## ugotrage (Dec 21, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Remember when Kane was white? He's now turning more red each day. Like a star that's going supernova.


 :tyson


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The former New Nexus teammates teaming once again!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

This is the type of RAW that not only makes you re-evaluate how you typically spend your Monday night but also your priorities in life.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Paul Heyman is so good, it is scary.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

That makes up for the win Orton gave Bryan last week.!!

Punk, McGillicutty helped you when you were in Nexus! WTF why don't you trust him?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Who's the guy standing behind Paul :vince2


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Wasn't Axel in the New Nexus? Didn't Punk trust him there?

#THATLOGIC


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Then why the fuck did you let him in the New Nexus, Punk?!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Give the fans some crappy tv so that they can pay to see good matches on ppv!! :vince5


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:heyman the make up-breakup.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Did Orton actually pose like a snake?


Move your body like a snake, ma - R. Kelly


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Chances of PTP mic time/backstage segment/anything other than being faceless jobbers tonight? Slim to none?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Am I the only one who absolutely loves the IC Championship belt?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Keep Orton face and turn Bryan heel. Wow. Just Wow.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think Cole is drunk tonight. He keeps pausing in the middle of sentences.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If they skip Hulk Hogan, I will lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

These awesome...title thingymajigs.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This is more fun to watch


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> Keep Orton face and turn Bryan heel. Wow. Just Wow.


Bryan didnt turn heel lol


----------



## julesm (Feb 28, 2012)

ironcladd1 said:


> I think Cole is drunk tonight. He keeps pausing in the middle of sentences.


Or Vince is yelling at him.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> Keep Orton face and turn Bryan heel. Wow. Just Wow.


yeah, and instead of showcasing his wrestling...he goes from a 4 star main event to booking hell. well done wwe.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Like A Boss said:


> Wasn't Axel in the New Nexus? Didn't Punk trust him there?
> 
> #THATLOGIC


No, McGillicutty was in New Nexus, not Axel.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Big Dusty off the top rope when he wasn't big :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Then why the fuck did you let him in the New Nexus, Punk?!!


I'm laughing far more than I should be at this. Show's been that boring.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Am I the only one who absolutely loves the IC Championship belt?


Your not. Quality-looking belt.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

My ***** Dusty held it for like a month. He's not what you call a successful champ.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

What happened to this thread being fun? Everyone just seems to complain yet continue to watch. LIGHTEN UP, IT'S WRESTLING FFS :lol


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Keep Orton face and turn Bryan heel. Wow. Just Wow.


Vince was probably screaming FEED BRYAN TO CENA while doing Ryback's hand gestures!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> Keep Orton face and turn Bryan heel. Wow. Just Wow.


turn Bryan heel? What the fuck are you watching? Stop with the bitching.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Striketeam said:


> The commentary really is awful. Combine it with boring, predictable writing and you get something near unwatchable.





BrosOfDestruction said:


> This is the type of RAW that not only makes you re-evaluate how you typically spend your Monday night but also your priorities in life.


 I can't help but agree. It just ain't the same...


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> Bryan didnt turn heel lol


They teased it. They have been for a while now.


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

If is Bryan vs Cena at summerslam... they got to turn bryan... Vince modus operandis.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Berbz said:


> What happened to this thread being fun? Everyone just seems to complain yet continue to watch. LIGHTEN UP, IT'S WRESTLING FFS :lol


You're new here so you don't get it yet.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Dolph and AJ...trouble in paradise..only on the APP


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This show has been so fucking boring.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't know about this Pacific Rim movie. Why do the robots need 2 people to pilot? 

Even worse-what if your co-pilot has bad farts that day?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't get what they are doing with DB. One minute he seems like a total face then he does heelish things, it must be hard for the crowd to react to everything he does.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Man, that Cena/Del Rio match is going to be boring fpalm


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Berbz said:


> What happened to this thread being fun? Everyone just seems to complain yet continue to watch. LIGHTEN UP, IT'S WRESTLING FFS :lol


:clap THANK YOU


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Arcade said:


> No, McGillicutty was in New Nexus, not Axel.


:vince3OH YEA:vince3


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

So have Bryan screw over Orton with a fast count.....

Is this what babyfaces do?

This booking is fucking confusing...


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

should be interesting show Punk/Axel work together or not work together tonight


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Amber B said:


> You're new here so you don't get it yet.


Long time lurker, don't think I don't know about you and the gifs. I didn't even get to see Liza when The Shield were competing.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Berbz said:


> What happened to this thread being fun? Everyone just seems to complain yet continue to watch. LIGHTEN UP, IT'S WRESTLING FFS :lol


thankyou


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

x78 said:


> Chances of PTP mic time/backstage segment/anything other than being faceless jobbers tonight? Slim to none?


They did it on the app during some adverts.The promo was quite good and I'm sure you'll agree it's pathetic it isn't on a 3 hour show when they're wasting time listing off old champions.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Enjoy this match if you guys get bored from Raw. I dunno how to embed that stupid shit. Won't work for me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFMIRw-yWuE


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SP103 said:


> I don't know about this Pacific Rim movie. Why do the robots need 2 people to pilot?


Well, you'll just have to go see it and find out


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Alo0oy said:


> Vince was probably screaming FEED BRYAN TO CENA while doing Ryback's hand gestures!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I can only imagine Vince doing these gestures.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Berbz said:


> What happened to this thread being fun? Everyone just seems to complain yet continue to watch. LIGHTEN UP, IT'S WRESTLING FFS :lol


Welcome to the IWC, mate.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Who knew that the brief surge of "Bryan is a talented and capable wrestler" momentum was all just building up to his becoming the standard jerky WWE babyface. We will never have the hero we deserve


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Man, that Cena/Del Rio match is going to be boring fpalm


Hopefully Ziggler and Henry can interfere


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

TripleG said:


> If they skip Hulk Hogan, I will lol.


:vince


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> I don't get what they are doing with DB. One minute he seems like a total face then he does heelish things, it must be hard for the crowd to react to everything he does.


exactly...he suffers from terrible booking. He was just put over orton in a 4 star main event, and he was booked like an assclown tonight.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

No match stipulation vote tonight  gutted

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> I can't help but agree. It just ain't the same...


Who's the lovely mamacita in your sig


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This show has been so fucking boring.


Thought I was losing it. 

Despite all of these "great matches" and the backstage segments this Raw has been trash.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Berbz said:


> Long time lurker, don't think I don't know about you and the gifs. I didn't even get to see Liza when The Shield were competing.


Then you should know how this thread rolls every Monday.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Berbz said:


> What happened to this thread being fun? Everyone just seems to complain yet continue to watch. LIGHTEN UP, IT'S WRESTLING FFS :lol


We always complain, only sometimes we do so while posting Bo Dallas pics.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Highlight of the show thus far. Discuss.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

FANDANGO!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Fandango


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh lawd, he's back.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That Divas show is gonna flop terribly.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

hum his theme!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Great, I'm actually happy to see Fandango.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

HE'S BAAAAAAAHHHHHHHCK


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*FandaGOAT!*


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

IT'S FENDONGA, EVERYONE DO THE DANCE XD XD LULZ !!!11


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

HES BACK


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

FAHNNNNDAHHHNNGOOOOO!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

FANDANGO! Forgot about him


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This crowd :lmao
Her dancing :lmao


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

And fandango makes his return to TOTAL FUCKING SILENCE.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm not gonna be a cliche & say I'll stop watching WWE because this raw is the worst ever, but I am seriously considering turning this off right now, I'll probably be back next week.

Awful Raw.

Fandago's back lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

FANDANGO! 

God Summer Rae is not a good dancer. Or at least, it is clear she isn't professional trained.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh this guy's back. That's alright I guess.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This crowd is small and quiet...reminds me of TNA :russo


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

No bitchface again


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

She still dances like a stripper.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

SP103 said:


> I don't know about this Pacific Rim movie. Why do the robots need 2 people to pilot?
> 
> Even worse-what if your co-pilot has bad farts that day?



1. That...I do not know.

2. Easy, giant robot suicide. Thousands of people with die, but that's life.


Ah fuck, he's back.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

No reaction for Fandumbo.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Showing the three people actually doing the dance only makes it worse, production guy.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm sorry but I still love everything about Fandango. :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Punkholic said:


> That Divas show is gonna flop terribly.


If there's a God, then yes


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

FandanGOAT is here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Berbz said:


> What happened to this thread being fun? Everyone just seems to complain yet continue to watch. LIGHTEN UP, IT'S WRESTLING FFS :lol


Who cares...we're fans...fans complain...get over yourself.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I hear crickets. :lol


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey, everybody! Fandango's back!!!!


....does anyone care?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The novelty has wore off. It's just the music getting the pop.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Then you should know how this thread rolls every Monday.


It's usually quite entertaining, not filled with hypocritical fuckwits.



NikkiSixx said:


> We always complain, only sometimes we do so while posting Bo Dallas pics.


I'm just glad I haven't witnessed any Bo in this thread yet


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

I would eat that girls asshole out


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

I heard some crickets at Fandango's entrance..


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

And you still have idiots "Fandangoing"...


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

They're selling foam fingers with Fandango on them :lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Missed the first hour. Anything interesting happen?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Summer Rae looks hawt tonight! :yum:


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Summer Rae. :mark:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey! It's Fandango.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

FAN-DAN-GO!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like the "Fandangoing" has gone downhill....nah...it's just the crowd that sucks also tonight lol :lol


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

KING WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Entrance takes too long.

Oh a wild Sheamus. JobDango


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Dr.Boo said:


> I can only imagine Vince doing these gestures.


Lol :Vince5

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Glad to see Fandango back


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Jerry Lawler - FB creep.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

And the crowd goes silent.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

msi360-20 said:


> The novelty has wore off. It's just the music getting the pop.


When wasn't it?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> We always complain, only sometimes we do so while posting Bo Dallas pics.


Or Trish pics.
Or Random black comedian gifs.


And the silence is deafening for Fandango and the Fembot.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

SUMMER RAE!!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

:lmao :lmao Old Man Lawler trying to explain duck lips. Get the fuck out of here, dude. :lmao :lmao


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> No bitchface again


Again? She's done with WWE


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

and this entire forum shit on the crowd from last week... smh greedy bastards never happy wit anything


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Ahaha Fandango about to be jobbed out on his return.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jobbing on his return?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Fucking lawler :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Welp Prepare your Anus Fandango


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

buried on his return match fella


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Where the fuck is this RAW?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cmon Sheamus! Bring out the :buried !!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That uncomfortable split :lmao




TehJerichoFan said:


> Highlight of the show thus far. Discuss.


Everything about him is so wrong but so damn right. :ambrose


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh Good Sheamus's win against mid card heel #500


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Note to IWC


Anybody who has continued to Fandango really is just a massive toolbag


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Fandango is losing tonight.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

TOO MANY LIMES

Oh boy.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

LMAO GOOD LUCK FANDANGO (Y)


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Aw fuck, FandanGOAT is gonna job out to this cum-covered motherfucker?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Fandango returns to job.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Just tuned back in and crowd was silent? Is the Fandango craze over or did i miss their excitment.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I've missed Fandango tbh


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Best way to get back to competing after a concussion? Brogue kick to the head.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Alo0oy said:


> I'm not gonna be a cliche & say I'll stop watching WWE because this raw is the worst ever, but I am seriously considering turning this off right now, I'll probably be back next week.
> 
> Awful Raw.
> 
> ...


There's always Smackdown. :troll


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Fandango vs Sheamus.

Should be a competitive match. Hopefully its a good one.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love how people complain about the thread, yet continue to post in the thread..


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

vince's pet project fandango getting 0 response basically. shows how out of touch vince has become again.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Summer Rae :yum:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

O Fenômeno said:


> Where the fuck is this RAW?


Iowa


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Summer Rae chants


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

O Fenômeno said:


> So have Bryan screw over Orton with a fast count.....
> 
> Is this what babyfaces do?
> 
> This booking is fucking confusing...


Soap opera writing. He just _had_ to help Kane because he felt bad about saving him from a count out. It's not his fault Kane didn't block the RKO.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

DAH DAH DAH DAH DAH DAAAAAH


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

So Fandango comes back to lose to Sheamus? Ugh


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

FANDANGO <3.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Oh great, Fandango's going to get squashed. fpalm


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

This is Fandango shooting the crickets that made a noise during his entrance


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

I hope Fandango hits his new signature move the "Roundhouse kick" :genius


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Oh ffs not this ginger prick, time to squash 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Fandango's entrance was the longest length of complete silence I've seen in WWE history. Poor guy.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

So I called 1-800-FELLA

What followed was some Irishman groaning down the phone, telling me he wanted to fiddle with his potatoes while he grabs my lucky charms.

Huh.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

nevermind


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Fandango trying to ignite the fans


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

C'mon Sheamus, bury this loser! Vintage Sheamus time! 

:buried


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Sheamus dyes his hair even more Ginger ?

Your doing it wrong fella


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I. LOVE. HIM.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, that's lovely. This should be a meme pic:

Fandango comes back from concussion.

First opponent is Sheamus.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Fandango is done already, that's so silly.

Regardless if I like someone or not, if you push them, push them to above relevance. If not, there is no point to push and pull someone as it just wastes time.

Fandango should not be jobbing to Sheamus in his first match back.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The crowd loves the show tonight...its all the voices in your head!!! :vince5


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just don't know anymore :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Like A Boss said:


> Aw fuck, FandanGOAT is gonna job out to this cum-covered motherfucker?


And usually Fandango is the cum-covered motherfucker. Turnabout is fairplay I guess.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Let's get weird, Fandango. Let's get weird.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

SoupBro said:


> Just tuned back in and crowd was silent? Is the Fandango craze over or did i miss their excitment.


What are you talking about, crowd was on their feet! :lawler


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow a face making fun of a heel
so much for being a star


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Sheamus, never do that ever again


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Did Sheamus almost fall of the apron?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ahah.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I hate Sheamus.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't care. Him messing with Sheamus is funny.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Dr.Boo said:


>


It never gets old


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

"Hello 1-800-FELLA? Yes I would like to order a brogue kick. The victim? Why yes, please kick your own damn head off."


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Sheamus copying Cena :/


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I love how people complain about the thread, yet continue to post in the thread..


I hope this wasn't aimed at me Icon


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Cyon said:


> Missed the first hour. Anything interesting
> 
> Not a damn thing


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Whats the arena they are in right now? It looks like an arena TNA would use.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty much no one has gotten a reaction tonight. Not just Fandango.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Happenstan said:


> Fandango's entrance was the longest length of complete silence I've seen in WWE history. Poor guy.


Hey now, Taker's still got him beat by like 15 minutes.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Asenath said:


> Did Sheamus almost fall of the apron?


If only he tore is quad and was out for a year


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Someone should make a meme with a Fandango picture saying: "COMES BACK..." "...TO JOB TO SHEAMUS".


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah Cole. Cena lost because he told Punk a week in advance. Not like RVD who told Cena a few weeks in advance that he'd cash in, and won.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Slider575 said:


> So Fandango comes back to lose to Sheamus? Ugh


Yeah, that sure doesn't bode well does it 

I was excited when I heard that music hit, then Shaemus.. :mcgee1


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So is Fandango a jobber now?!?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I hope Fandango wins this, restore my faith for this Raw

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Its time for Jerry Lawler to say "Listen to the crowd, they're chanting 'Lets go Sheamus'"


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> What are you talking about, crowd was on their feet! :lawler


:cole3 Weren't you Fandangoing?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Hey now, Taker's still got him beat by like 15 minutes.


Oh god, I lol'd

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

Sheamus sucks chant


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Sheamus copying Cena :/


it's sad


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That's bullshit what Cole just said, ironic that Sheamus is in the ring. The quickest way to win WWE Title is to be best buds with :HHH2


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Sheamus is licking Fandango. Riveting commentary as always.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THANK YOU JBL!!! 

All this talk that Cena was the first one to fail in the MITB cash in and make it sound like he lost the match, when he won it by DQ, which is why he didn't win the title. 

Thank you JBL for making that distinction. Cena did not lose that match.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Does Sheamus seem not as white anymore? Or is it that im just used to seeing him super white?


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

that crowd is gross looking


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

If this dosen't end in a DQ or Fandango walking away from the ring, I will be pretty surprised.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Buckley said:


> Whats the arena they are in right now? It looks like an arena TNA would use.


Somewhere in Iowa


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Berbz said:


> I hope this wasn't aimed at me Icon


Anyone who is complaining!!111 :genius


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

are they chanting Randy Savage? shouldn't you chant that when Orton is wrestling?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Summer Rae's face looks like a foot


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:lmao at the crowd trying to be funny.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Randy Savage chants, man this crowd just doesn't care


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Summer's so fucking hot..just strip naked already!! lol


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Is Sheamus the inheritor of HHH's shovel?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fandango comes back...:buried by Sheamus fpalm


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Buckley said:


> Whats the arena they are in right now? It looks like an arena TNA would use.



This one:



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyson_Events_Center


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Buckley said:


> Whats the arena they are in right now? It looks like an arena TNA would use.


Yeah, it's really small.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Did I hear a Randy Savage chant?


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Pretty much no one has gotten a reaction tonight. Not just Fandango.


Who said last weeks crowd was bad?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> If only he tore is quad and was out for a year


:nashDID SOMEBODY SAY TORE QUAD?:nash


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Cole and King you guys suck


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

From beating Jericho in front of 80,000 to losing to Sheamus infront of about 800 in 3 months.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

connormurphy13 said:


> Summer Rae's face looks like a foot


That isn't nice but I laughed anyway :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You know...Fandango is actually a pretty damn good in ring talent..
Sheamus trying to get that crowd behind him!! :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> From beating Jericho in front of 80,000 to losing to Sheamus infront of about 800 in 3 months.


I'd lol if fandango wins 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

TJC93 said:


> From beating Jericho in front of 80,000 to losing to Sheamus infront of about 800 in 3 months.


The irony. :vince2


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

hey Fandango, have you tapped Summer Rae's ass yet?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I wish WWE would stop with those tweets at the bottom of the screen. I never cared what twitter world has to say about tonight's show


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Sheamus putting the lickin on Fandango

:cole1


I wouldn't mind putting the lickin on Summer:jericho


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> From beating Jericho in front of 80,000 to losing to Sheamus infront of about 800 in 3 months.


The arena can hold about 8,000-10,000.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

This pretty much sums it up:



> WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 51m
> 
> Tune in to see @WWEDanielBryan referee, because why would anyone want to watch him actually wrestle? #RAWTonight


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> Who said last weeks crowd was bad?


I'm talking about tonight's crowd...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Buckley said:


> Whats the arena they are in right now? It looks like an arena TNA would use.


Tyson Events Center with a capacity of approximately 10,000.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The commentators have a very vivid imagination as to what Irish people are like fpalm


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> :lmao :lmao Old Man Lawler trying to explain duck lips. Get the fuck out of here, dude. :lmao :lmao


To be fair, the age of the girls who make duck lips is right around Lawler's interests.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Where does Fandango actually go from here? I suppose I should be interested but I'm not sure I care too much at the moment.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God this match is terrible. 

What is going on tonight?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

B/C Fandango deserves to go over Sheamus? 


good lord I'll pass...please job fandangjoke out quickly and let's move on


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

TripleG said:


> THANK YOU JBL!!!
> 
> All this talk that Cena was the first one to fail in the MITB cash in and make it sound like he lost the match, when he won it by DQ, which is why he didn't win the title.
> 
> Thank you JBL for making that distinction. Cena did not lose that match.


JBL is the only one who doesn't just call it in every week and pays attention to things.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

TNAwesomeness said:


> Cyon said:
> 
> 
> > Missed the first hour. Anything interesting
> ...


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

That's the Arena when Ice Hockey is played in it.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> You know...Fandango is actually a pretty damn good in ring talent..
> Sheamus trying to get that crowd behind him!! :lol


This is the part where I suggest you watch NXT Redemption if you want to see some more good stuff from the artist formerly known as Johnny Curtis.

It's also the part where I cry over the death of NXT Redemption.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Kennedyowns said:


> If this dosen't end in a DQ or Fandango walking away from the ring, I will be pretty surprised.


You guessed it.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

NikkiSixx said:


> Let's get weird, Fandango. Let's get weird.


That ship sailed a long time ago.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

best part of this night has been summer rae... 


WWE truly sucks in 2013.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Meh, better than FandanGOAT taking the pin.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

At least he doesn't job.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, well...


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Fucking Sheamus!!!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

So Sheamus is the new Curtis Axel?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

So fucking stupid.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Horrible


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Good for you Fandango, fuck Sheamus


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> That's the Arena when Ice Hockey is played in it.


That is shocking.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

I'd rather him take a loss and look like a man..


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Glad Fandango didn't lose cleanly.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Guys, I looked it up. I did the legwork.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Win by countout. Taking that Axel route. :lol


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

I kept hearing a cheetah sound during that match and right before sheamus' music hit... was that just me?


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

You can see the USHL banners in the rafters. LOL.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> This pretty much sums it up:


Except for those on wrestling forum who want you to enjoy the massive fuckery that is Bryan's booking and never complain.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Smackdown MITB.

Kind of hard to get excited when Sheamus alone has so far beaten the snot out of at least four of the members.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dammit, I wanted to see Sheamus :buried him


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

A count out. Yeah, THAT will energize this crowd.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kennedyowns said:


> If this dosen't end in a DQ or Fandango walking away from the ring, I will be pretty surprised.


Predicted :lol


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Waste of time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like the same building Midieval Times has their shows in.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I'm talking about tonight's crowd...


I meant in comparison.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Sioux City, Iowa? THE FUCK? Population a little over 80,000.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"Miz and Ryback one-on-one"

Why? Why do they do these things?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Either that is setting up a Sheamus vs. Fandango match for Summerslam or it's an absolute waste of time.

I'm gonna go waste of time.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

WWE resorts to countout wins way too much nowadays...


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Well at least The Miz is about to get crushed.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> The arena can hold about 8,000-10,000.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Good at least he didn't have to take a brogue kick and pin from asshole Sheamus.


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

The Miz vs Ryback? :vince2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kennedyowns said:


> If this dosen't end in a DQ or Fandango walking away from the ring, I will be pretty surprised.


If I were you, I would play the lottery tonight.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

So, not continuing the Sandow/Sheamus feud at all, no?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing Ryback mince The Miz.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Why have I stayed up for this shit


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Miz vs Ryback


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

The GOAT is back.... 

*FANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN... DANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN... GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> That ship sailed a long time ago.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> Except for those on wrestling forum who want you to enjoy the massive fuckery that is Bryan's booking and never complain.


Rather see him wrestle than be a guest ref, hoping that changes. I don't cream my pants just because he's on my tv screen.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Fuck's sake I could be playing Uncharted: Drake's Deception right now.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Berbz said:


> So, not continuing the Sandow/Sheamus feud at all, no?


Pretty sure that came to an end on Smackdown.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Miz vs Ryback. I'll just stick with reading comments.


RIPD looks interesting, though a Men In Black comparison has been made.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

The Brown Horatio said:


> Miz vs Ryback


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

TankOfRate said:


> "Miz and Ryback one-on-one"
> 
> Why? Why do they do these things?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

someone wake me PTP/Punk/Henry come on


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This Raw has been a big diarrhea dump tonight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

These match ups are AMAZING.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Xevoz said:


> Fuck's sake I could be playing Uncharted: Drake's Deception right now.


What's stopping you?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Xevoz said:


> Fuck's sake I could be playing Uncharted: Drake's Deception right now.


Then you might want to. Nothing to see here


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

The Last of Us is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Pretty sure that came to an end on Smackdown.


Yeah Sheamus already laid him down. :buried


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Miz v Ryback? Miz could win thi.....:lmao


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> This pretty much sums it up:


this crowd doesn't deserve a live Daniel bryan wrestling


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Bullydully said:


> Pretty sure that came to an end on Smackdown.


A shame, that potentially means Sheamus gets shot at main event titles


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Fuck, this show is so boring. I'm out and now back to watching some old Raw stuff when there were better days.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Happenstan said:


> Miz v Ryback? Miz could win thi.....:lmao


Imagine that! :lmao


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

The one question nobody asked...where was the title history packages when Bryan and Punk had like 5 Champion vs Champion matches last year?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Jericho!!!!!


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

SideTableDrawer said:


> This Raw has been a big diarrhea dump tonight.


Remember when people said things were looking up?:no:


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

How do you even pronounce Sioux City?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

SMH no Y2J entrance...


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

fuck it...I'm going to bust out the chocolate ice cream & rewatch Bryan vs Rollins followed by Bryan vs Orton


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well at least we have Y2J on Commentary! :mark:


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Sounds like Vince got a dart board with all the wrestlers name on it and just threw at it and booked this Raw that way.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Jericho has come to save this match


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

This is still better than wall to wall coverage of Dwight Howard and Aaron Hernandez news..


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Not Ryback...fpalm


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol. This guy.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Chris Jericho is the Rod Belding of the WWE.


----------



## julesm (Feb 28, 2012)

Fandango said:


> How do you even pronounce Sioux City?


Sue city


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Bullydully said:


> What's stopping you?


Some twisted sense of hope that he product will get better.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

If I was behind Jericho right now I would jump the barrier and steal that jacket anyone else do the same?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

FEED MORE WHORES BECAUSE RYBACK DROOLS! :ryback


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

JBL firing out a Gorilla Monsoon line there.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Time for serious.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Miz vs Ryback? I need to do my nails


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank God for Jericho.

This company needs a shake up like a mofo.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Goldberg chants in 5 minutes???

:HHH2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Go on twitter and search "Raw boring". Almost every single minute someone says "Raw is boring".


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> The one question nobody asked...where was the title history packages when Bryan and Punk had like 5 Champion vs Champion matches last year?


Too busy enjoying the damn matches.

It was 1 match that was Champion vs Champion. The night after Royal Rumble I believe. They didn't face each other again until they were both feuding after Extreme Rules.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Where's Henry


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Putting Jericho on commentary may make this bearable


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

This is a random match


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Cryback...zing!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So not only did they take away his "Feed Me More" but now his camera zoom "Wake Up!" deal.

What else does Ryback have that separates him? I say it every week, they had something with him and blew it. He was super over as a face and they dropped the ball pretty hard.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, at least Fandango didn't job to Sheamus.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

julesm said:


> Sue city


Sounds like a hicktown. With a population of 80,000.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> Some twisted sense of hope that he product will get better.


That is what lies in the heart of every true fan...or fool I dunno anymore.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

come on Goldberg


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Miz-Axel makes the PPV but SHIELD Tag Match is Pre-Show!? Seriously Vince


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jericho: "I speak American and Canadian" lol, good one.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Time for Miz to get the :buried


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jericho is doing a better job of hyping his match with Ryback than anything the WWE has done since booking it.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

TJC93 said:


>


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I CAME TO JOB!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Fucking rape that twat miz. I actually hate him more than ryback


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah this match should be even and competitive.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Just had a big meal, time to take a Ryback.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Crowd wakes up enough to chant Goldberg.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm all for Miz getting beat up.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank god Under The dome is on in 20 minutes.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

So many squash matches...


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Fandango said:


> Sounds like a hicktown. With a population of 80,000.


Probably never visited by WWE before. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

People cheering for Y2J, a guy on commentary, over the two guys fighting in the ring. WWE, that's usually not a good sign.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Jericho on commentary :mark:


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Mitchel Cole lol oh Jericho


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

This crowd into this match as much as me and Y2J are.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

ACSplyt said:


>


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

lol Mitchell Cole


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mitchell Cole. I miss 2000.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Why is WWE in this small town holding Raw in this shit arena? This is where TNA should be holding their biggest PPV of the year


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

HOLY SHIT HAHAHAHA

they pan away from ryback smashing miz's face into the ring then pan back in and he is stomping on his face


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

damn, the Miz has been very bland as of late


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Mitchell Cole, I love Jericho.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Fandango said:


> How do you even pronounce Sioux City?


Sue City.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is a house show that accidentally have cameras set up.


But house shows are usually fun so I don't know what the fuck this is.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I can only go for so many piss breaks!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Good guy Chris Jericho...even says positive things to put over both Ryback and Miz.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

reading this thread is more entertaining than the match.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

GOLDBERG


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

heh, boring chants


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> Some twisted sense of hope that he product will get better.



Avert your eyes from the screen. Leave the room if you must. Break the Sports Entertainment spell! Do it...NOW!


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

Boring chants


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> Probably never visited by WWE before. Correct me if I'm wrong.


It has. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyson_Events_Center

Funny enough, it has also hosted IMPACT.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

We're entitling this segment "What Tough Enough has wrought".


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> Probably never visited by WWE before. Correct me if I'm wrong.


Probably in the mid 90s


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Only postive of this match is we get to see Miz get beat up


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

jackbhoy said:


> reading this thread is more entertaining than the match.


Tis the way it usually is


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> Miz-Axel makes the PPV but SHIELD Tag Match is Pre-Show!? Seriously Vince


Miz breaks his Pre-Show streak?

Vince wouldn't let his new creation Curtis Axel be relegated. :vince3


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i hear "boring" chants


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Are those 'boring' chants I hear?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

You want to know why WWE sucks nowadays? The convergence of smarks and kids/soccer wives at every live event makes for awkward silences that transition into awkward cheers. Smarks are just as bad as those kids/soccer wives if you ask me


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Happenstan said:


> Just had a big meal, time to take a Ryback.


Don't forget to wipe your miz


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Shit like this shouldn't even be on the pre-show or even in front of cameras, a typed description at most.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Maelstrom21 said:


> Jericho is doing a better job of hyping his match with Ryback than anything the WWE has done since booking it.


YUP.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

man this match sucks


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This feels like a morgue rather than an arena. I kind of wanna watch Del Rio vs Cena but I should just turn the stream off and concentrate on watching something better... or playing some San Andreas.

Plus Orton's TV time has already come to an end so there's nothing to look forward to.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy shit another boring match


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I would love Jericho to switch to commentary in a few years once he is done in the ring, the guy is entertaining as hell


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

:lmao What a terrible show.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Jericho and JBL are carrying this match and they aren't even in it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This match has already gone too long.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> So not only did they take away his "Feed Me More" but now his camera zoom "Wake Up!" deal.
> 
> What else does Ryback have that separates him? I say it every week, they had something with him and blew it. He was super over as a face and they dropped the ball pretty hard.


Cody Rhodes syndrome. Invest in someone, build them up to the point where they are on the cusp of breaking the glass ceiling, but then don't pull the trigger and instead job them out at major PPVs. Then over the next couple of months gradually take away everything that made them interesting or stand out in any way until the fans forget about their existence. Then job them out ad nauseum.


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

Y2J, doesnt even wrestle, still gets chants from the crowd while he just sits in on commentary. Hilarious, but awesome. Can we get Y2J on commentary more often? Please?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Maelstrom21 said:


> Miz breaks his Pre-Show streak?
> 
> Vince wouldn't let his new creation Curtis Axel be relegated. :vince3


On the contrary, you know logic will be thrown out the window. :vince2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Miz looks a little bit lost."

A sentence that could be said anytime, anyplace.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Once Jericho retires, he needs to become a commentator right away :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

very nice move on the leg by Miz


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Don't worry guys The Prime Time Players will bring this crowd to life and will make this show worth watching.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Looks at clock*

9:42pm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Holy shit another boring match


Poor sleepy puppy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Brown Horatio said:


>


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Love Jericho.


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

Dark Church said:


> Jericho and JBL are carrying this match and they aren't even in it.


Hahahaha, so true.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

OMG SO BORING GAH


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

They're trying to push this "Cryback" thing to get the crowd to stop chanting "Goldberg".


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Tapping to The Miz would ruin him.


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

:flair ?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Jericho's taking over commentary.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Jericho putting Cole to shame makes me happy


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I paused Raw for half an hour and just watched everything i thought was worthwhile in under 3 minutes. Yawnnnnn


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Amber B said:


>


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Boooorrrrrinnnngggg

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

WTF?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Jericho out commentating all 3 commentators combined. Fucking wow.

and lol, killing bareback's character even more.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Jericho has done more to hype a match in these 5 minutes than the other commentators have in months


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Ryback stopped the match?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

..................


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

ANOTHER DUSTY FINISH. HOLY MOTHERFUCKING SHIT BALLS.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ryback vs The Miz? Could it get any worse?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Holy shit, wtf are they doing to/with Ryback???


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Hah, did they really do that? :lmao RIP Mr. Back. At this rate, even Jericho will beat him.



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> *Looks at clock*
> 
> 9:42pm


:lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ryback has just turned into a fucking little bitch. Horrible booking.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I just can't :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

The Miz did not get squashed and instead won?? lmao


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Holy shit another boring match


i am to watch this instead of raw tonight :agree:


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

What a machine that Ryback is..

:lmao


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Seriously?

You take someone who could have been the next top guy and You. Do. This.


Fucking disgusting.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Uhhhh.. lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This fuckery :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> *Looks at clock*
> 
> 9:42pm


:lol What anime is this from?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Such shit


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ryback stopping the match is worse than him losing cleanly to Miz.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn Ryback is a pussy now.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

why are the faces heels


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WTF just happened to RYBACK??? fpalm


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> *Looks at clock*
> 
> 9:42pm


looks at clock 02:43


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

how heroic to attack a man who just got injured


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

LOL CRYBACK


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Is this a joke? WTF WWE?


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Is this becoming a double turn? wtf is going on


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

What in the actual fuck?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The booking of Ryback continues to baffle me. fpalm


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

"Unlimited Energy"

Whyback? Why? Eh they've ruined him SO MUCH. so sad to see


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I love the way Ryback's being treated lately :lmao! It's deserved with all his arrogance backstage.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

My god Ryback has just been repeatedly buried more and more over the last few months.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well. That was........yeah.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Fandango said:


> Don't worry guys The Prime Time Players will bring this crowd to life and will make this show worth watching.


They won't get promo time, backstage time or any remit to do anything interesting during their match. PTPs will be interchangeable faceless CAW jobbers tonight.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Gillback is fucking hopeless


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> *Looks at clock*
> 
> 9:42pm


:lol


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, that was weird


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Omfg lol. What did Ryback do to get this booking 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jericho needs to commentate when hes done wrestling and fozzying.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i loved that Codebreaker, Ryberg deserved it


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, I am going to say it tonight....

What is this Fuckery?!?!?!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

:russo


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ryback what a machine. Oh wait...


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

"The fans are booing cryback" :jericho


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Poor Cryback. 

Gets beat by The Miz. cri evrytime


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Miz with that W and Rybum taking the L

Too sweet


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Ryback buries himself lol what


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I thought ryback was supposed to be the next unstoppable force... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

You'd think some of you were forced to watch Raw :lol


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

What I miss? I just turned to the Fandango match.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

They have killed Ryback's career and momentum. And we didn't even get to see Miz get his ass kicked


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That ending was so fucking cringeworthy...makes Vince Russo look like a genius!!!!!!!! fpalm :russo


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

They showed Hulk!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Logic has been thrown out the window and Ryback is now Rybitch courtesy of :HHH2's :buried

HOGAN!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

We all know the main event won't get a clean finish either. Vince must have wanted to see how many dusty finishes he could stuff into three hours.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Please have Jericho win at MITB! Please! Bury this idiot Ryback! :buried

Jericho should get one of those term of service wins against Ryback.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, they didn't skip Hogan. They really couldn't. It was a little short though, ha ha.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hogan/Flair


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

wooooo


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

lol @ wwe trying to hype del rio vs cena by showing these goat promo's.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Best part of this RAW are the past champions....

It will suck when they get to the current ones :lol We go from Ric Flair to ADR smfh.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, that was 5 minutes of fuckery going nowhere.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

lol let the Ryback burial continue. I am loving this. He will win at MITB but it will mean nothing.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

So awful.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

How far things have fallen.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

lol that was...different


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Thought you guys hated Ryback.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

We bash Hogan now, but it really was crazy back in the day. The guy was fucking _huge_.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

RIP Ryback's career.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

roflmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

WWE sucks nowadays because the convergence of smarks and kids/soccer moms in crowds, and the fact that commentating has gotten so gimmicky and predictable over the past few years. Also the booking is usually predictable, but sometimes you guys complain too much.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Hogan and Flair :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

lol Ryback


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Anybody think Cena vs Del Rio will be good?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So fucking sad what's happened to Ryback..oh well..just release him already.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

jackbhoy said:


> reading this thread is more entertaining than *RAW*.


Fixed


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Amber B said:


>


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I hope we get a Sting sighting on the World Heavyweight Championship side. Sting on WWE television.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Hogan and Flair! But tonight, we have Cena and Del Rio."

Welp. _*walks into the ocean*_


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE: We don't know how to elevate a god damn thing even if we're responsible for creating it.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

No wonder I was laughing when before the match they called Ryback a "human wrecking machine".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

From Hogan and Flair to Cena and Del Rio. :lmao smooth transition there, Lawler. :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:henry1 NEXT! Hell yeah. :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Why is this RAW so bad?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

save this show Sexual Chocolate


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

virus21 said:


> :lol What anime is this from?


No clue lol


----------



## julesm (Feb 28, 2012)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Omfg lol. What did Ryback do to get this booking
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Pissed off Cena.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Why does this happen? They built up Cesaro for 8 months only to turn him into a pathetic bitch without warning or explanation. And now after a year's worth of build they've done the same thing to Ryback. What the fuck are they trying to achieve here?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks like the Cryback thing is an actual new gimmick xD


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Does the WWE not realize that by showing these retrospectives, they are making people long for the days before Cena?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> WWE: We don't know how to elevate a god damn thing even if we're responsible for creating it.


Since 2008


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Just tuned in. Why are they connecting the WHC to the old NWA and WCW titles? I get it's the same belt but they for years have made it expressly clear the WHC is a new championship unconnected to NWA and WCW. Even the title history on WWE.com goes back to only 2002. Personally I wish they would just connect them officially. Seems stupid not to.


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

Remember that one time we got a good Raw a couple weeks ago and we thought they had changed writers? We dumb


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Brown Horatio said:


>


Jesus and it's at a damn KFC. WHY????


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Can a brother at least get a Daniel Bryan match on a three hour shit-fest? Please?


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

msi360-20 said:


> Fixed


thanks


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

If they expect me to believe Alberto Del Rio will be on Thesz, Flair and Harley Race's level when it's all said and done. They're sorely mistaken.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Hogan? Flair? Yeah, they're cool..

But tonight! We have Cena and Del Rio! :lawler


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Berbz said:


> You'd think some of you were forced to watch Raw :lol


I'm not. Hearing about in this thread though is still depressing though. Can anyone save this show?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

ACSplyt said:


> I hope we get a Sting sighting on the World Heavyweight Championship side. Sting on WWE television.


I think they've already showed surfer sting before, not sure


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Ryback must have got caught teabagging Steph.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Thought you guys hated Ryback.


Don't hate him. Think he'd be a decent mid-carder but even you have to admit that was :russo worthy


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> We bash Hogan now, but it really was crazy back in the day. The guy was fucking _huge_.


Kayfabe huh!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I hope that when the sad day finally comes and Jericho retires from In ring, that he will become a commentator. He's better at it than the current lot.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

haha wtf, Kane is monster and he is always booked like a bitch, Ryback is another monster and he is also booked like kane hahaha, and fandango loses return match, some brilliant booking here.....NOT


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

El Barto said:


> Does the WWE not realize that by showing these retrospectives, they are making people long for the days before Cena?


Vince: Whats before Cena?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

julesm said:


> Pissed off Cena.


How?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I absolutely can't stand Ryback, but what they just did to him is just fucking ridiculous and makes zero sense. After his two losses to Cena, first they let him squash Khali and a couple of other guys, and now this? What the hell are they trying to do?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> Anybody think Cena vs Del Rio will be good?


Theyve put on a pretty damn good match before so i bet it will be


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

This is best to describe Raw!


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

The Ryback is booking is beyond logic. Yes let's book the 300 monster to be a coward....


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Bitching and moaning and bitching....

Typical wrestling fans, I guess.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ACSplyt said:


> I hope we get a Sting sighting on the World Heavyweight Championship side. Sting on WWE television.


Sting/Undertaker


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I can't wait for the comparisons when they show Austin and Rock... I think I'll end up shooting myself.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

I had such high hopes for the Raw program and then they turn around and give us THIS!?!?

They've completely destroyed Ryback; he's a goddamned joke. 

The champions are both generic and uninteresting...CM Punk is a face...

How do you fuck up this badly?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

God, what a shit episode. Two weeks ago really faked me out.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

This is what happens when you threaten John Cena's spot.. Ryback was building a lot of momentum as a face so Cena probably complained about it, eliminated him from the Royal Rumble like he was nothing, got creative to make him lose every PPV match and turn him heel to kill the crowd reactions he was getting. Then buried him in their matches and no-sold his offense, appearing the next night after a 3 Stages of Hell match without a scratch on him and made Ryback skip a week of TV to sell his "injuries".

Now Ryback is quitting matches and getting punked by Jericho on commentary.. This is a legitimate burial and i'm pretty convinced Cena had something to do with it, anybody that starts to get too popular, Cena sucks up their heat like a vacuum and buries them.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Jesus and it's at a damn KFC. WHY????


Guess he didn't get his side piece.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> Sting/Undertaker


That might be enough to redeem Raw tonight.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

joeycalz said:


> If they expect me to believe Alberto Del Rio will be on Thesz, Flair and Harley Race's level when it's all said and done. They're sorely mistaken.


Bret Hart said Del Rio reminds him of himself. Yes he said that fpalm


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks God this is over...


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> I'm not. Hearing about in this thread though is still depressing though. Can anyone save this show?


I'm just chilling. I watch Raw because I love wrestling and I watch Raw nowadays for what it is, a show catered towards the children so I lighten up and watch it like I would go and watch a film in the cinema with my son, I'm not going to sit in the cinema and talk with the other adults in their and go, "oh shit, did you know Shrek was such a bad ass in the first film, now he's some pussy ass prince wearing tights and shit?".. No.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> Anybody think Cena vs Del Rio will be good?


No and it is a waste of a champion vs champion billing. Should of been used for PPV


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Time for MARK RATINGZ HENRY TO SQUEEZE LIFE INTO THIS MEDIOCRITY CALLED MONDAY NIGHT RAW *

:clap :clap


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RATINGZ will save us


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

From all those great wrestlers in those promos to the charisma vacuum Alberto Del Boring.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Crickets to Henry. :lmao


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Here comes the ratings!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn, this feels like a morgue. LET'S GO MIZARK!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

2 Ton 21 said:


> Just tuned in. Why are they connecting the WHC to the old NWA and WCW titles? I get it's the same belt but they for years have made it expressly clear the WHC is a new championship unconnected to NWA and WCW. Even the title history on WWE.com goes back to only 2002. Personally I wish they would just connect them officially. Seems stupid not to.


It's best they leave the histories separate.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*AWWWWWWWWWWWWW SHIT!*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Whoa! Hey! Whoa! Hey! Somebody gonna get there ass kicked!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Not one person got up out of their seat for Henry :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

that's what I do!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:mark: THAT'S WHAT I DO Shirt


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

SOMEBODY GON GET IT


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

cracker jack box lols


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I knew if i started drinking it would make this show better.......shit, i was wrong.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

EmbassyForever said:


> Bitching and moaning and bitching....
> 
> Typical wrestling fans, I guess.


What did you expect?

People who bitch about people bitching and moaning are almost as bad as the bitchers and moaners themselvs.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Hopefully Ratings can save this RAW


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> I'm not. Hearing about in this thread though is still depressing though. Can anyone save this show?


The Angry Video Game Nerd. Put that fucker on commentary and just step back


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

The Aesthetic Ray said:


> *I had such high hopes for the Raw program *and then they turn around and give us THIS!?!?
> 
> They've completely destroyed Ryback; he's a goddamned joke.
> 
> ...


Therein lies the problem.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This crowd is unbearable.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh fuck off with the "what?" chants you thick cunts.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

thats WHAT i do.

why do people chant that only at henry's promo's these days


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Fuck this crowd..


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HENRRRY! :mark:


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

" I didn't get that name out of some cracker jack box" :lol

also stfu crowd with the whats


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

MARK RATINGZ HENRY! :mark:


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I understand the hype for Henry and that retirement promo, great promo.

But man, he is not good on the mic.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Crowd comes alive for WHAT chants


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Why are they "What?-ing" the best part of this show?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Try not to get thrown by the word "What" this week Mark.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Inb4WHATrage


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Wish the What chanters would come out of their beer stupor and realize they're over 10 years out of date.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

The what chants? SERIOUSLY?

WOW. And now you wonder why I hate the casual fan.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

What :henry


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I thought he was going to just say cracker...and I would have laughed because Mark Henry using the word cracker is so Fred Sandford.




EmbassyForever said:


> Bitching and moaning and bitching....
> 
> Typical wrestling fans, I guess.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I want a lot of crowd stabbing


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I didn't get that name out of a Crackerjack box" 

Can you get the title of World's Strongest Man out of a Crackerjack Box? I need to open Crackerjack boxes more often.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

FUCKING WHAT CHANTS!!


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

wrestle_champion said:


> It's best they leave the histories separate.


On second thought you're right.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

is this a shoot by Henry???


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

This crowd needs to learn some damn respect. Mark Henry is talking.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Talkin' bout dem politics


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

"What" chants? Icing on the cake fpalm.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

POLITICS AND BACKSTABBERS


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Jean0987654321 said:


> Inb4WHATrage


too late


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Watch mark own all those WHAT chants 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

DON'T WHAT HIM. YOU SHOULD BE WHAT'ING YOURSELVES.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I understand the hype for Henry and that retirement promo, great promo.
> 
> But man, he is not good on the mic.


Agreed. He's always been slow and montone.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

All the fans can go get fucked by rabid wolverines.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

These fucking what chants man can't stand it


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## julesm (Feb 28, 2012)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> How?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I heard he made some comment on twitter about Cena's ex wife.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

WHAT


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Um, it just hit me that Cena might bring up Mark Henry's past for whatever reason. 

Sorry.


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

:henry1 RATINGZ RIZIN SKY HIGH :henry1


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Stop pausing every 5 seconds and these tired bastards won't get a chance to chant.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd needs to stfu with those "What" chants.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Like A Boss said:


> What did you expect?
> 
> People who bitch about people bitching and moaning are almost as bad as the bitchers and moaners themselvs.


This...

We're fans...i'm sick of people on their highhorse..

"I don't complain I just watch and deal with it..you guys are pathetic.."

Stfu lol.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

:henry1 GOAT :henry1


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> Talkin' bout dem politics


And the BULLSHIT of the POLITICS behind the curtain.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

DATS WHAT I DOOOOOOO!!! Y'ALL JUST A BUNCH OF PUPPETS!!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Idiotic crowd.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

He pretends he likes the boys. :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

testify Henry! you deserve!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Say what if you sleep with your sister!


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

Henry describing that :HHH2 :berried


----------



## Crosses (Feb 11, 2013)

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> Anybody think Cena vs Del Rio will be good?


It'll probably end in countout/DQ, so I'm not excited


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Tell em Mizark!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

That's what he do

:HHH2 :buried


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

shades of R-Truth heel turn promo.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

BREAKING KAYFABE~~~ OH NO~~~

WON'T SOMEONE PLEASE THINK OF THE CASUALS


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

This crowd is the drizzling shits.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I understand the hype for Henry and that retirement promo, great promo.
> 
> But man, he is not good on the mic.


Yeah, this promos pretty awkward. Especially with the damn 'whats?'


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

julesm said:


> I heard he made some comment on twitter about Cena's ex wife.


Politics man

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

These fans should really try to keep up with Mark.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

What What What....Is it still 2001?


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

O Fenômeno said:


> This...
> 
> We're fans...i'm sick of people on their highhorse..
> 
> ...


Paradox indeed.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This isn't a bad promo, but this crowd can not be bothered to give a fuck.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Didn't he cut this same promo before he won the WHC?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:HHH2 :buried


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

ACSplyt said:


> Say what if you sleep with your sister!


what


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

What Chants


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Mark shootin straight sorta..


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Pretended he liked the boys? Pat Patterson entered the "Hall of Pain"?


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

Y'ALL JUST A BUNCH OF PUPPETS :henry1


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

What a horrible crowd.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If you're an imbecile and you're from Iowa you'll say...


----------



## Perestroika (Apr 11, 2013)

Awful crowd tonight, shitting on the best segments of the show *__*.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

IWC 2013: let's give the title to the big black guy who cuts promozzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzz
zzzz
zzz
zz


wrestling is dead


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mark Henry will have to overcome the odds :cena3


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*HENRY PROMO OF THE FUCKING NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Bechoass


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:clap Props to Mark for a convincing promo


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great promo by Henry, stupid crowd.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao

I'M GON BEAT YO ASS


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Let's fucking go.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't know about you guys. But when mark stared at the camera. I was too scared to look at the tv

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

This is a revised version of R-Truth's heel promo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"John Cena, at Money in the Bank, I'M GONNA' BEAT YO' ASS!" :henry1

That's what he does! :mark:


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

All that was missing from the end of that sentence was "*****"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

:henry1 IMMA BEAT YO' ASS :henry1 

DATS WAT I DO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

the boss


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Mark Henry saves the day because THAT'S WHAT HE DOES YOU PUPPETS! :henry1


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

ACSplyt said:


> :HHH2 :buried


Bury this show so we can get better ones in the future.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Crowd 'whats' him through the entire promo, cheers for him beating John Cena. fpalm


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Cena gonna get his ass beat.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Whoever's spamming the Henry gif legit needs to be given all the rep, I lol'd hard.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

I could realistically see MH winning the title and having a decent feud.


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

:vince3 :vince3 :vince3 :vince3 :vince3 :vince3


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Mark Henry is scary.... Excellent.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Decent Promo (probably best tonight) but the fucking retarded crowd


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice friggin promo right there, especially calling them a bunch of puppets only for them to reply with the "What?" chants


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Mark Henry just flashed me back to my childhood with that "Ima beat yo ass." I heard that many a day.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Kick his ass...errr uhh Seabass? No, Mark Henry!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:henry1


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TNAwesomeness said:


> What What What....Is it still 2001?


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

IM GUNNA BEAT YO ASS!

CUZ THATS WHAT I DO!

FUCKIN RAWR! :henry1


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Cycloneon said:


> I don't know about you guys. But when mark stared at the camera. I was too scared to look at the tv
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You and me both.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

I'M GON' BEAT YO' ASS JOHN CENA, COZ DATS WAT I DOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RenegadexParagon said:


> :henry1 IMMA BEAT YO' ASS :henry1
> 
> DATS WAT I DO!!!!!!!!


My nightmares as a kid


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

CLASSIC! I'M GOIN BEAT YO ASS!


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Stone Cold Mark Henry

Flaming Hot Mark Henry


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I have seen news clips featuring sex offenders that are less creepy than Vince McMahon.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Vince sorry we DONT really want to see Del Rio vs. Cena fpalm


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Vince is having a blast because he wrote the entire show himself and gave the creative team the day off from a hard day's work. :vince2


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm gone beat yo ass!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao Vince, no, it shouldn't.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

FUCK THIS CROWD...fpalm


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

i love how vince always puts vickie on the spot


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Wtf is Vince reading this forum?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Champion vs Champion :vince5
Not exactly Hogan vs Warrior at WM6.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Maddox's expressions here are pretty good.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

isn't that what stone cold told vince? :lmao 
vince finally getting ot try and make himself look good.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

You hero isnt Cena..

:vince5 you lose at life


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Like anybody would buy that match. Stop it Vince.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

That was terrifying.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Tell that to yourself, Vince.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Vince is blasting his own fucking idiotic booking for the past 10 years.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao McMahon.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I wouldn't buy a PPV to watch Cena and Del Rio.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Can we get a "IMMA BEAT CHO ASS!" T-Shirt, please?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Vince has been reading the forum!


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

WTF GIFS :lol :lol


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Are they standing in a hallway though?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"THROWING MONEY AWAY! THAT TERRIBLE BORING MATCH WE'VE ALREADY SEEN SHOULD COST 50 DOLLARS!"

:vince5 :vince4 :vince3 :vince2 :vince


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

It was Vince. No buys.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

This crowd paid to get into the building to do nothing. Brilliant.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ACSplyt said:


> Vince is having a blast because he wrote the entire show himself and gave the creative team the day off from a hard day's work. :vince2


Yes, because kissing Vince's ass is such a hard job


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

WWE Champion vs. WHC Champion for Unification should be on PPV, Vince.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Nobody is going to pay to see Del Rio and Cena on PPV Vince.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Sorry Vince but Cena/Mexican JBL.wouldn't sell PPV's.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

himwaetheface said:


> All that was missing from the end of that sentence was "*****"
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


http://s3.vidimg02.popscreen.com/original/45/MFhBM1hBZE5KNGsx_o_booker-t-calls-hulk-hogan-a-*****-high-quality-extended.jpg


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I feel Vickie gonna get fired soon.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

damn Vince scares me


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Vickie is 10000000% turning full on face soon.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

and thus i tap out


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

PTP not in main event. Dissapoint.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

1. stop posting that gif of mark henry, it wasnt funny the first time.

2. they really have ZERO direction with this mcmahon storyline. its purely just to bring up ratings and failing hard.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Woah Vickie and Vince got their eyebrows waxed at the same place.


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

Vince just did a shoot promo? :vince3


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

"What" chants are killing some promos. Its nothing but annoying now.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Should be on ppv? Did Vince just say that? I KNOW HE DIDN'T JUST SAY THAT! :damn


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

The Prime Time Players are next, the show will be saved


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

This crowd sucks. Like cringe worthy sucks. Zero reactions for anything.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Hopefully Hand interferes at MITB


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

screw this its 3 in the morning im away to bed


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Vince is terrifying would hate to have him as my boss.

Also please stop spamming the Mark Henry gifs


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So why is Vickie Guerrero being bullied for booking the show the way it has been booked for 15 years or longer? 

First HHH nails her for booking a main event on the fly because of a fight in the opening segment and now she's getting slammed for giving away a Champ Vs. Champ match for free. Both of these things have happened quite a few times over the years. Why are they suddenly bad and why is Vickie being treated like she's the idiot that came up with it? 

Again, the McMahons are just bullies.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Vince McMahon...trolling the internet hardcore right now by fitting all of his stereotypes in kayfabe


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince looks old as fuck.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Somebody must be really high on PTP, in a match with Punk.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

And the point of Vince mentioning Daniel Bryan was.......?


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Vinnie Mac, soundin' like Mr. Wuncler.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

CM Punk match coming up next! :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

SAVE_US.BODALLAS


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

The Brown Horatio said:


>


:lmao 

That idiot should've ran the other way...

He's probably in this crowd tonight too :lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

For a second there, I thought Punk/Axel vs. PTP would be closing Raw.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just closed my stream. I'm really out of here now! What a horrible show.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

I BOOST RATINGS. COZ DATS WAT I DOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Under The Dome is starting. Goodnight all.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Vince is just all kinds of trolltastic tonight.

I just can't with this god-forsaken company.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

At least the PTP get TV time.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

We should tie Vince up and let him read this thread.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

msi360-20 said:


> *Somebody must be really high on PTP*, in a match with Punk.


AS THEY SHOULD BE


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

this Raw is so confusing


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Can you imagine two months ago that Punk would be facing the PTP with Axel? fpalm.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

has anybody called it that theyre just hyping up this champ vs champ match to make it a bigger deal when The Wyatt Family interferes in it?


----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh (Jun 8, 2013)

This Raw


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Holy fuck man too much gifs

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Darren Marshall (Jun 30, 2013)

Ryback gives to me the impression of someone who has lost the right train.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Woah Vickie and Vince got their eyebrows waxed at the same place.


I thought it was only me thinking that Vince's brows looked 'done'. :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Vince must be bipolar as fuck if he thinks that shit should be on ppv.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

CM Punk! :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THE BEST IN THE FUCKING WORLD!!! 

SAVE THIS SHOW!!!


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

is something happening yet....this has been a borefest


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Delete that mark henry gif post...

Fucking stretched my screen...


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Please ban that idiot spamming the Henry gif.


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

Did someone post the Mark Henry gif ? Didn't see it yet.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

O Fenômeno said:


> :lmao
> 
> That idiot should've ran the other way...
> 
> *He's probably in this crowd tonight too* :lol


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Vince is just all kinds of trolltastic tonight.
> 
> I just can't with this god-forsaken company.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Once Punk's match is over it'll be time to watch something more interesting than whatever is following. Maybe I'll go watch paint dry.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cycloneon said:


> Holy fuck man too much gifs
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Here's another one. Sums up Raw.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

123bigdave said:


> I BOOST RATINGS. COZ DATS WAT I DOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


This wasn't funny the first 2 times you posted it, you stupid fucking moron.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Damn even Punk can't get this crowd excited.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BAAARAWWWWWKKKK LESSSNARRRRRRRR Needs to come out during this match and go bat crazy. I'll mark! :mark:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Can we officially declare this RAW as a throwaway now, please? It's felt like a filler-fest all night.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Jesus, enough with the Henry gifs.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

BEST IN THE WORLD??? Y'ALL JUST A BUNCH OF PUPPETS!!!
DATS WAT I DOOOOOO!!!

EDIT: Last one, I promise


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i need to buy that new Punk t-shirt


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The only guy with a belt is the least interesting man in the match.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

TripleG said:


> THE BEST IN THE FUCKING WORLD!!!
> 
> SAVE THIS SHOW!!!


This show was dead 10 minutes in.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Someone ban the fucktard posting that Henry gif.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> BAAARAWWWWWKKKK LESSSNARRRRRRRR Needs to come out during this match and go bat crazy. I'll mark! :mark:


Same here. It will save raw for me

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Loving this pairing of Punk and Axel (Y)


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:axel


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That Title looked like shit on Miz and Barrett... But looks great on Axie.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Not sure about him yet as a Hey man guy but god I love that Axel theme.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I find it super funny that those clips of Axel were back when he was on the first run of NXT.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Whoever keeps posting those Henry gifs, fuck off.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

PTP with a jobber entrance. Fuck you too, WWE.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

CMPUNK


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Enough with the damn Henry GIF


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Here comes the pain :brock


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Ban that henry giffin' fuck!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Should be a good match.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

too many Mark Henry gifs


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Here's hoping the Wyatt's debut

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Punk and PTP?












*C*urtis* A*xel, *W*restler?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CM PUNK chants!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Some brock pls


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

@123bigdave I'm going to find out where you live...


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Here's hoping the Wyatt's debut
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I have a feeling the champ vs champ match will end with a Wyatt promo


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> Punk and PTP?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Axel is on fire!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The ratings for this show have to be low...and I mean *LOW*


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Ban the fucktard who quoted the gif too, fuck!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, both of these guys have been in Nexus


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

This show is dreadful. The crowd is dreadful. 

Why do these people pay money to come to these shows and sit down and make no noise? I'll never understand it.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Curtis Axel should be Undisputed Champion.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Why can't everyone just give Curtis Axel a chance?

You all complain when WWE don't build new stars. As soon as they do, you complain about them. Its an endless damn cycle.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Those fucking mark gifs

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Punk is getting very annoyed with Axel right now with not getting a tag


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

We must be in the third hour. Thread's derailing at a blistering pace.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mods,*Moron* the guy who posted that gif continuously.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Fuck off with the Henry gifs bigdave. You froze my phone.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

This sounds more like a generic house show than a live televised show.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

PTP chants.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> @123bigdave I'm going to find out where you live...


Report his sorry ass. I did. Only thing good tonight about Raw is THIS forum and that asshole has to fuck that up.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> I have a feeling the champ vs champ match will end with a Wyatt promo


If they don't pull the trigger now, who'll watch next week with the way this is going?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Titus O'Neil deserves a singles push.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao at the crowd doing barks when Titus got in the ring, that was too damn funny, sounded like a rabid dog house


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

123bigdave you piece of shit...you and any idiot that quotes you should get banned.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

James1o1o said:


> Why can't everyone just give Curtis Axel a chance?
> 
> You all complain when WWE don't build new stars. As soon as they do, you complain about them. Its an endless damn cycle.


They'll insist in a year's time that they believed in him all along


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I just want Titus to bark the entire match.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> If they don't pull the trigger now, who'll watch next week with the way this is going?


Everybody still will. And everybody will still complain. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm going to bed. But I hope I don't have nightmares due to that MARK gif. It's creepy when you scroll down.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Titus O'Neal is hilarious.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

"I'll tag you right in your face" - CM Punk


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

Fucking hell, I said that it was my last ones.

Fucking weirdos . .


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ageei said:


> This show is dreadful. The crowd is dreadful.
> 
> Why do these people pay money to come to these shows and sit down and make no noise? I'll never understand it.


What makes that even worse is how they have no problems chanting "WHAT?" every time someone speaks.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Now there's a huge "We want Punk" chant. I have no idea why people here are shitting on this crowd?  It's quite good actually. At the very least it's passable.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Horrible booking, this match.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

So bryan is a guest referee and Punk sits on the ropes during his match fpalm


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

Curtin Axel in action, he will bore me to death, again...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> PTP chants.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

We don't want to see you Axel, we want Punk. GTFO the ring you stupid silver spooned loser.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

ban that idiot that keeps posting the gif. talk about a fucktard are you in the crowd there tonight fuckhead?


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

I swear it sounds like I'm watching a minor league baseball game.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Titus :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BITW! :mark:


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Horrible booking, this match.


No. It isn't.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

James1o1o said:


> Why can't everyone just give Curtis Axel a chance?
> 
> You all complain when WWE don't build new stars. As soon as they do, you complain about them. Its an endless damn cycle.


I think he's fine where he is. A solid midcarder, no more no less but others...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn these poor fans have witnessed perhaps the WORST RAW of the year! :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Hypno said:


> Curtis Axel should be Undisputed Champion.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Cole, Punk only got Heyman as a manager halfway through his reign. You're on the show. How do you not remember that?

Things I wish someone would say on the show.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Srsly BigDave?


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Cycloneon said:


> Everybody still will. And everybody will still complain.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I meant casuals. Everyone here has a twisted hope things'll get better, like someone said earlier in the thread.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Titus O'Neill could be a main eventer. Too bad Vince hates the blacks :vince5


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

oh yeah Punk is in the match


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Those CM Punk chants! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


>


Nicely sold by Foley.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> Damn these poor fans have witnessed perhaps the WORST RAW of the year! :lol


They're a HUGE reason why it's terrible. They should hate themselves


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Best in the World on fire!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Punk looks like a highschooler more than ever right now for some reason


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

connormurphy13 said:


> Titus O'Neill could be a main eventer. Too bad Vince hates the blacks :vince5



In what? CZW?


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

THANOS said:


> Now there's a huge "We want Punk" chant. I have no idea why people here are shitting on this crowd?  It's quite good actually. At the very least it's passable.


No, no. This crowd is shit. :kobe7


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god. Punk's already playing to the crowd way too much for my liking.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Damn these poor fans have witnessed perhaps the WORST RAW of the year! :lol



Those poor 77 fans.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Punk with that horrible looking elbow drop.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like Punks ring rust is gone


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Deptford said:


> So bryan is a guest referee and Punk sits on the ropes during his match fpalm


QUIET! You accept what's on your tv on this here forum!


Suggesting that we see Punk and bryan wrestle? What's next, you want Cena to lose clean? Have you lost your mind?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

and Axel gets the credit for the win


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Curtis Axel. Still unbeaten!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Axel :lmao

Sneaky sneaky.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Hypno said:


> Curtis Axel should be Undisputed Champion.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Curtis Axel epic tag pin!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

What remote village is this Raw taking place in?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Horrible Raw so far...I feel bad for the fans in attendance.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SJFC said:


> Nicely sold by Foley.


:lmao :lmao It does look like Foley


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Axel being the GOAT. Nothing new here.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

SJFC said:


> Nicely sold by *Foley*.


:lol


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Very good segment right there, you guys can complain all you want but it got the job done, just like this Raw for the most part is doing in progressing the stories


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Curtis Axel - The Ultimate Opportunist


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Skinny Wolverine looks mad at not rapey Ben Rothlisberger


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I guess part time Bork can't come to sleepy Iowa..


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Nice to see Punk with more effort put in

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

You think this is CM Punks favourite cyclist?


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

Well, this raw has been retarded.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

wwe 2013...booking your best wrestlers in tag matches and as a special guest referee.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

No Bryan or Jericho match and no Cesaro, Barrett or Rhodes Scholars at all. Hopefully they correct this.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Axel you cheeky lad. BTW anyone else having no commentary?


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I like Axel more and more each week.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Punk channeling the bad guy from Bloodsport there


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No :brock destroying everyone.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Austin! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This Raw don't sound too good. I just woke up to check this thread to see what was going on as it'susually entertaining regardless of how shit it is, but now some dribbling little spastic keeps spamming the thread with gifs even that's been taken away from me, goddammit.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Austin sighting! :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

CM Punk chants!!!! :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Damn it, no lesnar

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Stone Cold Stone Cold Stone Cold


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

OMG STING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

abrown0718 said:


> They're a HUGE reason why it's terrible. They should hate themselves


This.Would have been decent with an average crowd.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

ITS STING!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!

Man, back when WWE was the fucking shit!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

THEY DID IT WRONG! lol


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

STINGER!!!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

hey its that guy from TNA on WWE programming :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk should've kicked Axel square in the McGillibuddies.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Sting on WWE TV? Highlight of the night* :vince3


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

STING :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Horrible Raw so far...I feel bad for the fans in attendance.


I feel sorry for the Wrestlers competing in front of that joke of a crowd.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

the Stinger!!!!!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

They skipped shawn and bret...assholes.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

STING!!!!!!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Probably the only time we are ever going to get Sting on WWE TV.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Little surprised they paired up Sting & Austin. 

How about Sting & Bret or Shawn and Austin & Goldberg?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I want to see a package of Evolution HHH!


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

Baw Gawd almighty, Stone Cold ! Stone Cold ! Stone Cold !


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

interesting they used sting


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Stone Cold and Sting :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Stone Cold!!!!!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Sting sighting.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Um, why are they showing all the past champions?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Mark

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: Best thing on Raw tonight Sting and Austin


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Sting mention!

Sting vs Taker Wrestlemania 30!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Isnt Sting in TNA?:HHH2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!
> 
> Man, back when WWE was the fucking shit!


Now its just fucking shit


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

closest thing we'll ever get to an austin or sting sighting


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Um, why are they showing all the past champions?


Trying desperately to hype that main event.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Um, why are they showing all the past champions?


So we can compare how far the championships have fallen


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow I never thought they would show anything with Sting on a WWE program!


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Next WWE Champ highlight - HHH
Next WHC highlight - HHH

:troll


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Um, why are they showing all the past champions?


Champ v Champ math later.
BTW who's that in your sig?


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That tag match had no business being that entertaining. Thank you PTP


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

This Raw


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> I feel sorry for the Wrestlers competing in front of that joke of a crowd.


Took the words right out of my mouth. This has been a decent Raw, shit crowd again and a bunch of trolls complaining here


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Cyon said:


> Trying desperately to hype that main event.


A match that we have seen before, hoooraayyyyyy

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Um, why are they showing all the past champions?


So we can all bask in how shit Cena and Del Rio are in comparison.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Quite surprised they missed out Bret tbh.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> Isnt Sting in TNA?:HHH2


TNA??? :vince4


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Why the hell are they hyping up this champion vs champion like its never happened before.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

No Lesnar?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

We need some PTP smileys


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

When will they realise that Del Rio is a piece of shit and no one wants to see him, or see him with the strap


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Um, why are they showing all the past champions?


:lawler Have to show how amazing John Cena is since he's the current champ!


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Scorpion Deathlock vs. Hellsgate...Wrestlemania xXx!


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :mark: Best thing on Raw tonight Sting and Austin


Video packages _are_ what WWE does best.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

wrestle_champion said:


> What remote village is this Raw taking place in?


The village of Sioux City, and it has a very very large population of 80,000 people.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth. This has been a decent Raw, shit crowd again and a bunch of trolls complaining here


Crowd has been poor but so has the show in truth other than a few bright spots


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So wait, for these WWE Title retrospectives, they showed Hogan, but not Bret & Shawn? 

I feel like Vince just swerved us.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

They're gonna swerve us. Cena and Del Rio will be in the ring. Lights go out. We see another highlight for the WHC. Then we hear it.

DANUNNUNUNUN DANUNUN DANUNUNUNUN DANUNUN NUNUN

BENOIT OUTTA NOWHERE, HOLDING THE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP AT THE TOP OF THE RAMP.

Cena faints, Del Rio jumps the border and Lawler is caught napping again.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

You guys noticed that the original Doint the Clown is dead??


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Never thought I'd see Sting on a live WWE broadcast.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Fandango said:


> We need some PTP smileys


This.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

In 2012 Daniel Bryan faced CM Punk in an awesome champion versus champion match. This will not be that.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

TIME FOR SOME DIVAZZZZZZZZZ!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

POSITIVELY ENTERTAINING!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I honestly don't know how anyone survives 3 hours + of raw without reading the thread.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I saw little jimmy on the milk carton today.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

HOLY S**T 123 said:


> Why the hell are they hyping up this champion vs champion like its never happened before.


:cena5


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Fucking Sheamus!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Hypno said:


> They're gonna swerve us. Cena and Del Rio will be in the ring. Lights go out. We see another highlight for the WHC. Then we hear it.
> 
> DANUNNUNUNUN DANUNUN DANUNUNUNUN DANUNUN NUNUN
> 
> ...


Bah gawd five stars

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

She still employed?!


----------



## Liomaz (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm not sure why this RAW kinda sucked.. lol it had potential but I guess it's just the bad writing/ideas.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

is Alicia Fox a heel or a face? because its like she changes each week


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Hypno said:


> They're gonna swerve us. Cena and Del Rio will be in the ring. Lights go out. We see another highlight for the WHC. Then we hear it.
> 
> DANUNNUNUNUN DANUNUN DANUNUNUNUN DANUNUN NUNUN
> 
> ...


What's next? Eddie coming out of nowhere? Owen descending from the rafters?


----------



## julesm (Feb 28, 2012)

Kaitlyn has the most annoying theme ever.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like Alicia Fox is heel tonight.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

They're trying to hype this match up like its gonna be amazing but we all know it's just gonna end with a run in from Henry or Ziggler.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Why does Layla follow Kaitlyn around now?


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Jobber entrance for Alicia Fox


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

didn't know Alicia Fox still had a job to be honest


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That Kaitlyn theme.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

PLZ Vince do it


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Why in the actual fuck is Layla with Kaitlyn?


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

Guerrero and Benoit will be the next two champs they highlight.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

Kaitlyn, would you?


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> TIME FOR SOME DIVAZZZZZZZZZ!


Imagine if the crowd goes all out for this?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Kaitlyn's music should go back to the original, her current one is so generic.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hypno said:


> They're gonna swerve us. Cena and Del Rio will be in the ring. Lights go out. We see another highlight for the WHC. Then we hear it.
> 
> DANUNNUNUNUN DANUNUN DANUNUNUNUN DANUNUN NUNUN
> 
> ...


Benoit faking his death. Biggest swerve of all time :russo


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Kaitlin's theme :lmao:lmao:lmao

Alicia:yum:, Layla:yum:, Kaitlin:yum:, Divas:yum::yum::yum:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

:mark: Layla


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Alicia Fox was still hired?!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Sheamus is on ION TV? I will skip that channel forever and a day then. 

Say what you will about her, but if she were willing and I had an hour, I'd never need to have sex again. Damn she's hot!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Hypno said:


> They're gonna swerve us. Cena and Del Rio will be in the ring. Lights go out. We see another highlight for the WHC. Then we hear it.
> 
> DANUNNUNUNUN DANUNUN DANUNUNUNUN DANUNUN NUNUN
> 
> ...


Oh god I'd rep you but I'm on my phone :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

I'm legit surprised that Alicia Fox is still hired.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> Fucking Sheamus!


:lmao I love you man!


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

the main reason teh show feel lack luster guys is cause the damn crowd refuse to get up out of their seats.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

They better show vids of Bret and Warrior.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And Alicia appears out of nowhere

and Layla is reliving her Studio 54 days.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

WTF is going on with this Layla accompanying Kaitlyn to the ring bullshit?


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Alicia Fox is the ultimate tweener


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

So glad my girl Rih-Rih is back on TV!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn it, someone please get a camera on Layla's backside.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Where's AJ  WE WANT PUPPIES

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

so when is Layla going back as a heel again?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice to see Layla again :mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Alicia Fox has definitely surpassed Paul WIGHT status in terms of most unnecessary and unexplained heel/face turns in history.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Andy Murray > Raw


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Cole burying Andy Murray lol.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol. Talking about Wimbledon.
Then Cole yawns.

SO BORING.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Why again are they connecting the World Heavyweight Championship with the NWA/WCW Championships? They've made it specifically clear that it is NOT supposed to be connected. I suppose that they need to hype the WHC to seem like its the same level as the WWE title prestige-wise. 

Anyway, next champions should be Rock and Goldberg or DDP.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Wimbledon mention :mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Whatever happened to that image of Alicia Fox with "WHY?" as the caption? Still the only thing I think when she's on the screen.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Kaitlyn/Alicia is happening, JBL talks about tennis.

:cena2


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Alicia Foxx still works in WWE?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Props to the Beagle lobster pic..

Nice outfit Alicia. Do Iowa strip clubs let you take home the outfits after working happy hour on Mondays?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And that match happened.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Alicia Fox turns more than Kane and Big Show combined.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Kaitlyn's spear is 10x better than Edge's


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Cyon said:


> Why does Layla follow Kaitlyn around now?


maybe its like the Eve/Kelly Kelly thing before?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

HI, AJ!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

AJ is here so now I care.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Where's AJ  WE WANT PUPPIES
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


AS IF SHE HAS ANY


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Swear to god I just heard Alica's rib cracked


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

didn't Kaitlyn have an "affair"with Dolph


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

Big E wearing a half painted wall there


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

welp...

I got everything I care about out of this raw


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The title on aj looks like the wwe title on a caw 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

AJs music? *looks up*..Oh she's wearing pants. *looks back down*


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

What the fuck has Kaitlyn done to her lips?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

That belt barely fits around AJ's waist


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Big E and his fresh shirts :lol


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

#AJ #datass


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Swear to god I just heard Alica's rib cracked


I did too. That's... ow. Fuck.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Is Wade Barrett still sweating out Alicia Fox perm?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> AS IF SHE HAS ANY


Aye that's my girl.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So Ziggler suddenly doesn't hang out with Big E and AJ now?


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

aj has a small rack and butt.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Kaitlyn kinda looks like Tris Stratus with brown dyed hair


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

AJ says Kaitlyn is trash, crowd gets offended.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Holy shit?


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

I love big e's shirts


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Dat ass


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Time for an epic AJ burial on the mic! GO AJ!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

AJ! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

himwaetheface said:


> Big E wearing a half painted wall there


Looks like the wallpaper in my bathroom.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

BE A STAR!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't get it. She looks super good in that red dress.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So we're doing this again, WWE....because it worked so well for Mickie.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Thats right WWE, BE A STAR!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Be a STAR, bitches.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Be a bully, not a star.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Dead at her face still being thin.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kaityln lost weight fast dam


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Damn...AJ is my favorite diva in awhile...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Expect thousands of fat women to complain to the corporate website for WWE making fun of big women.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

BBW! BBW! BBW! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Lol at That photoshopped pic


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Big E :lmao

What a boss.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

lol could rap that belt around AJ twice.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

so that's where AJ & Big E where tonight


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Got to love Big E's shirts.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

yummy pic


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Interesting. I'm going to search up these pre-WWE images of Kaitlyn :vince3


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

yeah..I still would


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah.......can we go back to Divas not having storylines please?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Be a Star everybody. At least a Heel is being Heelish.................for once


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Commentary not really saying anything during that match (can't blame them I guess) and now fake pictures. Someone stop this crazy roller coaster, I need to get off.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol stephs hair


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So I guess that AJ and Ziggler thing is over now huh? :lol


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Stephanie's the worst.

That mug.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Steph looking rough.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Was hoping AJ would have shown this one:


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Big E, wearing clothes, when did this start?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Stephanie!!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Stephanie. :mark: :mark: :mark:

Hot as ever.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck you, Steph.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd spunk on her tits.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL @ Layla supporting Kaitlyn when Layla did even worse to Mickie(piggy) James.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Cyon said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Got to love Big E's shirts.


YES!


----------



## jml4life (Jul 11, 2011)

AJ's voice is annoying as shit.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I never want to see Steph like that again.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Stephanie's balls have dropped. She sounds like Shawn from Boy Meets World.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Can't blame Vickie for not watching the show. her husband died. hasn't she been through enough?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Stephanie suddenly looks old.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

...Are we supposed to like the McMahons? They're all complaining about things that happen on Raw all the time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow. Stephanie totally looks like her dad in drag.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn AJ :yum:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Get Sasquatch and Vickie off the TV. Maddox can stay.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Second week in a row, no sighting of Barrett.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Vickie doesn't watch her own show? No wonder why it's been so bad need a good GM :troll. WTF Stephanie?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Pathetic that diva feuds are compiled of nothing but fat jokes or saying a woman looks like a man...


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*This RAW is so dead, I refresh this page when I get to the last page - and it's still on the last page.*


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Would still bang Steph.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

You sure AJ had the right pic?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Wtf does Vickie have to do? She literally does fuck all. How is that stressful?


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Steph's guns are bigger than Brad Maddox's.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

RAW hasn't been truly unpredictable since about 2003, honey.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The goddamn McMahon-Levesques being assholes to officials they themselves appointed on a weekly basis is actually not my idea of entertaining television.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Da fuck is Vickie going on about?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

it's a trap vickie Steph will kill you


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

lmao making fun of fat people.

Be A Star


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"Anything can happen" would've happened in 1998.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Why are the only backstage segments/interviews/mic time we ever get with fucking Vickie Guerrero and the McMahons? Put this shit on the App, let the actual wrestlers have promo time to develop their characters and give people are reason to care about them. Apparently PTPs had a pre-match interview, Cole mentioned that Ziggler said something to AJ but nobody is any the wiser unless they've downloaded the fucking App.

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

DEM TITS


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Stephanie forgetting she's the head of creative and approves this shit


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Stephanie the alpha bitch.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

more wasted time on this angle that is not going anywhere.

but in better news, stephs tits look great. :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I'm guessing this all leads to Vickie quitting?


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Stephanie's balls have dropped. She sounds like Shawn from Boy Meets World.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

CoverD said:


> Pathetic that diva feuds are compiled of nothing but fat jokes or saying a woman looks like a man...


Or saying that one is a whore.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

RAW UNPREDICTABLE?
Okay Steph.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Vickie


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL at Vickie not watching her own show.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I cant stand Vickie, but this shit is retarded and makes no sense.

And Steph looks more and more like a man each week.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Vickie you are FIRED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Big Dog said:


> Second week in a row, no sighting of Barrett.


Week two: still no sightings of Barrett, hope diminishing. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Steph's tits are as big as her balls.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Big Dog said:


> Second week in a row, no sighting of Barrett.


He's doing some promotional work in Asia. I heard.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The WWE has ruined these backstage segments when they started showing the crowd watching the backstage segment.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Job evaluation?

Vickie Guerrero on the casting couch?

mmmm.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time for some Vickie shaming next week.

And I know exactly what's going to happen next week. BULLSHIT.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

re: that segment. This RAW. Life in general.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Cyon said:


> Stephanie the alpha bitch.


Yeah. 

Unpredictable she says? Ok. I'm done.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm sorry, but Stephanie is just plain boring on the mic. It feels like a chore to listen to her.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

That segment sucked ass


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Oh, great! Another GM job evaluation! Those are always great TV!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Why is Vickie the most sympathetic character on RAW?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Please fire Vickie and for real not just on the show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Why are they trying to make us feel bad for Vickie?


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Vickie just looks like she has ball bag breath.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

God Steph :yum:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What the fuck is Brad Maddox's purpose? Might as well put a badly dressed gay scarecrow next to Vickie.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Raw unpredictable? HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hypno said:


> Job evaluation?
> 
> Vickie Guerrero on the casting couch?
> 
> mmmm.


Dayum haha.

Stephanie McMahon, New GM of RAW. If only she'd be like she was when in charge of Smackdown!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Raw is not unpredictable. You know going in the show has a great chance of sucking and that John Cena will suck the life out of you as a wrestling fan.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Xevoz said:


> Wtf does Vickie have to do? She literally does fuck all. How is that stressful?


----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh (Jun 8, 2013)

Hypno said:


> Job evaluation?
> 
> Vickie Guerrero on the casting couch?
> 
> mmmm.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> You sure AJ had the right pic?


:moyes1


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

wrestle_champion said:


> Or saying that one is a whore.


Have there ever been classy feuds?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

kokepepsi said:


> lol stephs hair


I'm so glad I'm not the only one who noticed that :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here comes another banning for quoting the Henry gif :lmao


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Sees Suits preview*

DAT BITCH! Betrayed Mike Ross.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bryan D. said:


>


What just happened.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

About time Vickie gets fired


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

SP103 said:


> What the fuck is Brad Maddox's purpose? Might as well put a badly dressed gay scarecrow next to Vickie.


The fuck you mean "What's his purpose?"

HE IS THE FUCKING *MADDOX*.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTINNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!


Seriously? You had to quote that!?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> lmao making fun of fat people.
> 
> Be A Star


:lol

They suspend kids in school for calling people fat nowadays...

What about teh children WWE...You no send right message!!! :HHH2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Job Evaluation for Vickie Guerrero next week:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Fuck those stupid henry gifs

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

getting real tired of those Henry gifs


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I'd LOL if Brad Maddox was made full time GM


----------



## jml4life (Jul 11, 2011)

Stephanie is ugly as shit now.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Raw unpredictable? Lets be honest, Steph, the last time it was unpredictable was before you became head of creative.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i'll be happy if Vickie is fired next week


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Signs everywhere


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

On a real note guys, is it bad if I actually feel kind of bad for Vickie? She is right in the sense that HHH, Steph and Vince are AWFUl executives with their overlapping orders. If this is really how WWE is managed no wonder it's in the toilet :side:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

x78 said:


> Oh, great! Another GM job evaluation! Those are always great TV!


The last in-ring "job evaluation" we had was interrupted by a returning Undertaker. We need something like it again.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Since Steph came back, I've lost even more interest in this show. It's more fun reading this thread than watching Raw.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Vickie, you are...FIRED!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Joseph92 said:


> The WWE has ruined these backstage segments when they started showing the crowd watching the backstage segment.


They ruined backstage segments when every conversation is shoulder to shoulder.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So is Hornswoggle gonna be the new GM?:vince


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Popeyes and Kfc back to back ads


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> You sure AJ had the right pic?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

RVD!


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

RVD RVD RVD


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Swear I saw Benoit in RVD's package


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

CODYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Shane oh Shane. Please save the company.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Amber B said:


> They ruined backstage segments when every conversation is shoulder to shoulder.


Still better than TNA trying to make every back stage segment a hidden camera spyjob.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

RVD promo! :mark:


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

demons1 said:


> On a real note guys, is it bad if I actually feel kind of bad for Vickie? She is right in the sense that HHH, Steph and Vince are AWFUl executives with their overlapping orders. If this is really how WWE is managed no wonder it's in the toilet :side:


I.E.-Creative


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Steph's gone full Chyna.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Punter said:


> God Steph :yum:


That chick is hotter than Steph.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RVD in slow & stop motion. Glad WWE is getting them ready for his return then


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Sandow swag :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

So why does Sandow hang out with Cody?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Those RVD chants sounded piped in.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Save Us Rhodes Scholars.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sandow looking dapper in a suit :yum:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

SANDOW HAS A MIC! 

Oh please give me something good.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

MARK

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

The winner of the MITB just came out with Cody.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Popeyes and Kfc back to back ads


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Damn 60 seconds. Missed my window.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Man wtf why arent these guys tag team champs yet


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL the jobber MITB match.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Fully expected an "I kill you" in a high pitched voice after that "SILENCE"


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

All heel MITB?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

And here comes the nightly Cody Rhodes job


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Heel vs Heel match?

nice to see.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

IMA MOUF BREATHER


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Cesaro is now residing in the US?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Heel vs heel match? Way to kill the crowd further.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


>


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Cesaro :mark: :mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

This all but confirms that TRS will screw each other at MITB leading to a Sandow-Cody feud.
Cesaro-Cody? This will be good.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SAVE US CESARO


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They really dropped the ball with Cesaro. Sad.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

The only person I wouldn't want winning that WHC ladder match is Swagger


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

CESARO! :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rhodes better win dammit :cuss:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Or watching Raw.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey Cesaro?!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol Cesaro and Colter love this duo more than swagger and colter


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Punter said:


> God Steph :yum:


Who's that chick?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Interesting... they're really gonna build the SD MITB through heel vs. heel matches.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

C'mon let Cody Rhodes win. He's awesome.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Cesaro vs. Rhodes? If they give this time it should be good.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is known as the "viewers fleeing" segment of the week.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Punter said:


> God Steph :yum:












Also, SWAGGIE!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, Colter. Attack those gays.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Alright a Cesaro/Rhodes match.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

#WETHEPEOPLE


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

This crowd sucks. Show hasn't been that bad, but the crowd being dead has made it worse.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Crowd gets offended by the truth when Sandow calls them mouth-breathers.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

DEAR LORD THAT HEAT IS DEAFENING.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Zeb Colter a heel? I think not.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Ugghhh why can't all the immigrants come and invade this show

And then destroy the institution of Jack Swagger while they're at it


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

fuck me and my big mouth I had to mention swagger


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cesaro and Colter = GREATNESS :clap


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Swagger Time


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Zeb Colter for President.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Zeb with his GOAT stable.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

That theme tune


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

If they put a nazi sign on Ryback's forehead and put him with Zeb Coulter itll be the scariest heel ever.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Now that's a stable I can get behind


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

this is interesting at least?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Uncle Zeb's Militia has assembled


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SP103 said:


> Still better than TNA trying to make every back stage segment a hidden camera spyjob.


I'll take a conversation looking like a real conversation over the nonsense WWE continues to do.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cesaro>Swagger


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Barrett should be a Red Coat


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Colter's Militia.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Heel vs Heel?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA PEEEEEEEEOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPLE!


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Swaggers theme :mark: :mark:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm glad they're using this rhetoric to gain heat in fucking heel vs. heel match.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Punter said:


> God Steph :yum:


Breh, Steph fell off. This chick got it goin tho


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Zeb Colter can't insult Cody Rhodes cuz he's about as American bred white boy as they come.

The All american american american is back!!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Who's that chick?


Vira Solovey


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

It's Nailz Mk II


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Heel vs Heel time to fap.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Lmao at the WEED THE PEOPLE chant

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Cesaro and Swagger could be a very good team.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

How many more different attires is Cesaro going to have? The WWE are _still_ unsure what they want him to look like / what gimmick he should have.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

"We The People" chants


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Whoever is twittering (or whatever the term is) about Vickie need their heads examined :sandow


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

we the people chant


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

"We the people" chant! :lol


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Are they chanting "We the People" pffft


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

weed the people chants!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA PEEEEEEEEOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPLE!


:lol


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Do you think even the talent sort of tuned out at some level?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Swagger/Cesaro chants!...sorta!


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

Love Zeb, he is always right as well.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> Barrett should be a Red Coat



Lol Don't give them any ideas


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

ToddTheBod said:


> How many more different attires is Cesaro going to have? The WWE are _still_ unsure what they want him to look like / what gimmick he should have.


Why does he have to be limited to one pair of trunks?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

We the people chants :mark:


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU GO TO THE SOUTH


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Swagger? I couldn't care less about him, honestly.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL! 

We the People chant!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Amber B said:


>


Lol, this gif gets me everytime.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Luckily we've got a guy from Switzerland here who's gonna stand up to the American government.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cesaro vs Rhodes is actually a decent matchup, both can wrestle!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> How many more different attires is Cesaro going to have? The WWE are _still_ unsure what they want him to look like / what gimmick he should have.


I want the beret and sunglasses to return.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome back Swaggy.. Just in time to be in another MITB match in which you take no bumps and cruise your sorry ass way through a shitty WWE career. 

Just pack it the fuck up and take your talents to TNA. Second thought, just pack up the 0 talent you possess and go start teaching Gym class here in the arena tomorrow morning. A block starts at 8:20am.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

They are chanting weed not we

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

PoisonMouse said:


> THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU GO TO THE SOUTH


Iowa. The New South I guess.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

We the People chants


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

"WE THE PEOPLE"

Listen to that crowd chanting for Cena.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

So the only guy not to show up from the WHC MITB match tonight is Barrett?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

3rd has been much better.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Cesaro wins the MITB please


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

This match should have been longer. Given time they could have pulled off a nice match


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

man fuck this crowd.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Rhodes even loses to heel midcarders. WWE just has no faith in this motherfucker.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Rhodes gets pinned more than underage girls around Lawler.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Not too long ago Cody was one of the most promising and clear future main eventers....now...eh. He's really a joy to watch wrestle too


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rhodes losing










I don't understand


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The silence was deafening in that match.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

I enjoyed that :lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

This close.....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Neutralizer


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol HHH before The Rock.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Disappointed with that HHH video, he should of been the WHC one


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Stop fucking having Rhodes job, please!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Talk about a burial montage


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Triple H and Booker T


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Of course they had to show Triple H. Of course.

Booker T? Stop it. He held the WCW title 5 times in like 3 months.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Bret Hart, The Undertaker, Shawn Michaels, & THE FUCKING ROCK get skipped....

but Triple H makes the cut. 


Yeeeeeeah.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Hypno said:


> Rhodes gets pinned more than underage girls around Lawler.


.......... 




I AM THE MASTER OF ALL BURIALS 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

so I am guessing they are alluding the lineage of the World Heavyweight Championship to the NWA/WCW Championship?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dr.Boo said:


>


:lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn Cody can't catch a break, haha.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You guys know it's a bad sign to win around MITB time, yes? Apparently not. No, I don't think Cody will win but he at least has a chance due to how poorly he's been booked lately. Shitty logic, but it's what WWE runs with.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Huh when I think Triple H and championships I think world heavyweight championship not wwe championship


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

We The People chant :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Holy shit, how much time are they giving to this Cena/Del Rio match? If as long as they're gonna have left when their entrances are done... Vince really does have a hard-on for these two.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

PoisonMouse said:


> THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU GO TO THE SOUTH


Iowa isn't in the south.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

The champ packages are adjusted for kid's attention spans. Also Rhodes losing to Cesaro means as much as Cesaro winning.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So Bret Hart, The Undertaker, Shawn Michaels, & THE FUCKING ROCK get skipped....
> 
> but Triple H makes the cut.
> 
> ...


There is maybe 2 more commercials. 

Don't be surprised if they make it in. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

sbuch said:


> so I am guessing they are alluding the lineage of the World Heavyweight Championship to the NWA/WCW Championship?


No, they have been showing off NWA champions all night.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No sign of the 5 time WWF Champion and GOAT??


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Would laugh so hard if the next World Heavyweight Championship clip they show is HHH.

Most probably be JBL though.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Hypno said:


> Rhodes gets pinned more than underage girls around Lawler.


:vince2


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

TripleG said:


> So Bret Hart, The Undertaker, Shawn Michaels, & THE FUCKING ROCK get skipped....
> 
> but Triple H makes the cut.
> 
> ...


Triple H should have been there.

But, the others you mentioned should have as well. 
Anyway, it's not a big deal.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

News flash WWE.....This is not the first time there has been a champion vs champion match!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Of course they had to show Triple H. Of course.
> 
> Booker T? Stop it. He held the WCW title 5 times in like 3 months.


Why wouldn't they? Regardless of your personal feelings, he's still had many awesome title reigns. They're not going to ignore that just to please a few fans on the internet.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Batista is down


----------



## julesm (Feb 28, 2012)

PoisonMouse said:


> THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU GO TO THE SOUTH


Somebody needs a map...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TripleG said:


> So Bret Hart, The Undertaker, Shawn Michaels, & THE FUCKING ROCK get skipped....
> 
> but Triple H makes the cut.
> 
> ...


H is clearly partly responsible for that. Gotta feed that ego.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bryan D. said:


> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA PEEEEEEEEOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPLE!


I hate this thread :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Zeb's Militia could be a fun midcard stable


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Arcade said:


> Iowa isn't in the south.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Gamblor said:


> Holy shit, how much time are they giving to this Cena/Del Rio match? If as long as they're gonna have left when their entrances are done... Vince really does have a hard-on for these two.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

No HBK and Taker?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Someone show some boob gifs 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

damn that match was boring


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> This close.....


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I hope Cena/ADR does a horrible quarter and overrun.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

:lol people taking it to new heights tonight, moaning about who or who wasn't picked for a fucking history lesson. Who gives a fuck, they're not going to show you them all.

OH FUCK, THEY MISSED OUT BIG SHOWS REIGN!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I net Vince sits in the back during ADR matches screaming "boo him for the love of me boo him".


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Thunder Cookies? 

THE FUCK ARE THUNDER COOKIES?!?!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Someone show some boob gifs
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App












better?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Let's turn this thread into a cleavage thread. 

Yeah. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Not too long ago Cody was one of the most promising and clear future main eventers....now...eh. He's really a joy to watch wrestle too


There still time for Rhodes to become that. He's only 27 which is why I'm not too worried about him right now. He has a good 5 to 6 years for him left to get into main event scene.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Bella Twins :yum:


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Bellas and Eva Marie :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The 'Did you know?' things should be changed to 'Do you even care?'


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

TWINS


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

That diva acting!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

PoisonMouse said:


> THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU GO TO THE SOUTH


Iowa isn't even in the south.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

DAFUQ am I watching right now.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh for fuck sake...


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

PLEASE MAKE IT STOP


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

0.3 segment


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Bellas.

Get....the fuck......out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Who is that chick with the kool-aid hair?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

They really are advertising this Total Divas thing huh.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

These camera shots :lmao


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Who are these bimbos?


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

The combined STDs in that group of 4 would be enough to wipe out Africa.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

And not a single fuck was given that day.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Gamblor said:


> Holy shit, how much time are they giving to this Cena/Del Rio match? If as long as they're gonna have left when their entrances are done... Vince really does have a hard-on for these two.


Isn't that the truth.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

TripleG said:


> So Bret Hart, The Undertaker, Shawn Michaels, & THE FUCKING ROCK get skipped....
> 
> but Triple H makes the cut.
> 
> ...



That was the 1st hhh montage, they have 4 more they are gonna show before they get to cena.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

That red head chick is soooooooo hot.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

......................

What up with this scene?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who are those 2 whores?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Y2-Jerk said:


> better?


Damn!!!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

There is that red chick!!!!! So hot.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

JoJo and Eva Marie with TV time while Ziggler, AJ, Prime Time Players and The Shield are on the App.

.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

the twins burying the rest of the divas


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I really don't know anymore.
I just don't know. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey WWE, did you know that you are the most self congratulatory media whores ever? 

Seriously, you all make Disney look modest.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> News flash WWE.....This is not the first time there has been a champion vs champion match!


There was never this big of hoopla when Bryan and Punk wrestled those 2 times back when they were champs last year in Jan or Feb on Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That red-haired chick. :mark:

But yeah fuck this segment.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WWE.

Making women seem like insufferable cunts since 1996.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

TJC93 said:


> The 'Did you know?' things should be changed to 'Do you even care?'


:lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

WHAT IS THE POINT OF THIS

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

going at nattys weight? YEAH SO GOOD


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

These camera cuts. I can't.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

oh jesus...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao at this "acting."

This is your WWE, folks.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

They could have had a character building segment here, but we get this...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bellas you girls couldn't find work outside WWE so thats why yall came back.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh my god, I fucking can't with these Divas. :lmao


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Every Divas feud involves calling the best wrestlers fat.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

What' with the multishot camera angles? :lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Stop the pain!!!


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Dafuq is up with these camera shots :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

2 of the ladies there I do not recognise.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Boob gifs making this raw more awesome....


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

This summer in Diva segments is going to be like a never-ending episode of Real Housewives.

I don't know if this is a good thing or bad thing yet.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Fucking commercial for an E! show. Get on with it!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Terrible camera shots. :lol


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

I turned the channel tell me when the show is back on


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just...


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Dafuq wuz dat?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I muted this to watch some AAW, but let me guess what happening:

Nothing worth recapping.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

If any of you watch Total Divas I'm ashamed of you. This needs to be cancelled ASAP.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Thunder Cookies?
> 
> THE FUCK ARE THUNDER COOKIES?!?!


:lol that's what i'd like to know as well


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

Here's a segment for all of their "hard" work.
:vince2:vince2:vince2:vince2:vince2


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

This Diva's segment is engrossing television right here.

Character, dialogue, plot, intrigue, this has the lot


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I swear I could smell Playtex and herpes during that promo.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow, everything about this is just....

The acting....

The dialogue.....

I just cannot.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

And so, it begins!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WTF is this?! fpalm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What was that? The fuck was that?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WYATTS ARE COMING NEXT WEEK! YES!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Next week the family is here 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Dark Church said:


> If any of you watch Total Divas I'm ashamed of you. This needs to be cancelled ASAP.


I agree

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

NEXT WEEK :mark: :mark:


----------



## julesm (Feb 28, 2012)

NexS.E.S said:


> Every Divas feud involves calling the best wrestlers fat.


Be a star.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

HE'sS COMING NEXT WEEK :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Eurgh they've advertised the Wyatts in advance? FFS


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Finally a Union in wrestling, albeit the Divas. Jesse Ventura would be happy.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

If this is an insight into the new Divas show then I can't wait to see it!







Said nobody ever.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

NEXT WEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## ugotrage (Dec 21, 2012)

wyatt family offical next week :mark: :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Wait, they debut next week? Sweet.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm not watching that Total Divas shit.

That awful promo made it even worse.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Wyatt's are the only ones who can save the show. For us. The crowd is gone.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

wyatts next week!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wyatt tweeting makes him look like a damn dweeb.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Total Divas is definitely gonna flop fpalm


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Eurgh they've advertised the Wyatts in advance? FFS


Erm, Wyatt said it himself.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Next Fucking Week!!!!!!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mexican Price is Right.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

This divas segment.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> If any of you watch Total Divas I'm ashamed of you. This needs to be cancelled ASAP.


Can it be any better or worse then what we're watching now?

Con - Watching more divas acting.

Pro - No chance of Miz appearing.

So far that's a push.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

epic pop for del rio


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

that del rio pop!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

They have ruined that debut. It should of been a surprise. And now this main event will suck. I hope the crowd shits over it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Got something to look forward to next week!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

No Del Rio response as usual.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The crowd is in so much awe, they can't make a sound as Del Rio enters the ring


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao

The crowd gives no fuck about about Del Rio


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Wyatt next week :mark:


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

RDEvans said:


> HE'sS COMING NEXT WEEK :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:



HE'S BEEN HERE THE WHOLE TIME, REMEMBER


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

I think this is the loudest pop ADR's ever gotten.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Pro - No chance of Miz appearing.


:lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Berbz said:


> Erm, Wyatt said it himself.


Obviously been told to


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

Even with this crowd giving no reactions all night, Del Rio STILL somehow managed to get one quieter than everyone else...


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Wyatt family to debut during vickie's job evaluation :/


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

NO FUCKS GIVEN.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He smacked the shit out of Ricardo with that thing.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

This crowd during Rio's entrance is so dead even the crickets have stopped chirping.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The Wyatt family is finally coming next week. Good I was getting worried they would delay it to long.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I see the Wyatt family burying 3MB hard in their debut.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh god no they are going to give Cena and Del Rio 20+ minutes.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Wyatt family is coming! :mark:


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

we're comin...next week


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Pffft why cant Del Rio at least come back with his old school theme and car entrance?!?!?!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> If any of you watch Total Divas I'm ashamed of you. This needs to be cancelled ASAP.


I'm sorry. I just can't resist :lmao :lmao :lmao

I know I'll see y'all in the discussion threads, don't even try frontin'


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Del Rio vs Cena.

At the end Ziggler attacks Del Rio and Henry destroys Cena, standing over him with the title.
Predictable bullshit. I'm outta here. Good night everybody.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

No Ricardo = absolute crickets for Alberto Del Borio. This piece of crap is the world heavyweight champion? after all those great champions? rofl.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Wyatt family next week? :mark:

I would masturbate, but god watches you, so I won't


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Cena/Del Rio starting early plus the over the top promotion of the match like it's Hogan vs The Rock :fpalm


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

They've been doing Wyatt vignettes every week for like 2 months now. How could their debut POSSIBLY be a surprise?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

ANybody else see the crowd anticipating Cena?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

We want some Mark Henry in the main-event.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

nobody gives a fuck about fandango. nobody gives a fuck about del rio.

vince you are out of touch


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

"Alberto Del Reeieielull"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why the fuck would you bring them in the week of a pay per view?
What is Cole smoking or drinking because home boy is faded.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I wonder if Cena will get the biggest pop of the night


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Everybody is trashing the main event. 

I have a feeling something will happen. 



... CENAWINSLOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Pffft why cant Del Rio at least come back with his old school theme and car entrance?!?!?!


why can't he go back to getting his head kicked off by CROCOP


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Alberto del Ruuuuh :cole3 wtf


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Punter said:


> Wyatt family next week? :mark:
> 
> I would masturbate, but god watches you, so I won't


HOLY FUCK :lol :lol :lol That GIF


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

GOD said:


> *nobody gives a fuck about fandango.* nobody gives a fuck about del rio.
> 
> vince you are out of touch


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Dalexian said:


> They've been doing Wyatt vignettes every week for like 2 months now. How could their debut POSSIBLY be a surprise?


It would of been unplanned, unsuspecting in the middle of a promo or match. Now we know when they are coming no more guessing it kills it for me

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I couldn't care less about this Main Event, to be honest...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Everybody is trashing the main event.
> 
> I have a feeling something will happen.
> 
> ...


By countout :troll


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Punter said:


> Wyatt family next week? :mark:
> 
> I would masturbate, but god watches you, so I won't


God is liking this?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So, based on most of the comments here, tonight's RAW so far is basically like this?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

is that guy jeff hardy?


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

I swear I want to like del rio. he's not bad in the ring and had a great back ground in wrestling before WWE. Dunno why he can't get over


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TankOfRate said:


> I'm sorry. I just can't resist :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I know I'll see y'all in the discussion threads, don't even try frontin'


I'll be there for sure lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Longer title reigns-Check
Heel and face turns faster than WWE can produce shitty direct to DVD movies-Check
John Cena never turns heel-Check
92 twitter mentions-Check
0 Tout Mentions-Check

Yup.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Why the fuck would you bring them in the week of a pay per view?
> What is Cole smoking or drinking because home boy is faded.


Because a few more weeks of vignettes and you get bored. YOU said it yourself.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

For anyone like myself who has no interest in the main event.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Even the Wyatt vignette sucked this week.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Punter said:


> God Steph :yum:


Steph was never that hot, not even in her prime. This chick puts her to shame. :clap


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't know why I stayed up to watch this tonight..I really don't.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Cyon said:


> So, based on most of the comments here, tonight's RAW so far is basically like this?


The cow is the crowd.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> It would of been unplanned, unsuspecting in the middle of a promo or match. Now we know when they are coming no more guessing it kills it for me
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


agreed.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Kinda glad the Wyatt debut isn't in front of THIS crowd...


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

RAW HAS BEEN PAINFUL TONIGHT...PAINFUL.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Del Rio vs Cena


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Cyon said:


> So, based on most of the comments here, tonight's RAW so far is basically like this?


Nah not even as hilarious as that gif


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

these hicks love cena


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Crowd wakes up for Cena.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cycloneon said:


> Everybody is trashing the main event.
> 
> I have a feeling something will happen.
> 
> ...


:cena5 :cena5 :cena5


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Big Dog said:


> I don't know why I stayed up to watch this tonight..I really don't.


I'm sure you don't. And you'll be back next week too I bet.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:cena3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

listen to this high school gym go crazy for cena!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Why not have it say "We're coming....next week."at the end of the promo instead of Cole inexplicable knowing when they're arriving. I can hear him now "King we've heard plenty of uh "disturbing" things about the Wyatt family"
puke


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

"Rise Above Hate" sign? i thought we were past that era of Cena?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck this. Can we just have Henry rape Cena backstage and Ziggler attack Del Rio?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Yawn Cena... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena pop of the night..


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Steph was never that hot, not even in her prime. This chick puts her to shame. :clap


depends on dat ass


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Why is Raw in the Impact Zone tonight?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:cena2


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

DEM BOOS :datass


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeaaahhhh.... I think I'll skip this match.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Dr.Boo said:


> Del Rio vs Cena


Would rep but must spread.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Cyon said:


> So, based on most of the comments here, tonight's RAW so far is basically like this?


With a little bit of this:


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

DA CHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMP ISSSSSSSSS HUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

So Punk appearing on Smackdown is now a "special appearance" :cole1


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Crowd wakes up for Cena.


I called that shit! Where's the forum meltdown lol?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

OVERPUSHED DICK VS OVERPUSHED VINCE FAIL 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cyon said:


> So, based on most of the comments here, tonight's RAW so far is basically like this?


At least the Cows took a bump.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

"THE CHAMP IS HERE"

Oh Lawler.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rise above Cancer? Cena is a wrestling cancer.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No one greater? Fuck you Cole. I'm turning to BET to see if I can be entertained by blacks. Ugh.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Del Rio is there and nobody gives a fuck.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cyon said:


> So, based on most of the comments here, tonight's RAW so far is basically like this?


Probably more appropriately this.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

And more and more and more people they miss on that list.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol, They ripped off the beer money shirt that cena has!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

This crowd popped for Cena.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Everytime King says "The Champ is Here" a kitten dies


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

No way will this live up the the Bryan/Orton main event last week.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh here we fucking go. Trying to convince us that Cena is the greatest of all time, should have known that's what all those videos were for.

Fuck off and die WWE. Cena isn't even close.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is it sad that I can't even muster the energy to get pissed off at Cena anymore?


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

'm 'a nail ya.
To Jamie Noble's trailer.
And then I dare ya, to run around and cause a scare.
Give people shakes and make them change their underwear.
I'm on top, it's my fault that you're under there.
You want a bear?
Have Baldo shave his back hair.
Fast, gotta go it's been a blast.
Came out the locker room stole Rey Mysterio's mask.
Tried to get 'Taker's cast but it was plastered on too tight.
Peace, I gotta go, about to hotwire his bike!
Word Life!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I want this raw to end so I can go on my ps3.. Come on. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

THE CHAMPS IS HERE! :cena3


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

hardly a fuck given for Del Rio


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't Justin Roberts win this match or somethin


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

And people are wondering why they booked this place, probably one of the few places that doesn't pop for anyone other than Cena.

:vince5 :vince3 :vince2 :vince


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

This isn't a title match, why are you announcing after the entrances.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Jhon Seeeeeeeenuuuuuuh


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

was that Mickie James in the crowd in green? :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol I LOVE how desperate Vince is get Cena over as "great." I guess that win over The Rock didn't even put him over the top. God, that guy sucks.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> I called that shit! Where's the forum meltdown lol?


Nobody cares enough anymore


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

This RAW has been so bad.... I'm actually kinda glad Cena is here.... 





Fuck, did I just say that? :cena


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Captain Insano said:


> depends on dat ass


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Not sure if :cena2 or Henry Cavill :hmm:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Yup. Make sure the kids see your shirt John. vince5


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh, and Del Rio can't get over because he's not a character. He's himself, and he's boring.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

With ten mins left somethings going to go down.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

WrestlinFan said:


> Why not have it say "We're coming....next week."at the end of the promo instead of Cole inexplicable knowing when they're arriving. I can hear him now "King we've heard plenty of uh "disturbing" things about the Wyatt family"
> puke


Even worse, Cole read it from their Tweet


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Dat Del Rio heat!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Tony Chimel > Justin Roberts


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Is it sad that I can't even muster the energy to get pissed off at Cena anymore?


Wait until he opens his mouth. Your anger will rise faster then a WF Boarder looking at an AJ ass pic.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Beside drugs JBL?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Lets Go Cena... Cena Sucks Chant, zzzzz


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Guys, don't be surprised if Ziggler attacks Rio. Then mark attacks Cena. 

Then next week it's del rio/henry vs ziggler/cena

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

cole just buried anyone that has held that wwe title. wow.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

connormurphy13 said:


> Everytime King says "The Champ is Here" a kitten dies


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> Pro - No chance of Miz appearing.


I despise Miz so that is a very valid point.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Cycloneon said:


> Guys, don't be surprised if Ziggler attacks Rio. Then mark attacks Cena.
> 
> Then next week it's del rio/henry vs ziggler/cena
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Im with you on that

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> Nobody cares enough anymore


:sad:. That and the show.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

I really liked Cena in Magic Mike


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena in his horrible shirt again this week


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Rest hold to start the fucking match? Del Rio exhausted already?

Damn these guys suck


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cole just gave us Del Rio's WWE accompishments. Big reason why he's not liked well.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

msi360-20 said:


> Tony Chimel > Justin Roberts


A bag of rocks > Justin Roberts


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Probably more appropriately this.


:lol that idiot has been watching too many botch cara tapes


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Berbz said:


> Because a few more weeks of vignettes and you get bored. YOU said it yourself.


Who cares if I'm bored. I'm bored of the vignettes but am excited for their debut. WWE doesn't know how to relax with overhyping and love to overhype something good until the wheels fall off prematurely. They could easily do just one promo per episode or go without a promo on one or two episodes. That would make everyone even more anxious.

If you want to debut someone with a buzz, you do it on the night of the pay per view or the night after one, not the Monday before it when everything will be focused on the the pay per view they won't be on.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

At least these 2 have good in ring chemestry together. Always put on good matches together.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So THIS is what it takes to get a ********* crowd hot. A steady does of :cena5


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

That smart Iowa crowd with the "Let's Go Cena, Cena sucks"

*SMART IOWA CROWD*

*SMART IOWA CROWD*

*SMART IOWA CROWD*


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Cena grew more than a centimeter of hair for the first time in like 4 years


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

OMG I found a link with no commentary. Makes Raw so much more enjoyable.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

THIS THREAD NEEDS MOAR CLEAVAGE 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Probably more appropriately this.


BAH GAWD, AS GOD AS MY WITNESS, SHE IS BROKEN IN HALF


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, if this were the ME of a PPV, you can be sure I won't be buying that shit...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:lawler gave us a rundown not 5 minutes ago of the legends that were shown.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

SUPAHCENNNAAAAAAA

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Probably more appropriately this.


Damn, I really wish someone would photoshop Hulk Hogan's face onto that guy's head.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Id rather punch myself in the dick then watch adr wrestle.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Henry is going to interfere and lay out Cena, then Del Rio is going to beat on him, then Ziggler comes down and saves Cena.

Thus the main event for next week

Ziggler/Cena vs Del Rio/Henry


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Cole on commentary. 

:bosh


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Xevoz said:


> OMG I found a link with no commentary. Makes Raw so much more enjoyable.


Or you can just mute the TV.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao What a piss poor Raw tonight...


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Gunnar II said:


> Even worse, Cole read it from their Tweet


Really? Oh god, cult leader badass Bray Wyatt.....tweets. They're trying really hard to ruin this before he even debuts.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This era has a name. The Magnificent Modern Era!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well there's Lawler trying to make Cena sound like the underdog to Mark Henry


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Fuck it, nevermore.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> No one greater? Fuck you Cole. I'm turning to BET to see if I can be entertained by blacks. Ugh.


i used to respect you util seeing this, never thought you'd say some shit like that....


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Or you can just mute the TV.


He/she said link; referring to a stream. Common sense.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I miss the Total Divas already.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Bryan D. said:


>












Well, this is fun.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd woke up for Cena :cena5


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This match...


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:cole3 Will Cena regain control of the match when we return?

Not really expecting anything different.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

This thread has legit kept me from giving up on this show. GG to everyone.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

looks like an episode of nitro in 2000


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> THIS THREAD NEEDS MOAR CLEAVAGE
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Xevoz said:


> OMG I found a link with no commentary. Makes Raw so much more enjoyable.


We need to hear the commentary so we can moan about it, a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i hate watching Del Rio wrestle


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I need to play The Last of Us.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

C'mon Cena, bury this boring talentless fuck.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

SJFC said:


> Well, this is fun.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

killacamt said:


> i used to respect you util seeing this, never thought you'd say some shit like that....


I'm joking, and I'm black. :kobe


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

SJFC said:


> Well, this is fun.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Or you can just mute the TV.


In England ATM. Don't have Sky. The link has the crowd and everything just not the commentary.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"You can't wrestle" chants :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Decent Raw tonight. But as always, highlighted by the piss poor commentary, the subpar Cena ME, and the funeral-type crowd.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

I guess Cena vs Del Rio is only good if its a gimmick match.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Saying "John Cena tapped out. He was crying for his mommy."
You got it wrong. Kurt Angle made me nervous. He was grabbing my salami


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

hanzou666 said:


>


:faint:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

SPOILER ALERT: 

CENA WINS, LOL :cena2


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Xevoz said:


> In England ATM. Don't have Sky. The link has the crowd and everything just not the commentary.


Really? It's fine for me on Virgin.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I'm joking, and I'm black. :kobe


We bros need to stick together


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

TJC93 said:


>


It's like wearing nothing at all!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

King Gimp said:


>


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Berbz said:


> It's like wearing nothing at all!


nothing at all nothing at all nothing at all

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Xevoz said:


> In England ATM. Don't have Sky. The link has the crowd and everything just not the commentary.


Oh, well, that's amazing. I bet Raw is a hundred times more enjoyable without having to listen to King and Cole's BS.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Headliner said:


> No one greater? Fuck you Cole. I'm turning to BET to see if I can be entertained by blacks. Ugh.












Just kidding.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Let's have some flashbacks of better times


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I'm joking, and I'm black. :kobe


:lol It's not a RAW thread if someone doesn't call you racist.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Hypno said:


> This thread has legit kept me from giving up on this show. GG to everyone.


:sandow You're welcome.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

How many rest holds will these boring fucks do this match?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

this match wont have a winner these are two of vince's guys so itll end with henry and ziggler running in


"OUT OF NOWHERE!" fuck off cole.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Amber B said:


>


Where are you people finding these gifs :lmao


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

And that's the FIFTH time Cole has said "Outta nowhere" so far tonight.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Might just watch this instead.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Anybody who breaks up the Fives Moves of Doom becomes me hero in that short moment.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

When was the last time Cena had a pro crowd that wasnt 50/50 split?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

this motherfucker shouldnt be doing drop kicks rton


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

This raw gets a 3/10


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Big Dog said:


> Really? It's fine for me on Virgin.


Never heard of Virgin before. Will have to ask my cousin if he has it


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Five moves

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2009-Trista...613&pid=100033&prg=7611&rk=1&sd=150958351851&




Tna should sue wwe. Look at roods shirt.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

John Cena with a dropkick OUTTA NOWHERE while Randy Orton is backstage saying this motherfucker don't need to be doing no dropkicks. rton


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Where are you people finding these gifs :lmao


You see the source there in the top left?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Dat Cena dropkick :cena5


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

This crowd cares as much about this match as I do. So zero shits are being given.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

King Gimp said:


>


Lita is like a walking, talking pair of tits. Gotta love it (er, them)


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

ugh


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Gezim said:


> This raw gets a 3/10


"That's harsh." - Bret Hart


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Goddamn, I just do not give a fuck. 

BRING OUT MARK HENRY!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

King Gimp said:


>


Holy Fuck! I wish I was CM Punk so I could give her my straight edge.:


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Five Knuckle Shuffle?


DAT AINT PG


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

5 moves of doom!


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Is it just me or was there no APP talk tonight?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Lovely german.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


>


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

richyque said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2009-Trista...613&pid=100033&prg=7611&rk=1&sd=150958351851&
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erm? Cena had that originally in 2005 with his very first WWE title run.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> Let's have some flashbacks of better times


Everything about him is amazing.










:homer


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I think that if ADR started sweating on me like he is currently doing, I would tap out.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Five Knuckle Shuffle :cena5


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

it's the battle of the no sells..TONIGHT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow this is bad.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Xevoz said:


> Never heard of Virgin before. Will have to ask my cousin if he has it


Virgin media, has sky sports channels.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

SEE THAT, CENA?! NOW, THAT'S HOW YOU BRIDGE A GERMAN SUPLEX. FROM NOW ON, THAT'S YOU BRIDGE A GERMAN SUPLEX.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Amber B said:


>


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Vickie's ass is getting fired next week.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

RandomLurker said:


> Is it just me or was there no APP talk tonight?


I heard it a few times


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Dark Church said:


> This crowd cares as much about this match as I do. So zero shits are being given.


Which is a damn shame. It was only two to three years ago when a WWE champ vs World champ match could've main evented a PPV.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

King Gimp said:


>


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Jerry "The King" Lawler

From respected wrestler to respected commentator to Cena dick sucker :lawler


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

Cole "WWF Champ"? Nice one


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are they chanting USA? 

Fuck this crowd.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This is...awful fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TRISH says hi:


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

Michael Cole just called out a correct move!! He called a German Suplex...a German Suplex!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Pretty decent match this.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

USA CHANTS!? Where's Zebby?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Everything about him is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












The fuck do we have these on standby like this? :lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

You guys ready for the kid overcoming the odds again? Cause it's coming..


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


>


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah just keep running into the ring post Del Rio


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I love how at least 25% of this thread is tits


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Can this match just end already?! Goddamn!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Surprised he added the crossbody to his moveset. That actually looked pretty good.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

When was the last time cena did a cross body? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Are they chanting USA?
> 
> Fuck this crowd.


----------



## julesm (Feb 28, 2012)

here comes super cena


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

It's after 11, someone put this show out of its misery.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Why the fuck are they chanting "USA"?! fpalm


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

RUIN THIS MARK, PLEASE RUIN THIS.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How does Cena's STFU hurt anyone?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Cycloneon said:


> When was the last time cena did a cross body?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He does something akin to that every few matches. You just stopped watching them.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Very good match, actually.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Mark Henry saving this show. 

Thats what he do!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Raw has gotten better since the Mark Henry promo.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Everything about him is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















Dat. Selling. All your faves could never.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

CENA HAS OVERCAME THE ODDS AGAIN! WHAT AN UNDERDOG!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Cena won!? Surprise of the century!


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

that was shit


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

CENA WINS! CENA WINS!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

HE OVERCOMES THE ODDS AGAIN BY GAWD


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HENRY! :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They're definitely doing Cena/Ziggler vs ADR/Henry next Raw.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

ADR stood up out of that pin before Cena had even kicked.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

fuck this company


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Amber B said:


> The fuck do we have these on standby like this? :lmao


We're all pervs.

We really are. :ambrose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Guess who won?!

But Raw is so unpredictable! - Stephanie


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yup.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cmon Ziggler, white knight for Cena!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

CENA OVERCAME THE ODDS! HE PROVED THAT THE WWE TITLE IS SUPERIOR (duh)


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cena wins off a Ziggler distraction. AKA no duh.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Mark Henry would be Rick Ross's twin if he shaved his head


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

What a fucking woeful episode.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ZIGGLER WINS ZIGGLER WINS


wut


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

AHAHAHAHA. 

Cole actually even starts yelling CENA WINS! CENA WINS! they're fucking trolling IWC, I swear.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That's pretty low taking advantage of a distraction, what a hero


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cena Won


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

so Ziggler cost Del Rio the match while Henry doesn't really do much to Cena


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

cenawinslol :cena3


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena can't even lose via distraction?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

CENA WINS LOLOLOL CENA WINS LOLOLOL WHAT A SURPRISE L0OLOLOLOL


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> How does Cena's STFU hurt anyone?


It's wrestling brah, how do any submission moves hurt anyone? :lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Ugh, same old shit.

Cena should of never won clean. Not only that, I don't think he should of won at all. The WHC hasn't been a strong title is so long.

What was up with that Ziggler ending?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cena/Ziggler vs Henry/Del Rio next Monday.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah next Monday, I should give Henry a card to one of the 10 African braiding places in Harlem that troll the subway. His twists are looking busted.


Next week, I should also lose all my morals in Brooklyn and become a groupie.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> How does Cena's STFU hurt anyone?


Ineptitude.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Henry be like "Nah man, I'm just playin"


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

John Cena, the flinching chickenshit babyface :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Henry punking Cena


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

:lmao Cena is scared.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

How was the show? I was out. Did the streak of good shows continue?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

wow this ending is really something folks!


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Yeah next Monday, I should give Henry a card to one of the 10 African braiding places in Harlem that troll the subway. His twists are looking busted.
> 
> 
> Next week, I should also lose all my morals in Brooklyn and become a groupie.


It's in 2 weeks not next Monday..


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Berbz said:


> It's wrestling brah, how do any submission moves hurt anyone? :lol


Someone has never been in a figure four before.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Tonight's overrun's rating will blow up though the roof 'cause Mark Henry is here AND THATS WHAT HE DO!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Has anyone noticed that recently they'll have a heel distract a babyface than his opponent will go for a roll up, only for the babyface to kick out and win the match anyway. What the fuck's the point? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Henry got Cena shook


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> How was the show? I was out. Did the streak of good shows continue?


No


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> How was the show? I was out. Did the streak of good shows continue?


No. No it did not.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cena closing the show? RATINGS!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

About time they're debuting.


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Cena/Ziggler vs Henry/Del Rio next Monday.


You mean on smackdown right?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Henry punking Cena made my night.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

lol they were like "How.... exactly do we end this?"


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Respect? What the fuck Cole?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

So Ziggler vs Henry next week? Or Cena/Ziggler vs Del Rio/Henry? C'mon Teddy, make it happen!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Whats the bet Swagger will face Sandow on Smackdown!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And another promo. :lmao


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

wtf

"what we just saw was fear"

OR WAS IT RESPECT?" 

CENATIOOONN LIVVEESSS


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Raw ending with a Wyatt Family vignette. Best Raw EVAH :mark:


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Smarky Smark said:


> Someone has never been in a figure four before.


Someone clearly didn't apply it correctly to you then :lol


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

THey're coming


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> How was the show? I was out. Did the streak of good shows continue?


Lucky you. One of the worst Raw's of the year.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Cycloneon said:


> When was the last time cena did a cross body?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Cena added a move, this is a special Raw after all.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ending Raw with the Wyatt promo hmmm that's different


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

That's how you end a show. With a promo like that. A scary excellent one.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Haha pussy Cena scared of Henry


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

why debut them a week before MITB? why not wait until the night after?


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

FINALLY It's over.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> How was the show? I was out. Did the streak of good shows continue?


Of course it didn't. And anyone who did think it was going to last long is honestly naive.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dat rockin chair.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> How was the show? I was out. Did the streak of good shows continue?


Imagine the worst Raw you have seen in your life, multiply it by five, and you got tonight's Raw. Fucking cringe worthy.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

WWE...you already showed this clip. 20 minutes ago.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Wyatt closing the show :lol


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Raw ending with a Wyatt promo interesting


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

REALLY hyping this Wyatt family


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Hasn' t even debuted and closes the show like a boss.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Henry got Cena like a puppet on a string.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Waytt promo.to end the show...I sudeenly have a bad feeling about this


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Dec_619 said:


> Whats the bet Swagger will face Sandow on Smackdown!


It's a safe bet... also a safe bet that Swagger will win and Rhodes will stand over Sandow in disgust similar to how Sandow did to Rhodes tonight.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

RAW IS SO DAMN PREDICTABLE, ENDING WITH A WYATT PROMO..


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Raw with pics(and gifs coming soon) here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/07/wwe-monday-night-raw-712013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: Not a great show here. There wasn't much good wrestling to be had and it wasn't that great angle wise. Skip it.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Yeah next Monday, I should give Henry a card to one of the 10 African braiding places in Harlem that troll the subway. His twists are looking busted.
> 
> 
> Next week, I should also lose all my morals in Brooklyn and become a groupie.












GET IT GURL


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Well...I'm out! til next monday!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Decent Raw, but hindered by the crowd and piss poor commentary table. Also you people complain too much


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That promo was the highlight of the night.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, this week's Raw was shit. Nothing really happened, so many of the matches fell flat, and it was just not an enjoyable show at all.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> How was the show? I was out. Did the streak of good shows continue?


Surely you jest. You've missed nothing. Rewatch the Raw after Payback, trust me.


----------



## julesm (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Smarky Smark said:


> Someone has never been in a figure four before.


Or an ankle lock


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> How was the show? I was out. Did the streak of good shows continue?


Looks like it did. Raw was dull and boring until the start of the last hour.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Like A Boss said:


> Imagine the worst Raw you have seen in your life, multiply it by five, and you got tonight's Raw. Fucking cringe worthy.


Go on...

This should be good for a laugh. What was so terrible?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Finally it's over!


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

wtf was that ending though


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

It wasn't a bad show. Ok i guess. I was expecting much better.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I hate WWE, so why do I keep watching?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Welp. this week sucked. Let's hope next week is better.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Berbz said:


> Someone clearly didn't apply it correctly to you then :lol


It hurts...at least to me it did.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Deptford said:


> wtf
> 
> "what we just saw was fear"
> 
> ...


Why can't they just let him be vulnerable for once? There's a reason Superman is usually regarded as a bland fucking superhero.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Final post. Happy Birthday to Bret Hart, 56.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

connormurphy13 said:


> Decent Raw, but hindered by the crowd and piss poor commentary table. Also you people complain too much


And you complain about people complaining. Vicious circle.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Berbz said:


> RAW IS SO DAMN PREDICTABLE, ENDING WITH A WYATT PROMO..


Just about every other segment was predictable. Congrats on ending the show on a promo, though. Must have taken an hour long meeting to come up with that one.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Berbz said:


> It's in 2 weeks not next Monday..


Ok then I have 2 weeks to contemplate compromising my morals and giving Henry an African braiding shop business card, Human Itinerary.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

KO Bossy said:


> Go on...
> 
> This should be good for a laugh. What was so terrible?


let me put it to you this way, there was nothing not terrible.


----------



## Darren Marshall (Jun 30, 2013)

Can't wait for the Wyatt Family!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

rzombie1988 said:


>


You just had to include that one :lol


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Ok then I have 2 weeks to contemplate compromising my morals and giving Henry an African braiding shop business card, Human Itinerary.


What was wrong with DA GOAT's braids?? :henry1


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

The real question is what BBW website did WWE staff steal that photo from?


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Just about every other segment was predictable. Congrats on ending the show on a promo, though. Must have taken an hour long meeting to come up with that one.


Yeah, was a bit strange. Considering they already showed two before the show. It got me a little excited though, like they actually have something planned for them.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Pretty good RAW. People here hate to enjoy the product, it seems. MITB is stacked.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

GOD said:


> let me put it to you this way, there was nothing not terrible.


That bad, huh?

What was the absolute worst segment? If it was Mae Young birthing a hand levels of terrible, I'd kind of like to see it. Sometimes things are just so terrible that you need to watch them to appreciate the good stuff even more.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

RAW wasn't terrible, just a lot of filler.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Average show, wasn't great, wasn't horrible, I guess it is bound to happen more often than not?
I dunno.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> And you complain about people complaining. Vicious circle.


And you complain about people complaing about complainers. 

Damn, now I'm in the cycle.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> And you complain about people complaining. Vicious circle.


Nah, I was just pointing something out that's definitely true. Every post is a complaint about how this show sucks, yet everybody that's posting continues to watch


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

rzombie1988 said:


>




yawn.. piggy james bullshit all over again.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

AmWolves10 said:


> What was wrong with DA GOAT's braids?? :henry1


He just needs a good re-twisting. You can tell they haven't been twisted since Mania.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Smarky Smark said:


> RAW wasn't *terrible*, just a lot of filler.


Mostly crowd and commentary, otherwise decent.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

ShiftyLWO said:


> yawn.. piggy james bullshit all over again.


A storyline being recycled in wrestling? Never!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

connormurphy13 said:


> Nah, I was just pointing something out that's definitely true. Every post is a complaint about how this show sucks, yet everybody that's posting continues to watch


You're messing up our Monday bonding ritual. This is how we bond, dammit!


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> That bad, huh?
> 
> What was the absolute worst segment? If it was Mae Young birthing a hand levels of terrible, I'd kind of like to see it. Sometimes things are just so terrible that you need to watch them to appreciate the good stuff even more.


Honestly, the opening segment was pretty good, then 2hours 40 of filler and just random trash. It's another one of those RAW's where we sit here afterwards wondering why we wasted 3 hours of our life.

That coming from a fairly casual viewer. ;P


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ShiftyLWO said:


> yawn.. piggy james bullshit all over again.


Yeah, because it was so good last time. Oh wait!!!!


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Pro-Choicers should use tonight's RAW as proof that abortion should be legal forever.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> That bad, huh?
> 
> What was the absolute worst segment? If it was Mae Young birthing a hand levels of terrible, I'd kind of like to see it. Sometimes things are just so terrible that you need to watch them to appreciate the good stuff even more.


Nothing was absolutely terrible tonight. Most of the stuff tonight was just boring.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> Mostly crowd and commentary, otherwise decent.


That I agree with.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Berbz said:


> A storyline being recycled in wrestling? Never!


Yeah but that problem with this storyline is that it was WWE's way of telling Mickie James to lose weight. I really hope they're not doing the same thing with this chick. Hopefully it's just a one week thing.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> Mostly crowd and commentary, otherwise decent.


Who's the chick in your sig?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

RAW was really kind of boring tonight. Doesn't help that I didn't see the first hour so I have no idea what happened there.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Vince thinks he will convince all the kids in the crowd that Cena is the GOAT, and in 5 years those kids will realize how dumb that notion was, a guy like Cena even being considered anywhere near the top of that list.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Like A Boss said:


> Imagine the worst Raw you have seen in your life, multiply it by five, and you got tonight's Raw. Fucking cringe worthy.


:lmao The sad truth.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

The Brown Horatio said:


> Who's the chick in your sig?


Bottom right of pic.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

What the fuck? Sky Sports is showing Dolph Ziggler vs. Kofi Kingston from 2011.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I actually felt happy for Cena, re: getting a good reaction for once. It must be hard getting boo'd all the time. There's that promo with The Rock where there's a massive "Cena sucks" chant, and you could tell he'd got completely thrown off the ball.

Anyway: meh Raw, only made worse by the crowd. Baltimore isn't in the south, is it?


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm excited for Bray Wyatt next week and I'm also excited to see Luke Harper destroy guys too.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, one pitiful Raw. Hopefully next week's will be much better.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Nothing was absolutely terrible tonight. Most of the stuff tonight was just boring.


At least terrible shows can have comedic values.....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

They hyped the main-event like it never happened and it was a Wrestlemania main-event match. Good god.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

There's still hope for Smackdown.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

How come when someone like Austin, Angle, Taker or HHH beat Rock, it was a big win but when Cena does it, he's supposed to be the GOAT? Fuck did I miss?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

So Ziggler and Cena are gonna be best friends now, even though Ziggler stole the girl he was sleeping with kayfabe from him?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> So Ziggler and Cena are gonna be best friends now, even though Ziggler stole the girl he was sleeping with kayfabe from him?


How so? Cena and Ziggler didn't interact at all.


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

One thing.
Lol at dirt sheets reporting Mark Henry had backstage heat.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dexter Morgan said:


> How come when someone like Austin, Angle, Taker or HHH beat Rock, it was a big win but when Cena does it, he's supposed to be the GOAT? Fuck did I miss?


Chris Jericho, Lance Storm, Jeff Hardy, and The Hurricane have also beaten The Rock. They're all GOATs too!


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> So Ziggler and Cena are gonna be best friends now, even though Ziggler stole the girl he was sleeping with kayfabe from him?


Both Orton and Sheamus tried to murder Cena and eachother and they're the Three Muskateers of the WWE.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No official mention of AJ/Big E and Ziggler's relationship


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> No official mention of AJ/Big E and Ziggler's relationship


Well, that's not entirely true. Cole mentioned that, in an 'app' segment, Ziggler asked AJ to stop trying to humiliate Katlyn. So that's something.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

They said Ziggler told AJ shouldn't act the way she has been on the App, or something. Definitely falling out, sadly


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> No official mention of AJ/Big E and Ziggler's relationship


There was apparently a segment with AJ and Ziggler 'falling out' backstage, but it was only shown on the WWE App. Clearly the McMahons and Vickie Guerrero needed the TV time.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

They show the important break-up of a notable faction on their fucking App?

Good God, this company.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol, am I the only one who thought that the second after Cena-Del Rio match when they cut to the broadcast table and talked about Wyatt Family, that they were actually gonna debut on Raw right then(despite saying it'd happen next week). I really thought for a moment, that while they were talking, lights would just go out, Wyatt Family video plays, then they enter and attack Cena in the ring.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

AmWolves10 said:


> So Ziggler and Cena are gonna be best friends now, even though Ziggler stole the girl he was sleeping with kayfabe from him?


That would be actually one of the most accurate things to happen in the WWE. The WWE reminds me of high school so that is pretty plausible


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

At least tonights thread was awesome, thanks to all the GIFs, cleavage has once again saved the day.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

x78 said:


> There was apparently a segment with AJ and Ziggler 'falling out' backstage, but it was only shown on the WWE App. Clearly the McMahons and Vickie Guerrero needed the TV time.


Are you fucking kidding me? Wow. That is bad.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

they needed the tv time? the 2nd divas segment couldve been on wwe app

wow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolph and AJ have been one of the most over/interesting segments of this company over the past number of months. And they can't air that segment? Really?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

GOD said:


> they needed the tv time? the 2nd divas segment couldve been on wwe app
> 
> wow.


The first, second and third McMahon-Vickie segments could have been on the App. There was apparently a Prime Time Players promo hyping up their match with Punk and a Fandango promo about his return that were also only featured on the App.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Kudos for Titus O'Neil for exercising great psychology in that tag team match tonight. He's improving and is a lot better than Young at this point IMO. *


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Kudos for Titus O'Neil for exercising great psychology in that tag team match tonight. He's improving and is a lot better than Young at this point IMO. *


I had always thought he was the better one of the two.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

AmWolves10 said:


> So Ziggler and Cena are gonna be best friends now, even though Ziggler stole the girl he was sleeping with kayfabe from him?


Simple, bros before hoes


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

really is this wwe's way of getting people to download their app? put IMPORTANT segments on there and put the fillers on tv?


----------



## Oh you didn't know (Feb 17, 2011)

What from the SUX


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

GOD said:


> really is this wwe's way of getting people to download their app? put IMPORTANT segments on there and put the fillers on tv?


Apparently. Then on TV, Vince McMahon gets mad if something good happens cause people should be paying to see it.

Last time I checked, RAW/SD were shows used to build storylines and get people interested in the PPVs. Today, it seems like RAW/SD are now just shows used to remind people about things going on in WWE and tell people to buy the PPV.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I thought this was a weak RAW. I found myself switching the channels often.

A lot of the feuds - no, all of the feuds have lost momentum. Two weeks ago, after the retirement tease, I was excited about seeing Mark Henry vs John Cena. Now, not so much. The past two weeks, these two didn't do anything to keep it hot. It went from 100 degrees to 32 degrees.

The same goes for CM Punk vs Brock Lesnar. When Lesnar F5'd Punk, I wanted the match immediately. But then Brock disappeared (courtesy of his part-time contract), and the feud is now between Punk-Heyman-Axel, which is ten-thousand times less interesting. They should have saved Lesnar - Punk buildup for later. Let them start the rivalry after Money in the Bank, so Lesnar can appear each week to build the big-match. The way it's going now, the feud will ice by Summerslam.

As for the rest -- Shield, Byrant, Orton, Kane, Jericho, Women's Title, etc. I can say I don't care about any of their feuds. It's just not interesting.

I hope the Wyatt family turns out good.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

My thoughts on this Raw:


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Nothing was absolutely terrible tonight.


Why don't you take another look at that Bella twins backstage segment? That was seriously one of the biggest pieces of shit they've ever put on television.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I didn't dislike this Raw or really like it. Not everything can be a winner.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

This Raw had a few entertaining moments here and there but it really wasn't that great of a show overall. I'm hoping next week will be a lot better especially with the Wyatt Family debuting soon. I'm just hoping WWE doesn't fuck up Wyatt and make him come off as lame in some kind of way.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Interesting opening promo from the five participants of the WWE MITB match. Each guy tried to put each other over. It works.

-Good rematch between The Shield/Usos and Christian. Kinda odd to see Christian in the MITB match and possibly feuding with Dean Ambrose at the same time though. I liked the finish of this match too.

-Nice Orton/Kane match but didn't like these false finishes. I understood why they did it but it also looked like a way to protect Orton too. Just turn heel Orton. If that happens, this little storyline will go fine.

-Decent tag team match between Punk/Axel vs PTP. I thought Titus O'Neil shined in this match. He's getting good. Curtis Axel continues to play up to his fluke wins gimmick too. 

-This AJ/Kaitlyn feud is getting intense too. AJ's mic work is doing all the work and the photoshopped picture they use of Kaitlyn reminded me of the old Piggy James storyline.

-Antonio Cesaro is getting TV time again and had a decent match with a jobbing Cody Rhodes.
*
"DISLIKES"*
-Nice to see Fandagno and Summer Rae back but I didn't like him retreating in his match against Sheamus. 

-Didn't like Ryback making a match stoppage against the Miz. This was odd and lame booking. I guess they didn't want him to retreat like Fandango as well.

-What was up with the different camera angles used in the Divas segment backstage? 

-This Mark Henry/John Cena is reminding me of the dumb booking of the Cena/Rock feuds. No more physical interaction and just repetitive promos. You can't keep doing this all the time. No one wants to hear the same thing every week!

-They hyped up Cena/ADR as if we never saw this match. We've seen it so many times. Their match was decent though. Nothing too special. Cena winning over ADR is to show that the World Title will never be above the WWE Title.

-Enough with the WWE App! Stop shoving it down our throats!!!!

Below average show overall.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Punk/Axed v PTP was good... I enjoyed how they got the crowd into it and it actually ahowed a whole lot of promise in Axel. I can actually understand him now being a Heyman guy, there is really something there that maybe Heyman can help pull out. Or guys like Punk for that matter. 

AJ... stepping her game and really showing shades of Lita/Trish quality to me. They just need to find something that Kaitlyn can really portray better and add some good divas into the fray and we suddenly have a really good women's division. And.. just to bow to my pervy side... more aj in that short top and tight jeans skipping around please. If she ever adopts her geek personality in ring she will officially become the greatest and hottest woman wrestler.. hell maybe just woman... of all time. Christ...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I really liked how they hyped champion vs champion. I know we've seen the match, but it gave it a nice feel to it. They're trying, you can't hold that against them although I'm sure some will.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

chronoxiong said:


> RAW *"LIKES"*
> -Interesting opening promo from the five participants of the WWE MITB match. Each guy tried to put each other over. It works.
> 
> -Good rematch between The Shield/Usos and Christian. Kinda odd to see Christian in the MITB match and possibly feuding with Dean Ambrose at the same time though. I liked the finish of this match too.
> ...


thanks for saving me all that time. i'll use the 2 hours and 20 minutes towards something better like continuing on in season 3 of the walking dead. 

i'm 7 episodes in and am loving it so far. so much more blood gore than previous seasons. so far merle is the best character.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> That bad, huh?
> 
> What was the absolute worst segment? If it was Mae Young birthing a hand levels of terrible, I'd kind of like to see it. Sometimes things are just so terrible that you need to watch them to appreciate the good stuff even more.


I wish it was bad in that way. I wouldn't use the word "terrible" to describe it. 

More like one of the blandest RAWs I've seen in a long while. I can't really think of any angle that happened other than the McMahons bullying vickie in the exact same fashion as they've been doing for the past 3 weeks or so. 

Also every single match was a potential sleeper match. I think they all ended in a countout or some cheap way to not have one person go over another person too. 

I have no idea how I did 3 hours of that.

Even Henry's promo was only about a minute long and way worse than his promos the lsat two weeks. 

The ending match was ADR vs Cena and they literally did the blandest thing imaginable and first had Henry come out and look at Cena to cause a distraction and an ADR roll up which Cena kicked out of then right after that Ziggler came out and caused ADR to get distracted, which of course resulted in an AA and a Cena win. Goes off air. just [email protected] combing those confrontations so lazily and into one segment where the interactions between the heels and faces in two separate feuds are EXACTLY the same. 

just felt like ranting and kinda used your post to do so. my bad but :cuss::cuss:

oh and Bryan was a guest referee and Punk was Axel's tag partenr but Axel didn't tag Punk in for 3/4 of the match. Also Shield match was like 4 minutes long and one of the opening matches. So yeah, the wrestling matches weren't even good people on poor nights. They literally had Miz vs. Ryback squash match as a match with more time later on in the night instead of the shield match featuring THE TAG TITLE FEUD AND THE US CHAMPIONSHIP FEUD fpalm


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Deptford said:


> I wish it was bad in that way. I wouldn't use the word "terrible" to describe it.
> 
> More like one of the blandest RAWs I've seen in a long while. I can't really think of any angle that happened other than the McMahons bullying vickie in the exact same fashion as they've been doing for the past 3 weeks or so.
> 
> ...


This. Worst Raw since the McMahons/Hardees fest before Payback. Outside of the first half hour nothing good happened at all. The Henry promo really fell flat with the what chants and the mentions of backstage politics, as it reveals that it's scripted, Piggie James 2013 continues, full of wacky finishes, TWO heel vs. heel matches, teasing a Bryan heel turn with the fast count, and it was silly to use video packages of Bruno, Hogan, Flair, etc. for a match between two guys who aren't anywhere near that level, especially ADR. Cannot blame the crowd for being quiet all night with booking like that.

Also, the Shield are on the MITB kickoff show instead of the actual PPV? At least Sheamus was already established, but this is a bad decision as they're trying to establish the Shield right now, and having them on the preshow gives a bad vibe.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Stopped watching after the Alicia Foxx vs Kaitlyn match. A very "meh" Raw to me, nothing to really write home about in my opinion. I enjoyed PTP vs Punk/Axel and the 6 man tag match though. Interested with what they're doing with this McMahon/Vickie angle next week.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

can anyone upload the new RVD promo ? I honestly thought It was badass 

and two things : 

- did anyone sense that Ryback was shooting a bit on the miz during their match ? he threw some stiff licks at him 

- the divas segment, my god the agony, does WWE honestly believe that women in their 20's and 30's still talk like they're in high school ?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Boring Raw overall really. 

I can't wait for next week though, Wyatt Family :mark:


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Great Cena/Del Rio match and a solid opening segment, and that's all..


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> can anyone upload the new RVD promo ? I honestly thought It was badass


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

That Miz victory over Ryback! :miz


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I didn't think much to this RAW at all. The opening promo seemed extremely forced and although I see the merit in that kind of promo to hype the match at MITB it has completely been played the fuck out at this point, as soon as Sheamus came out I knew exactly where it was going. None of the matches really stood out either, I did like the video packages they were showing throughout the night of past champions though, even if the actual match fell flat considering the hype. Yeah, I just felt myself losing concentration throughout the show, if I didn't have the ability to fast forward through the adverts, I don't think I would have stuck around and watched the entire show.

On a more positive note, Wyatt Family debut confirmed for next week. :mark:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*well the show wasn't like i expected, i expected something better than this crap and the crowd was dead which made it worse. *


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Horrible Raw, nothing was good except for the Wyatt vignettes and the announcement that there debuting next week.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I turned it off last night after hour 2, but I'm going to watch the main event just because Cena did a Crossbody!


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Overall it was a fair show, nothing that special or memorable to take away from it. My highlights were the opening segment, The Shield versus Christian and The Usos, Punk and Axel versus the Prime Time Players and most of the main event, although someone really needs to tell Cena to stop those awful dropkicks.

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

The only two things that make sense on this show is the Punk/Heyman conflict and the Cena/Henry feud. 

Everything else is so confusing,.I don't know who are faces, heels, why people don't like each other, whats the point in anything etc


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, there goes the streak of good shows. Such a boring episode.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Does anyone know if next weeks raw is in a good location? So the crowd isnt dead for the wyatts


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

DatKidMog said:


> Does anyone know if next weeks raw is in a good location? So the crowd isnt dead for the wyatts


It's in Baltimore, Maryland.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Did anyone else realize the WWE APP talk last night was very very small? No voting, nothing. Unless I missed something. Wish RAW was more like this...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

METTY said:


> Did anyone else realize the WWE APP talk last night was very very small? No voting, nothing. Unless I missed something. Wish RAW was more like this...


Yeah, Ziggler and AJ just broke up on the WWE APP. :cole3


----------



## Darren Marshall (Jun 30, 2013)

Filler episode but not bad.
Nice match Cena vs. Del Rio.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> Why don't you take another look at that Bella twins backstage segment? That was seriously one of the biggest pieces of shit they've ever put on television.


With a good crowd, it would've been the worst but nothing stood out as special. The Bellas are terrible, I agree.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Marked out for Swagger's return. Them some strong looking dudes. Don't think it will last long, but if they are officially a tag team, I hope they go after the shield. LOL was Zeb really attacking the gay marriage thing? lol 

Didn't watch the ME didn't care. Man, you could hear a pin drop for Sheamus vs Fandango and Orton vs Kane. Props to Sheamus for giving Fandango a good match. :clap


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Overall, it was boring and filled with filler. Complete and total throwaway show. Crowd was dead for the most part (AGAIN), and nothing memorable to write home about, except for Punk, D-Bry, Henry, AJ being evil, and Wyatt Vignettes.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Why did they spoil The Wyatt Family debut? Telling us that they will debut next week. They should have kept it a surprise.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I get the feeling this was a total filler episode because everything screamed filler outside the opening segment which was great imo. It's cliche but I like it when everybody comes out and we get them all talking over each other. It really made that particular MITB match feel important and got me hyped so job well done there. 

I had my fears of them starting Punk/Lesnar a bit too early and that became apparent this week. I love Brock but him not showing up really damages his programs. It happened with HHH and looks set to repeat itself again. His return 2 weeks ago was awesome but all the heat is gone. He'll come back the Raw after MITB, they'll get some momentum going, he'll leave again and the balloon will deflate again. It's pretty much impossible to sustain momentum and keep a feud going when you only have half of it there every week. It essentially becomes X vs. Paul Heyman instead of X vs. Brock Lesnar. He just turns up to fight the match. Don't get me wrong, it's great to have him in the matches and I'm still a huge mark for the guy but he makes it hard to stay invested all the time by not being there. Throw on CM 'I'm a good guy all of a sudden' Punk and I'm left feeling very confused. 

The hype for the main event was great. It's nice to see them hype the titles as being prestigious again but it's just unfortunate that I don't give a crap about any incarnation of Cena vs. Del Rio, champion vs. champion or otherwise. I did love Henry punking Cena out at the end though. GOAT HENRY. Looking forward to their match although I'd like to see some more interaction between them on the show. ADR/Ziggler can go fuck. I don't care. 

The main thing to take from this Raw is the fact that the Wyatt Family are coming next week and I can't remember the last time I was this excited for a debut. I also love the fact that they were treated as _such _a huge deal with the announcers talking about them and then putting them over big time with the way the show went off the air. THAT is how you treat debuting stars. Simply can't wait to see them next week along with the Vickie performance review which has the potential to be a lot of fun depending on how they do it. 

The Raw after Payback this was most certainly not. The definition of filler.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

So this show wasn't very good at all. I agree with Starbuck that most of it pretty much screamed filler.


*What I liked*

* Very good main event TV match from Cena and Del Rio. I liked that WWE tried to hype it up with the history of both titles despite this type of match being done before. Finish I didn't really care for at all though. Also liked Henry punking out Cena at the end, created some good intrigue.

* They've done a fantastic job hyping up the Wyatt Family this past month and now they are finally debuting. Consider me stoked. It seems like a bit of an odd choice to debut them the week before MITB however with all this hype with the vignettes and talk about them to the point of even closing the show with one of their vignettes suggests that hopefully WWE have something big planned for them. Let's hope they don't mess this up.

* Another great promo by AJ. She's been on a role these past few weeks and continues to really build on that. She is single handedly carrying this feud with Kaitlyn who really hasn't added that much outside the ring. It's too bad this feud has devolved as low as making fun of each others looks as they have so much history they could play off from. Typical WWE not realizing what they have to work with.

* Entertaining opening segment. Cliched? Yes. But I enjoyed this and it put over the MITB match as a big deal. The real star in this segment was Daniel Bryan. Very solid opening promo, very funny rebuttal to Sheamus, some nice digs at Orton and a real oh shit moment with him interrupting and calling out Punk. Some humourous play on the team hell no days with Kane too. Good stuff.

* Good storyline progression with Punk and Heyman with the backstage segment and then the tag match with Axel stealing the win off Punk creating more tension between Punk and Heyman. I like slow build this story is getting, they don't need to blow this all out in the first few weeks with Lesnar not being there all the time. Handling it well thus far.

*What I disliked*

* Lack of storyline progression. That's my biggest complaint. Aside from Punk and Heyman every storyline and feud is in the exact same position as last week. Not good.

* Bryan's booking since beating Orton has been very confusing. Firstly costing Kane the match because he didn't want Orton losing to him and then fast counting for Kane this week? I really don't understand what they are trying to achieve from this. They've had this weak link storyline for Bryan as an underdog who is overcoming the odds and his own personal struggles yet they are booking him very heel like when it comes to Orton and Kane. I don't really see the point in this unless it is leading to somewhere which I'm not getting. It just better not be a Bryan heel turn or I'll be utterly pissed off.

* More retarded booking for Ryback. Miz winning by forfeit? What kind of bullshit is this. Ryback should have steamrolled through him. The booking Ryback is getting is a joke and he is getting ruined. I'm not even a fan of the guy at all, but he was in a good place last year and typically WWE ruined it.

* Henry stumbled in his promo this week after a superb two weeks. Really undercutted his words and struggled in his delivery. Shame because he was doing fantastic. He'll hopefully pick it up next week.

* Promoting the divas show on Raw? Are you kidding me? Such a big waste of time.

* Too many filler segments and matches.

* I like that Vickie is getting the job evaluation which will be interesting to see as I believe this is where the McMahon power struggle storyline is going to make some big progress but again, this is filler in this storyline. No progress at all.


As I said, complete filler show with very few highlights with some odd and horrible booking.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I thought Henry's promo was alright, if a bit impromptu. The what chants makes things seem worse than they really are most of the time. "I'M GONNA BEAT YO ASS" -- if anyone can talk smack and back it up, it's a legitimate bruiser like Mark Henry who can break chains with his bare hands. Hey, I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Strongside said:


> Why did they spoil The Wyatt Family debut? Telling us that they will debut next week. They should have kept it a surprise.


that really pissed me off why ruin it,morons. anyway show did feel like a bit of a filler show but i still enjoyed punk,d bry and the shield as always.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

adamheadtrip said:


>


the promo's are amazing and it reminds me of when i first discovered ecw and rvd late one saturday night back in 1998 on msg channel. i couldn't believe someone that dynamic wasn't wrestling in wwf or wcw.

the video packages are great, but too bad the 2013 rvd won't look anywhere close to that good when he comes back. he's a shell of his old self.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, I find it hard to believe RVD would not capture the MITB case it being his first match back and all. But DB seems like a prime fave. Plus there's all the hype.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I swear to God, the only acceptable ending to this "backstage McMahon shenanigans" bullshit will be the return of Shane. Anything less and I'm honestly going to feel cheated. I have not sat through fucking weeks of these three and Vickie just to get some half-arsed resolution that changes nothing.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Why is everyone shitting on the crowd? Is it because Bryan wasn't as over as people expected him to be? I thought it was a decent crowd, very pro-Punk - which is always good, in my book.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

It would have been the worst crowd in history had Punk been given a small pop though, right? Bryan did get a good reaction, at the start of the show. Although the crowd did seem a bit confused by his heelish actions during the Kane/orton match, which is understandable.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> Why is everyone shitting on the crowd? Is it because Bryan wasn't as over as people expected him to be? I thought it was a decent crowd, very pro-Punk - which is always good, in my book.


Yeah, Orton, Punk, and Cena got the usual, and DB got his YES on. crowd was kinda dead in some parts of matches thou. I hope for whatever reason people don't think the Wyatt Family suck because they debut to a weak crowd, and people don't quite know what's going on atm.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

SJFC said:


> It would have been the worst crowd in history had Punk been given a small pop though, right? Bryan did get a good reaction, at the start of the show. Although the crowd did seem a bit confused by his heelish actions during the Kane/orton match, which is understandable.


That crowd were never going to give Punk a small pop though, seeing as they were chanting for him, even before he went out there.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

the crowd was bored when there was nothing good going on. when they started chanting jbl during the orton/kane match, i was thinking how half-ass and boring the match was. sheamus and fandango had it boring as fuck parts as well. it's hard to be a good crowd when the performers aren't doing shit worth reacting to.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I've got my Raw review up, watch, comment and subscribe. Will be good to hear y'alls thoughts*


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Solid Raw for me, the last match between Cena and Del Rio i mostly did not even pay attention too because it was clear as day that Cena was going to win, clean or not clean. I wish Mark Henry slammed him on the mat again, getting so sick of this super cena reign.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## TheWrestlingCave (Jul 4, 2013)

raw recaps we did hopefully we did a good job you decide


----------



## TheWrestlingCave (Jul 4, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufzo_Ou5r60


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Pretty decent RAW this week. A little disappointing. Some momentum was lost from the last few weeks but it was a lot better than the average RAW we've been getting for the last year or two. I firmly believe things are starting to look good in the company. If they keep momentum behind Daniel Bryan's push, we could be looking at the formation of a future legend of the craft.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm not sold on Wyatt just yet, but I never watch NXT so not really familiar with him. Not so sure what's so special about a Charlie Manson gimmick though, how far can you go with that?


----------

